# Renee's mystery/thriller promo thread - FINAL UPDATE



## reneepawlish

Hi all:

You can now sign up 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

You sign up at the end of the For Authors page (but please read the directions). I will be mailing out the link to the google doc to you with 24 hours (hopefully sooner, but I do have a day job that gets in the way).

May 13-14 will be a 99 cent promo. It can be a Countdown Deal, but keep in mind that if your book is a CD, international readers may not be able to get in on the deal.

Please read the directions, I think it will explain everything (If you are familiar with Patty Jansen's promos, this is the same). If you have any suggestions, please PM me. I will be setting up a Facebook page, and will update with that info when I have that finished.

Also, please bear with me. This is the first one I am doing, so there might be a glitch or two to work out  Thanks!
And again, my thanks to Patty Jansen for all her help!

I have been mostly a lurker here, but I've learned a lot from everyone, one being Patty Jansen.

I am going to start a promo deal like Patty has. I have been in touch with her about what she's done to make it so successful. The problem has been I write mysteries, not SFF, so I haven't participated in hers. But I think those of us who write mysteries and thrillers could have great success duplicating what she's done. With that in mind, I'd like to see what interest everyone in mysteries/thrillers has. I am working on setting up the pages I'll need and a mailing list for us, but plan to do things like she's done.

For now, here are the details. I will post a link in the next week or so with signup and the first promo date.

If you haven't done one of these before, please read the instructions before entering.

HOW DOES IT WORK?

1. The site:

I put up a bunch of books that are either free or 99c (coming soon and I will update here). Here is Patty's for an example (wave to Patty, she has been awesome with answering my questions): http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

2. Social media:

I have a mailing list of over 10k, over 2000 likes on my Facebook page, and over 15k on Twitter. I will promote to these.
Someone else likes Facebook and is in a bunch of groups
Someone is really good at G+
Or Reddit
Or Instagram
Or has a following on another forum (like Mobilereads)
Or has a mailing list

We all post the link to the promo at the social media outlets of our choice on the day(s) of the promo. We like/retweet/repost each other's posts

3. The proof:

We don't have this yet for mysteries/thrillers, but check out Patty's social proof. I think we could match this.

4. The rules:

Books must be Mystery or Thriller.
If a paid promo, they must be full-length novels (otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal).
Books must be presented well: nice cover, nice blurb, nice writing. I reserve the right to refuse books that don't make the grade. I will be lenient, but if an entry is very obviously not ready, I can't post it.
I don't care about minimum reviews/star rating.
Enter a different book with each promo if you can, it's better for the readers.

NO COST to the author, but you MUST be willing to post to your mailing list and/or use your social media footprint to participate.

5. Register for the next promo:

Link will be coming soon.

6. What's in it for me:

It's a great way to get other eyes on my books (as well as yours).

Disclosure: I WILL use my affiliate tags on the promos. I have no idea how much this will be, but the main purpose is the cross-promo opportunity.

If I've forgotten anything, I will address is 

Reply or DM me with questions. Please note that I have a day job so it might take me a bit to reply  Thanks!


----------



## bundtbaby

Hi,
I'm in! I don't have a big mailing list but I can send it to the people I do have and tweet it - if that's okay?
thanks!


----------



## 鬼

Thanks for starting this! (So I don't have to.  )

Seriously, I was going to do the same thing so I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I've been waiting for this! "Sky Garden" has its new cover and it's good to go! Thanks, Renee


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm in.

Renee, thanks for getting this started.


----------



## juliatheswede

CSWCLynn said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Renee, thanks for getting this started.


Plus one! Great idea


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for your interest and responses. I am going to work on things this weekend, and as soon as I get my mailchimp account and pages set up, I will post here. If you know of anyone not on Kboards that would be interested, feel free to let them know.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm totally interested! I've been waiting for an announcement about this ever since Patty mentioned in her Facebook group that you'd be setting this up.  I've been participating in Patty's promos for months and have found them one of the most successful promotions around. If my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*, qualifies, I'm in. I have 7,451 newsletter subscribers, 2,160 Twitter followers, and I recently joined Facebook. I'm also a member of Reddit - not active enough to create a post there, but I can upvote Reddit posts that someone else creates.


----------



## JumpingShip

I'm interested!


----------



## JB Rowley

You're an absolute treasure, Renee.  I'm definitely interested.


----------



## JRTomlin

Hi, Great idea. I have one mystery (a historical one) I am interested in promoting so if a historical mystery will fit, I'm in.


----------



## 69959

Thanks for setting this up! I'm definitely in.


----------



## Abderian

I won't have anything to submit for a few months, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## L.B

Is cosy mystery allowed?!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

I'm interested for my cozy mysteries. Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

L.B said:


> Is cosy mystery allowed?!


Absolutely. I'll have to see how many people sign up, may just lump mysteries together, or may break them up into cozy, historical, noir (or whatever) so it makes it easier for readers. Not sure yet.


----------



## reneepawlish

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm totally interested! I've been waiting for an announcement about this ever since Patty mentioned in her Facebook group that you'd be setting this up.  I've been participating in Patty's promos for months and have found them one of the most successful promotions around. If my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*, qualifies, I'm in. I have 7,451 newsletter subscribers, 2,160 Twitter followers, and I recently joined Facebook. I'm also a member of Reddit - not active enough to create a post there, but I can upvote Reddit posts that someone else creates.


I don't see why it couldn't be included - if this grows and a YA category ends up being needed, I could do that. For now, I'm sure it could go with whatever we have.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

reneepawlish said:


> I don't see why it couldn't be included - if this grows and a YA category ends up being needed, I could do that. For now, I'm sure it could go with whatever we have.


Thanks, Renee! I'm so happy to hear this.


----------



## cvwriter

I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## MKK

I'd be up for it...couple of caveats. (1) As silly as it sounds, I'm not entirely sure what genre but have been marketing my book as a thriller. (2) I'm still building a social platform but would gladly share the word.


----------



## countwordsmith

Sounds good. I'd love to get my cozies in. Thanks.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Eskimo

I'm very interested -- great idea! Thanks for starting this, Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

MKK said:


> I'd be up for it...couple of caveats. (1) As silly as it sounds, I'm not entirely sure what genre but have been marketing my book as a thriller. (2) I'm still building a social platform but would gladly share the word.


I don't see a problem with the book. Once I get the pages up, submit it and do what you can on your platforms


----------



## Lyndawrites

This is a great idea, Renee. I'd like to take part, too, please, if you'll accept a traditional British whodunit.

I have a small mailing list and Twitter following, but am active on Facebook.


----------



## A.E. Wasp

I would love to get in on this. Cradle to Grave is a paranormal romance. Ghost, not shifter. It is adult, but not erotica. And f/f. I am working on a cover now.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi everyone - I am seeing the posts, thanks. Just in case anyone missed it, I will update the original post with links when they are ready and then everyone can sign up. Thanks for the interest, I think this will be really cool!


----------



## Victoria LK

countwordsmith said:


> Sounds good. I'd love to get my cozies in. Thanks.


ditto!
Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## valeriec80

interested as well, for my Blond Noir books (not the books in my sig. Those are being shunted to a new pen name as I clean house.)


----------



## MKK

valeriec80 said:


> interested as well, for my Blond Noir books (not the books in my sig. Those are being shunted to a new pen name as I clean house.)


I don't get out much...what is _'Blond Noir'?_


----------



## valeriec80

MKK said:


> I don't get out much...what is _'Blond Noir'?_


The name of my series. http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Blond-Noir-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B00PEWC8RC/


----------



## HelenHanson

Hi Renee,

I'd like to be included, too.  I have  a list of 6K plus for my thrillers and about 35K on twitter.  Lynn Hallbrooks was kind enough to email me offline.  I'm not around KB too much, so I have no idea what my sig looks like at the moment  (insert embarrassed emoji).  Going to look at that now . . .  I have a 3-book series, 2 more, and 1 on the way.  Let me know what you need for this.  Thanks!

Helen


----------



## Brian Drake

I would love to be included as well. I don't have a mailing list yet but I tweet every day and have my blog and Facebook so I can cross-pollinate y'all that way.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm currently in some family crises, but I'll be very interested in this in a few months.  I'll try chiming in to promote others when you guys get started. Bookmarking for future. 

And THANK YOU, Renee, for starting this! I've coveted Patty's SFF promo for ages. It's awesome of you to take the initiative on this. And thank you, Patty, for the example.


----------



## jec

Echoing everyone else's thanks to Renee for starting this. Looking forward to participating.


----------



## Chinese Writer

I'm interested. I write cozy mysteries.


----------



## Catherine Lea

Definitely interested. I have three thrillers and a police procedural.


----------



## Simply Unbound

I'm interested. My Northland Chronicles novels are near-future thrillers. They'll fit in well with this crowd of books!


----------



## Shalini Boland

Great idea! Thank you for organising this. I'd love to participate, but my new suspense thriller won't be released until the end of May. If that works - please consider me!


----------



## Decon

I'm in. My mailing list is not then big, but I have around 600 twitter followers and around the same on facebook.


----------



## ConnieBDowell

I'd be interested, especially as I see a few other YA mystery folks here! One question though, what are you considering a full-length novel? I've got a novella (just over 30k words) that is normally 2.99, so it's not like I'd be promoting a short story for .99 cents. I'm not in KDP Select, so I can't just use a free day and I'm not ready to make it permafree until the next book in the series comes out sometime this summer. Just thought I'd ask, just in case, but I understand if this isn't acceptable. I may just need to be patient and wait on these kinds of promotional activities until I have the next book out and can go permafree on book one.


----------



## reneepawlish

ConnieBDowell said:


> I'd be interested, especially as I see a few other YA mystery folks here! One question though, what are you considering a full-length novel? I've got a novella (just over 30k words) that is normally 2.99, so it's not like I'd be promoting a short story for .99 cents. I'm not in KDP Select, so I can't just use a free day and I'm not ready to make it permafree until the next book in the series comes out sometime this summer. Just thought I'd ask, just in case, but I understand if this isn't acceptable. I may just need to be patient and wait on these kinds of promotional activities until I have the next book out and can go permafree on book one.


A novella is probably okay - the promo will be based on price (free or 99 cents typically) so it would depend on if you can discount when the promo runs.


----------



## MichaelRyan

I'm interested.

I take it that I can simply change the price of the book down to .99 for the promotional period, correct?


----------



## Pres

I'm interested, although my mailing list isn't very strong, and my FB presence is just getting started. http://www.amazon.com/Big-Blow-Tale-Ocean-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00EQ8O4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## CSWCLynn

JaydenHunter said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> I take it that I can simply change the price of the book down to .99 for the promotional period, correct?


Yes, you can do that at any point even if you are on KDP Select. You just have to make sure it takes plus remember to factor in time zones when you change your prices. I believe Amazon is on US Pacific time zone.

Hope that helps.

Lynn


----------



## jdcore

Awesomesauce!


----------



## lukas dvorak

I am definitely interested as well. I don't have a huge mailing list yet but I am active on both Facebook and Twitter and definitely looking to expand into both.


----------



## Doril

I'm very interested.


----------



## benlovejoy

Count me in.


----------



## JayTinsaino

Lynn Hallbrooks let me know about this. I'm definately interested. If conspiracy thriller is a fit, just let me know ..great idea btw !
Jay


----------



## ConnieBDowell

reneepawlish said:


> A novella is probably okay - the promo will be based on price (free or 99 cents typically) so it would depend on if you can discount when the promo runs.


Awesome! Then I'm definitely interested. It shouldn't be any problem to change the price of the novella to 99 cents for the promotion period as long as I have ample notice.


----------



## reneepawlish

JaydenHunter said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> I take it that I can simply change the price of the book down to .99 for the promotional period, correct?


That's correct.


----------



## Copper Smith

I've got a gritty noir tale I'm ready to put on preorder soon. It'll be novella-length, but I'd love to participate in this when I release it with a free five days.


----------



## TromboneAl

I'm in.

This may sound counter-intuitive, but you and Patty might consider having a promo on the same day.

Now, hold on, hear me out:

1. Participants can email their lists about both promos at once (less work).
2. You can cross promote to each other's sites
3. You aren't completely in direct competition
4. It's like having more books available, but without more work
5. Some authors can have books in both (e.g. sci-fi thriller)
6. It might induce a feeding frenzy.


----------



## batmansero

valeriec80 said:


> The name of my series. http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Blond-Noir-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B00PEWC8RC/


I saw your post and clicked the link and read all three in two days. I would have liked more but I realise the series has ended. I'll just pretend the ending of book three never happened


----------



## reneepawlish

TromboneAl said:


> I'm in.
> 
> This may sound counter-intuitive, but you and Patty might consider having a promo on the same day.
> 
> Now, hold on, hear me out:
> 
> 1. Participants can email their lists about both promos at once (less work).
> 2. You can cross promote to each other's sites
> 3. You aren't completely in direct competition
> 4. It's like having more books available, but without more work
> 5. Some authors can have books in both (e.g. sci-fi thriller)
> 6. It might induce a feeding frenzy.


I'll have to give that some thought


----------



## valeriec80

batmansero said:


> I saw your post and clicked the link and read all three in two days. I would have liked more but I realise the series has ended. I'll just pretend the ending of book three never happened


Wow, thanks! Yeah, it's kind of on an indefinite hiatus. I tried to write that third one so it could be a satisfying ending, but it's also open-ended enough that I can pick up and and add more books in the future if I want to.


----------



## Antara Mann

It sounds good to me; what about supernatural suspense? I mean my book Alice in Sinland which has equal parts of mystery and suspense and supernatural/paranormal activity. A modern day Faust novel. the first part is free and matches the requirements.


----------



## KDMcAdams

I'm in too. Love this idea and looking forward to sharing all your awesome books with my humble mailing list.


----------



## reneepawlish

Quick update - I'm working with my IT guy on a couple of things. I hope to have everything running for a May promo. I will post here when everyone can sign up.
Also, I am not worrying about whether something is supernatural, cozy, noir, or whatever sub-genres, as long as you would categorize it as a mystery or thriller novel.  But within that, no erotica.
Keep the questions coming.
Thanks!
Renee


----------



## MKK

reneepawlish said:


> I'm working with my IT guy on a couple of things.


Made me laugh...Whenever someone in our family says that, they're talking about me 

Once you've solved a problem for someone, it stays with you...kind of like dog poo on your shoe.


----------



## reneepawlish

MKK said:


> Made me laugh...Whenever someone in our family says that, they're talking about me
> 
> Once you've solved a problem for someone, it stays with you...kind of like dog poo on your shoe.


True - I am that person for my parents. I can do a good bit of programming stuff, but I'm running into password issues with my host provider (which is my cousin's company). I hope to have it resolved today and have everything ready to go by the end of the weekend.


----------



## reneepawlish

Would it be helpful to have a Facebook group where we can discuss each month's promo, and promotion in general? My only caveat is I wouldn't want it to turn into another place for people to ask for feedback on their projects, post questions unrelated to the promotions, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## Antara Mann

Sounds god about the FB group but everyone must know this rule about no cover feedback, etc.
By the way, when will the entry page be available?


----------



## Abderian

reneepawlish said:


> Would it be helpful to have a Facebook group where we can discuss each month's promo, and promotion in general? My only caveat is I wouldn't want it to turn into another place for people to ask for feedback on their projects, post questions unrelated to the promotions, etc. Thoughts?


I think that's a good idea.


----------



## reneepawlish

Update: I am almost finished with everything - just a couple things to do and then I will open it up for a May promo - looking at a 99 cent promo (it can be a KD deal) on May 10-11, unless I hear from too many people that this won't work. Then I can push the date back.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Update: I am almost finished with everything - just a couple things to do and then I will open it up for a May promo - looking at a 99 cent promo (it can be a KD deal) on May 10-11, unless I hear from too many people that this won't work. Then I can push the date back.


No problem on my end. Will await finally word before adjusting the price.



reneepawlish said:


> Would it be helpful to have a Facebook group where we can discuss each month's promo, and promotion in general? My only caveat is I wouldn't want it to turn into another place for people to ask for feedback on their projects, post questions unrelated to the promotions, etc. Thoughts?


What about those who are not on FB or do not wish to be on FB?


----------



## Jena H

Would a heist/action book fit the bill? It Takes a Thief is the first in my series, and is permafree.



If so, I'm interested.


----------



## Chinese Writer

CSWCLynn said:


> What about those who are not on FB or do not wish to be on FB?


I only started using Facebook a few months ago when I joined a group promo similar this. All I can say is that it's one of the best business decision I made. I now belong to several groups that allow me to network with other authors on a deeper level than what you can get here.


----------



## Shalini Boland

reneepawlish said:


> Update: I am almost finished with everything - just a couple things to do and then I will open it up for a May promo - looking at a 99 cent promo (it can be a KD deal) on May 10-11, unless I hear from too many people that this won't work. Then I can push the date back.


My thriller won't be out until the start of June, but I'll keep my eyes open for any future promos you might do.


----------



## Antara Mann

So, in May it'll be a 99c deal not free deals or both?


----------



## KL_Phelps

sounds like something I might be interested in


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Count me in.


----------



## Eskimo

reneepawlish said:


> Update: I am almost finished with everything - just a couple things to do and then I will open it up for a May promo - looking at a 99 cent promo (it can be a KD deal) on May 10-11, unless I hear from too many people that this won't work. Then I can push the date back.


Ouch! My free promo for Safety Valve runs May 7-9. But if that May 10 launch works best for you, I completely understand.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> No problem on my end. Will await finally word before adjusting the price.
> 
> What about those who are not on FB or do not wish to be on FB?


If you are not on FB, you would potentially miss some discussion about promotions, but it would not affect your participation in any promos.


----------



## reneepawlish

Jena H said:


> Would a heist/action book fit the bill? It Takes a Thief is the first in my series, and is permafree.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I'm interested.


When we do a free promo, it would work.


----------



## reneepawlish

Antara Mann said:


> So, in May it'll be a 99c deal not free deals or both?


May will be 99 cents, not free.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Just signed up on your site. Can I put REACTION into it? It's at pure thriller and at .99c for the foreseeable future.


----------



## reneepawlish

geraldmkilby said:


> Just signed up on your site. Can I put REACTION into it? It's at pure thriller and at .99c for the foreseeable future.


Yes, it's mysteries and thrillers 
Thanks for signing up.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Hi all:
> 
> You can now sign up
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> You sign up at the end of the For Authors page (but please read the directions). I will be mailing out the link to the google doc to you with 24 hours (hopefully sooner, but I do have a day job that gets in the way).
> 
> May 13-14 will be a 99 cent promo. It can be a Countdown Deal, but keep in mind that if your book is a CD, international readers may not be able to get in on the deal.


What time will we say this is starting - since we have an international group here the time zones naturally will be different as well as the days.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

reneepawlish said:


> Hi all:
> 
> You can now sign up
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> You sign up at the end of the For Authors page (but please read the directions). I will be mailing out the link to the google doc to you with 24 hours (hopefully sooner, but I do have a day job that gets in the way).


Signed up! Thanks for doing this, Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> What time will we say this is starting - since we have an international group here the time zones naturally will be different as well as the days.


Good question 

Since this can include Countdown Deals, it would have to be US Pacific time, at 12:01 AM on the first day, May 13th. If anyone thinks this is wrong, let me know. I believe that is the time zone Amazon works with.

Going forward, I'll have to think about this, but will let you know. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## reneepawlish

Marilyn Peake said:


> Signed up! Thanks for doing this, Renee!


You're welcome. Hopefully this is an awesome way of book promotion for all of us


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Good question
> 
> Since this can include Countdown Deals, it would have to be US Pacific time, at 12:01 AM on the first day, May 13th. If anyone thinks this is wrong, let me know. I believe that is the time zone Amazon works with.
> 
> Going forward, I'll have to think about this, but will let you know. Thanks for bringing this up.


I think you are correct about it being U.S. Pacific time - and if memory serves me - Countdown deals are automatically set up for around 8 a.m. unless the author/publisher puts it earlier - having trouble accessing it at the moment to verify. Update: I finally got in. I was correct it is preset to 8 a.m. PST for the Kindle Count Down.

I thought of this because some of the author friends are in different time zones plus you mention international sales may be affected.


----------



## Decon

Signed up. Not sure if it worked.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I think you are correct about it being U.S. Pacific time - and if memory serves me - Countdown deals are automatically set up for around 8 a.m. unless the author/publisher puts it earlier - having trouble accessing it at the moment to verify. Update: I finally got in. I was correct it is preset to 8 a.m. PST for the Kindle Count Down.
> 
> I thought of this because some of the author friends are in different time zones plus you mention international sales may be affected.


Thanks for checking. I think the CDs will be a bit dicey. Will probably need people to discount as early as possible. But I will put a note on the page that readers need to check, and that the books may not be discounted in their time zone or something.


----------



## reneepawlish

Decon said:


> Signed up. Not sure if it worked.


You should receive an email to confirm your subscription. I also just sent an email to everyone who's signed up so far.


----------



## R.V. Doon

So happy you started this. I've registered.


----------



## jdcore

Just a heads up that the email Renee sent went to my spam folder, so if anyone doesn't see it in your inbox, you might want to check for it there.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> Just a heads up that the email Renee sent went to my spam folder, so if anyone doesn't see it in your inbox, you might want to check for it there.


Thanks for pointing this out. Don't know if yours was a gmail account, but gmail in particular likes to put emails into spam, promotional, and other folders


----------



## ConnieBDowell

I'm pleased to see you're planning a June one. I think I'll wait until then, as I am promoting a novella (and your form seems to exclude those), plus I'll likely have it permafree by that time (which I think will be more useful for me as a promotion). Signed up to get notified of future promotions. I hope this works out great for you all in May!


----------



## Antara Mann

Just submitted my entry -- thank Renee for doing this


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Signed up for the list and promo, all went smoothly. Thanks for doing this! Looking forward to promoting this one everywhere I can manage.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Thanks Renee for all your hard work.  I had a little problem but once I re-started the computer I was able to sign up for the May promo. 

Have a great one!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Submitted.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

This rocks. Signing up!


----------



## 69959

Glad I checked this. Gmail put it in my promotions folder.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

My Select enrollment renews on May 5th. Am I right that I won't be able to do a CD for the first 30 days of that?


----------



## Chinese Writer

Donna White Glaser said:


> My Select enrollment renews on May 5th. Am I right that I won't be able to do a CD for the first 30 days of that?


Yep, but you can do a free promo earlier.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Donna White Glaser said:


> My Select enrollment renews on May 5th. Am I right that I won't be able to do a CD for the first 30 days of that?


Yes, however you can always adjust the price yourself (unless you have a publisher or someone else to do it for you).

I know because I did it back in January after I put all the books on Amazon exclusive.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

CSWCLynn said:


> Yes, however you can always adjust the price yourself (unless you have a publisher or someone else to do it for you).


Exactly what I'll do. Thanks, CSWCLynn.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Donna White Glaser said:


> Exactly what I'll do. Thanks, CSWCLynn.


You're welcome.

Besides, as Renee pointed out - if you put the books on Count Down then people who are in countries other than US and UK won't get the deals.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Very cool. I submitted, just waiting for confirmation.  There was some talking up thread about a FB group. Is that running?


----------



## reneepawlish

Facebook is a necessary evil and a pain in the ass. In order to create a group, I need at least one person to invite. Anyone want to volunteer? I need your email or Facebook name.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Just friended you https://www.facebook.com/authorjennyschwartz


----------



## Jena H

reneepawlish said:


> When we do a free promo, it would work.


I'll be ready. Thanks.


----------



## reneepawlish

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Just friended you https://www.facebook.com/authorjennyschwartz


Thanks, your the first member


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

> Thanks, your the first member


Honoured


----------



## reneepawlish

Okay, I just created a FB group - Renee's Mystery & Thriller Promos
Let me know if you can't get access to it.
Please, let's keep posts to questions/thoughts about these promotions, or other promotion ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## jdcore

I can't locate the group using facebook's worthless search feature.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> I can't locate the group using facebook's worthless search feature.


I'll send you an invite tomorrow. I've been editing a book all evening, need to call it a day.


----------



## reneepawlish

I think there might already be someone who hasn't signed up requesting to be part of the FB group, so I'm going to make it a secret group. I will email everyone with an invitation to join the group tomorrow (I'm fried right now, need to get off the computer). Thanks for you patience.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jdcore said:


> I can't locate the group using facebook's worthless search feature.


Make sure you click the Groups "tab" in the search results. It apparently defaults to the "Top" tab which is of little value. Not that FB isn't a wasteland of bad design and "little value," but I did manage to find the group. :-/

Oops, never mind, that probably won't work now. I guess I managed to sneak in just in time.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

reneepawlish said:


> Okay, I just created a FB group - Renee's Mystery & Thriller Promos
> Let me know if you can't get access to it.
> Please, let's keep posts to questions/thoughts about these promotions, or other promotion ideas. Thanks.


I signed up for the promotion itself, but I can't find the Facebook group.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Marilyn Peake said:


> I signed up for the promotion itself, but I can't find the Facebook group.


It won't show up in a search while it's in Secret mode, I think this is why Patty opens up her group to Closed mode for short intervals. While it's Secret, you need an invitation via email. Thus:



reneepawlish said:


> I will email everyone with an invitation to join the group tomorrow (I'm fried right now, need to get off the computer).


----------



## Antara Mann

Yes, an invitation would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

At the day job, will get FB invites out tonight.

We have 36 books signed up so far


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks for the offer! I just signed up now, too


----------



## reneepawlish

I sent out FB invites to everyone, but I did this in a group, and I'm not sure if it worked 
If you find you didn't get the invite (give it a while), let me know and I'll do something different.
Thanks!
Renee


----------



## HN Wake

I'd love to join if there is still room!  Thanks!


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Signed up - thanks for doing this.


----------



## reneepawlish

sure


HN Wake said:


> I'd love to join if there is still room! Thanks!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> HN Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to join if there is still room! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, come aboard
Click to expand...


----------



## Marilyn Peake

reneepawlish said:


> I sent out FB invites to everyone, but I did this in a group, and I'm not sure if it worked
> If you find you didn't get the invite (give it a while), let me know and I'll do something different.
> Thanks!
> Renee


I didn't receive the invitation yet.


----------



## jdcore

Marilyn Peake said:


> I didn't receive the invitation yet.


Ditto


----------



## Antara Mann

I didn't receive anything -- by the way was my book, Alice in Sinland approved? I'm asking cause I'm planning a promo around the same time, so I must know for sure. Thanks


----------



## MKK

reneepawlish said:


> I sent out FB invites to everyone, but I did this in a group, and I'm not sure if it worked
> If you find you didn't get the invite (give it a while), let me know and I'll do something different.
> Thanks!
> Renee


Nothing showed up for me but I'm also not sure where to look.


----------



## reneepawlish

I had to send out individual invites to the FB group. I'm caught up as of this morning. If you didn't receive one, check your spam folders 
If you still don't find it, let me know.

Also, is anyone good with graphics and would volunteer to create something for the FB and twitter posts? Here is an example from the SFF promo:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402

https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Antara Mann said:


> I didn't receive anything -- by the way was my book, Alice in Sinland approved? I'm asking cause I'm planning a promo around the same time, so I must know for sure. Thanks


Yes, I'll approve it.


----------



## jdcore

reneepawlish said:


> Also, is anyone good with graphics and would volunteer to create something for the FB and twitter posts? Here is an example from the SFF promo:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402
> 
> https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1
> 
> Thanks!


I can throwsomethong together in the next few saysusing GIMP. Or you could try Canva
Translation: I can throw something together in the next few days using GIMP. Or you could try Canva.


----------



## Antara Mann

reneepawlish said:


> Yes, I'll approve it.


Thanks for letting me know. But except the email right after I subscribed to be notified of future promos, I didn't receive anything else adn I am checking the promo folder at Gmail each day.


----------



## 69959

I can't find anything anywhere. I sent you an email.


----------



## Chinese Writer

Antara Mann said:


> Thanks for letting me know. But except the email right after I subscribed to be notified of future promos, I didn't receive anything else adn I am checking the promo folder at Gmail each day.


You're supposed to reply back with your Facebook email to get the invite to the group.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I just received my invitation to the Facebook group and joined. Thanks!


----------



## Decon

I submitted In Search of Jessica for the 99c promo in May, but I've not had any word back. Checked my spam folder... nothing inviting me to join any facebook group.


----------



## reneepawlish

Decon said:


> I submitted In Search of Jessica for the 99c promo in May, but I've not had any word back. Checked my spam folder... nothing inviting me to join any facebook group.


I'm not sending out emails to let people know if they are accepted yet. I look at the books as I put them on the site, and I haven't had time to do much yet. I hope to get all that I've received finished by the end of this weekend.

I sent out another invite to you on Facebook


----------



## reneepawlish

I have all the books on the site. If I missed anyone, please let me know.
There is still time for new signups.
Also, we have 10 people who have signed up to receive the email. Some I think are authors, but we might have a few readers


----------



## reneepawlish

last chance to submit a book - closing the May promo tomorrow - we have about 60 books so far


----------



## 69959

Thanks so much for putting this together, Renee! Your hard work is much appreciated!


----------



## reneepawlish

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks so much for putting this together, Renee! Your hard work is much appreciated!


You're welcome.


----------



## reneepawlish

A quick thing: I don't have time to immediately check your book and add it to the page when you sign up. I'll get to it when I can. Right now I'm emailing if there's an issue with your book, but as we grow, this may not be feasible (i.e. read the directions to avoid issues).
If you are planning other promos around our promo, please contact me and I'll check sooner.
Many thanks!
Renee


----------



## reneepawlish

I'm closing the May promo to submissions. I will post when the June promo is open (and I should have some results to share). Thanks everyone for the interest. We have over 60 authors in the promotion


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm looking forward to seeing what results we get with this. Thanks for setting it up, Renee.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I just took a couple minutes to review Patty's thread from about pg 35 through today's posts. Those cover her most recent promotion and there are some good examples of how people are sharing the links. There are some detailed instructions on how to get the URL for the FB post (not just the image URL) that was helpful to me. I plan to email my lists on the Wed prior (but without any links to the website) to give advance notice, and then email again on the promo days with link. 
Am I right that we should be posting our posts/tweets etc in this thread too so that others can go share and like them too.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Donna White Glaser said:


> Am I right that we should be posting our posts/tweets etc in this thread too so that others can go share and like them too.


I think we should, so that we can like/share/+1/favorite/etc. each other's posts, which will increase their visibility to our respective online connections.


----------



## Antara Mann

I thought and in the FB group Renee wrote that she will send tomorrow an email with the FB and Twitter links to share so that they get more shares, retweets, likes, etc. Just like Patty. or at least I thought so.


----------



## JTriptych

Hmm, I tired signing up on the website but the sign up button doesnt seem to work...


----------



## reneepawlish

JTriptych said:


> Hmm, I tired signing up on the website but the sign up button doesnt seem to work...


Hi, do you mean the sign-up for authors at the bottom of the page? If it didn't work, can you tell me (or PM me) and let me know what happened, so I can get it fixed? I don't see any issue from this end.
Or was it something else?
Thanks,
Renee


----------



## reneepawlish

Antara Mann said:


> I thought and in the FB group Renee wrote that she will send tomorrow an email with the FB and Twitter links to share so that they get more shares, retweets, likes, etc. Just like Patty. or at least I thought so.


Yes, I will be sending out an email.


----------



## JTriptych

reneepawlish said:


> Hi, do you mean the sign-up for authors at the bottom of the page? If it didn't work, can you tell me (or PM me) and let me know what happened, so I can get it fixed? I don't see any issue from this end.
> Or was it something else?
> Thanks,
> Renee


Looks like I got it to work. Problem was my browser, I think. Thanks.


----------



## reneepawlish

JTriptych said:


> Looks like I got it to work. Problem was my browser, I think. Thanks.


No problem


----------



## Antara Mann

By the way, thank you Renee for the Countdown tip - I cannot currently use it for the book I am participating with but on Patty's promo one day I could use it.


----------



## reneepawlish

Antara Mann said:


> By the way, thank you Renee for the Countdown tip - I cannot currently use it for the book I am participating with but on Patty's promo one day I could use it.


No problem.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Antara Mann said:


> I thought and in the FB group Renee wrote that she will send tomorrow an email with the FB and Twitter links to share so that they get more shares, retweets, likes, etc. Just like Patty. or at least I thought so.


Yes, but if those are the only links being used we will not get anywhere near as much exposure. I would urge everyone in this promo to pay close attention to how Patty's highly successful promos have worked. They have _not_ been successful just by everyone relying on Patty to do the bulk of the work (such as by her creating posts and everyone sharing _her_ links), but by *every author in the promo* taking an active role, which includes making their own posts and everyone sharing (liking, retweeting, etc.) everyone else's posts.

If participants in this promo do not get involved like that, this promo will be nowhere near as effective as Patty's, to the point where it would border on being a waste of time. Renee is playing a key role in setting things up, but we each _must_ fulfill our key role in actively promoting it with our own posts and providing algorithm-tweaking support (like, +1, upvote, share, retweet, reblog, etc) to posts others make.


----------



## Catherine Lea

Crenel said:


> Yes, but if those are the only links being used we will not get anywhere near as much exposure. I would urge everyone in this promo to pay close attention to how Patty's highly successful promos have worked. They have _not_ been successful just by everyone relying on Patty to do the bulk of the work (such as by her creating posts and everyone sharing _her_ links), but by *every author in the promo* taking an active role, which includes making their own posts and everyone sharing (liking, retweeting, etc.) everyone else's posts.
> 
> If participants in this promo do not get involved like that, this promo will be nowhere near as effective as Patty's, to the point where it would border on being a waste of time. Renee is playing a key role in setting things up, but we each _must_ fulfill our key role in actively promoting it with our own posts and providing algorithm-tweaking support (like, +1, upvote, share, retweet, reblog, etc) to posts others make.


I absolutely agree. It's up to all of us to make this work.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> Yes, but if those are the only links being used we will not get anywhere near as much exposure. I would urge everyone in this promo to pay close attention to how Patty's highly successful promos have worked. They have _not_ been successful just by everyone relying on Patty to do the bulk of the work (such as by her creating posts and everyone sharing _her_ links), but by *every author in the promo* taking an active role, which includes making their own posts and everyone sharing (liking, retweeting, etc.) everyone else's posts.
> 
> If participants in this promo do not get involved like that, this promo will be nowhere near as effective as Patty's, to the point where it would border on being a waste of time. Renee is playing a key role in setting things up, but we each _must_ fulfill our key role in actively promoting it with our own posts and providing algorithm-tweaking support (like, +1, upvote, share, retweet, reblog, etc) to posts others make.


I agree and I think some may have misunderstood. Renee was speaking about the one she was creating to get the ball rolling. I do not believe she said that it was the only one and has encouraged all of us to do our own posts etc. and to trickle them out throughout the promotional days.

It has to be a _team effort_.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I agree and I think some may have misunderstood. Renee was speaking about the one she was creating to get the ball rolling. I do not believe she said that it was the only one and has encouraged all of us to do our own posts etc. and to trickle them out throughout the promotional days.
> 
> It has to be a _team effort_.


Correct


----------



## Chinese Writer

I will be scheduling my newsletter and blog post tonight. It'll cross post to my social media. Looking forward to making this a success.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Renee - the page looks wonderful. Here it is: http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

I'm setting up my newsletter to send out tomorrow morning. Let's all send out Tweets and FB posts!


----------



## Decon

I'll be doing my own posts tomorrow on facebook and on twitter etc, together with retweets and likes where I see others post. I'll also be posting on an invite only UK facebook page for mainly mystery thriller readers with around a thousand members, in my own name and not my author name. Saying that, it won't do me any good, because I have a different assin for the UK as it is a different version for the UK market, using British English, so my link in the UK wont work. It's just a well really, because they frown on self-advertising. Hopefully it will help others.  Unfortunately, I don't have much of a mailing list for that to be worthwhile.


----------



## judykwalker

Renee, you rock! Seriously. I don't know how you squeezed all this good author karma around your day job, but I imagine you'll be sleeping well Sunday. Great graphic, too. I know I missed the inaugural run, but I'll be posting about it tomorrow to my meager networks and wish everyone the best of luck. A rising mystery tide keeps us all in fedoras.


----------



## JRTomlin

Blech. I'm usually pretty good with Twitter but I scheduled a tweet for in the morning... without the link! Anyone know if there is a way to delete a scheduled tweet? I don't see one.


----------



## 67499

Per Judy, "Renee Rocks" is a good epigram for this promo.  It's up on my blog and set to be blasted out to my mailing list.  Anxious to hear everyone's results in a couple of days.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm excited to see how this promotion works. I sent out my newsletter (7,296 followers), Tweeted (2,186 followers on Twitter) and posted on my Facebook Author Page. Here are my links:

Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1729424894001046&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730976053766848512


----------



## jdcore

JRTomlin said:


> Blech. I'm usually pretty good with Twitter but I scheduled a tweet for in the morning... without the link! Anyone know if there is a way to delete a scheduled tweet? I don't see one.


What did you use to schedule with? If you're using ads.twitter.com you can actually edit the tweet. Go into the dropdown box that says promoted tweets and change it to scheduled tweets. All of your scheduled tweets will appear. Scroll to the one you want to edit and then click where it says edit on the far right. Then scroll up to the dialog box that just opened, and fix your tweet.


----------



## JRTomlin

jdcore said:


> What did you use to schedule with? If you're using ads.twitter.com you can actually edit the tweet. Go into the dropdown box that says promoted tweets and change it to scheduled tweets. All of your scheduled tweets will appear. Scroll to the one you want to edit and then click where it says edit on the far right. Then scroll up to the dialog box that just opened, and fix your tweet.


I don't do ads in twitter. I scheduled it in my regular account. I loath twitter ads & suspect they are ineffective because most people hate them & ignore them if they happen to see them. (No offense intended to people who do them)

Because I am very selective in promotions with my twitter account, when I do one I believe my followers are more likely to notice and RT. That has been my experience anyway. Obviously other people have other theories.


----------



## jdcore

I don't do twitter ads either. It's just an easy way to schedule tweets.


----------



## JRTomlin

I use tweetdeck. 

Darn if I see any way to delete that tweet. I was obviously having a brain dead moment when I scheduled it.


----------



## jdcore

Also, how does one schedule tweets in a regular twitter account?

Edit: Nvmnd. I see now that you said you're using tweetdeck.


----------



## jdcore

Maybe this article could help: https://support.twitter.com/articles/20170322


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks. I haven't read that article yet (I will since more info is always good) but I found out at least one way to delete a scheduled tweet. You can do a tweetdeck column of scheduled tweets. It will list your scheduled tweets and you can delete them if you need to. Whew. Now I will schedule one WITH the link.


----------



## JRTomlin

jdcore said:


> Maybe this article could help: https://support.twitter.com/articles/20170322


Yeah I have i dunno 5 thousand or so followers and follow quite a few people who are active tweeters. Trying to keep track of anything in regular twitter would be a nightmare.


----------



## Pamela

The other thing you can do.  When the post appears on your twitter timeline just delete it.  I always delete my sale posts when the sale is over.  No one wants to see sales that are outdated and nonfunctional.


----------



## JRTomlin

A good point about deleting sale tweets although finding them in my rather *cough* active timeline later might not be easy. 

Fortunately that one is deleted and a corrected one is now set to run in the morning.


----------



## reneepawlish

judykwalker said:


> Renee, you rock! Seriously. I don't know how you squeezed all this good author karma around your day job, but I imagine you'll be sleeping well Sunday. Great graphic, too. I know I missed the inaugural run, but I'll be posting about it tomorrow to my meager networks and wish everyone the best of luck. A rising mystery tide keeps us all in fedoras.


Thanks. With a new release, finishing a book to go to the editor soon, my nephew's final high school concert tonight, it's been crazy. But hopefully good.
I appreciate your help!


----------



## reneepawlish

Steven Hardesty said:


> Per Judy, "Renee Rocks" is a good epigram for this promo. It's up on my blog and set to be blasted out to my mailing list. Anxious to hear everyone's results in a couple of days.


Ha, you're too funny


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I didn't realize TweetDeck was still around, I'd forgotten about it entirely. I just tried it, and when I schedule a tweet it creates a new column to show my scheduled content. There is an Edit link, but changing the content of the tweet doesn't seem to stick unless I also change the time it is scheduled to go. A change of a few minutes worked; probably even a one-minute change would suffice.


----------



## reneepawlish

I am about to hit the hay - I will be online about 8 am MST and will post my Facebook link here. I don't have a pretty tweet with the graphic, sorry about that (see my email to you all). I will still tweet it. My emails will go out tomorrow afternoon and Saturday.
Best of luck to us all - I hope when this is over, you all feel like it was worth it


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Okay, I've sent the announcement to my email list of 2300. Here are my links:

FB: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorDonnaWhiteGlaser/posts/588765541301742:0
Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731008338368942080
Also, for those who don't know how to get your FB post's URL (not jut the image URL) here are instructions: When you've posted on a page, click the little arrow in the right hand corner and then the arrow that says "more options". Click "embed" and then "show preview" and then when you have the preview, click the post's date.

For Twitter: click the ... at the bottom of the image, then select 'copy link to tweet', and you'll get the post URL. (Thank you to Sean Campbell for the Twitter instructions.  )

ETA: more info

Going to bed now!


----------



## 90daysnovel

Mine are up as well:

Twitter - https://twitter.com/DCIMorton/status/731010414469750784

FB - https://www.facebook.com/DCIMorton/posts/961696783944021:0


----------



## CSWCLynn

I love Hootlet for scheduling out tweets. Mine will be coming through later.

I have done a blog post for today 13th: http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/opening-day-for-teammysterythriller-99-cent-sale

Here's the link for twitter for the blog post:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731019348303839233%5B%2Furl
Update: I remembered to do a Google+ post with blog post basis: https://plus.google.com/+LynnHallbrooks/posts/H4WfX5Vas8S

I'll post other tweets and information later. About to close up for the night.


----------



## Lyndawrites

I've retweeted Marilyn Peake's tweet and done my own: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/730984545349074944

FB: https://www.facebook.com/lynda.wilcox.3/posts/967615670018866


----------



## LornaDounaeva

I've been tweeting:

https://twitter.com/LornaDounaeva/status/731045887212978176

Also posted on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/BritishMysteries/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/LornaDounaevaAuthor/

Will send out to my list a bit later in the day


----------



## Pamela

Good Grief - It's Friday the 13th. 
We'll have to work extra hard for luck.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/731082982241370112

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pam.richter.391?fref=nf

Website: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/

My newsletter goes out at 7:00 am


----------



## Decon

How do I get a copy of the image everyone is using. I've simply posted the link of facebook in my author name and my real name, but I want to do one with the group's marketing image.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

I also have a new release today so I've combined my newsletter to announce both. It will go out to 1460+ people over the course of the next two days in three segmented email blasts.

Also, here's my website post http://reginawelling.com/mystery-thriller-99-sale-2-days/

My website crossposts to Facebook so there's already one post there, but I'll make another one tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731095214312542212


----------



## Decon

https://www.facebook.com/declan.conner.5

I've done the same post in my own name, but I don't want to disclose that.

I've retweeted ReGina Welling's post because I don't know how to do the image

https://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Here's mine! 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/731097844992643072
Website : https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2016/05/13/mega-mystery-sale/

I'm glad to be a part of this, and to discover so many new mystery books!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Guys! So many of your FB links are merely leading to your profile page, in general, not to the actual sharable (new word alert) post.  Please follow the instructions on how to copy the specific post's URL.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Decon said:


> How do I get a copy of the image everyone is using. I've simply posted the link of facebook in my author name and my real name, but I want to do one with the group's marketing image.


Declan, I just emailed you the graphics email Renee provided. Good thing I had your address from when you formatted a book for me.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Donna White Glaser said:


> Guys! So many of your FB links are merely leading to your profile page, in general, not to the actual sharable (new word alert) post. Please follow the instructions on how to copy the specific post's URL.


*Fixed


----------



## Donna White Glaser

M.W. Griffith said:


> *Fixed


Not quite. The posted link sends me to a Page Not Available message. Sorry!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Donna White Glaser said:


> Not quite. The posted link sends me to a Page Not Available message. Sorry!


*Fixed again. The link is working on my end. If it isn't on yours, I'll just give up and delete the FB link.


----------



## Marti talbott

Here's my facebook ad. I'll be sending the emails out later. https://www.facebook.com/marti.talbott


----------



## 69959

FB: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/1022828104470724/?type=3&theater

Twitter: https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/731122860316495873

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421086450451/

Blog: http://stacyclaflin.com/2016/05/13/7157/

G+: https://plus.google.com/+StacyClaflin/posts/SZe1YGqouiX


----------



## jdcore

Not sure if everyone is aware of this, but if you're using the hashtag on twitter and Facebook, all of the posts that have used the hashtag can be found simply by searching for the hashtag #TeamMysteryThriller on Facebook and Twitter.

But here's mine:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/
Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/05/common-sense-book-2-in-lupa-schwartz.html
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/731131648872341505

*Edited to correct the hashtag


----------



## Lyndawrites

Donna White Glaser said:


> Guys! So many of your FB links are merely leading to your profile page, in general, not to the actual sharable (new word alert) post. Please follow the instructions on how to copy the specific post's URL.


Danngnamit! I thought I had followed the instructions. I'll try again. Thanks for the heads-up, Donna.


----------



## jdcore

Lyndawrites said:


> Danngnamit! I thought I had followed the instructions. I'll try again. Thanks for the heads-up, Donna.


The instructions for facebook say to get the link from the date on the embed, but if you see no link click where it says "advanced options."


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

jdcore said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of this, but if you're using the hashtag on twitter and Facebook, all of the posts that have used the hashtag can be found simply by searching for the hashtag #TeamThrillerMystery on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> But here's mine:
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/
> Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/05/common-sense-book-2-in-lupa-schwartz.html
> 
> I'm retweeting but my own is scheduled for later.


should be #TeamMysteryThriller

you switched the last two words


----------



## Lyndawrites

jdcore said:


> The instructions for facebook say to get the link from the date on the embed, but if you see no link click where it says "advanced options."


Thanks, David. I *think* I've fixed it and edited my post up-thread.


----------



## jdcore

Lloyd MacRae said:


> should be #TeamMysteryThriller
> 
> you switched the last two words


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi folks, sorry, busy morning. Here is my Facebook link. I'll start liking and tweeting other posts, etc. I have emails going out later today. I will update sales when I get a chance 

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1170108316355735:0


----------



## Chinese Writer

Any action yet? I got 5 sales and 1 unsubscribe from my newsletter.


----------



## 1alex

Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=523712357831229&id=465016860367446


----------



## GT59

Here is my facebook post please let me know if this link doesn't work

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fjawhitingauthor%2Fposts%2F468345096700200%3A0&width=500


----------



## reneepawlish

I deleted 3 books that were not discounted in the US.


----------



## Marti talbott

So this is a better way to post on Facebook, I think. Write your post followed by the link Renee provided. The link should populate the picture area automatically. You can choose the picture you like and complete your post. The link should take your readers to Renee's page instead of to our profile page.

Could someone test this to see if I am right? Try sharing it too please.

https://www.facebook.com/marti.talbott


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I have a couple tweets scheduled for later today and tomorrow evening. Here are some links so far:

*Google+*: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/fBwx2syFh9x
(That was promptly shared by someone with a larger following than what I have.)

*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/500999480105744
(That, by the way, was obtained by "saving" the post, and then going to my "saved items" and then right clicking on "your post" and copying the link destination. Checked in another browser while logged out and it worked.)

*Ello*: https://ello.co/crenel/post/bfdd49zzr7h4zdu2-bbvmg
(Because... wishful thinking...)

*Diaspora**: https://joindiaspora.com/posts/7375904
(Because... _really_ wishful thinking)


----------



## juliatheswede

here's my Facebook link to my personal Facebook page. I just shared Renee's as I just posted about my own book. Will also post to my Facebook author page. I'll be emailing my list of 220 ppl later today and am clicking like on as many things as I can. Also, will write a short post for my blog tomorrow. And am retweeting of course, but won't be retweeting the same tweet 20 times, as ppl will think I'm spamming them.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=634666706


----------



## 1alex

Second Facebook post, with a graphic showing many of the titles:

https://www.facebook.com/465016860367446/photos/a.493580384177760.1073741828.465016860367446/523754494493682/?type=3&theater


----------



## reneepawlish

I forgot, affiliate links won't show clicks or sales today (it's a day behind). We did have two sales yesterday 

I will keep everyone posted.

I'm not positive, but I think if you comment on the FB posts, that helps for visibility too.

Right now, we have 25 subs to the email list - I have a short and sweet email going out to them at 11 am.


----------



## 69959

Quite a few of the FB links aren't working. Try this:


----------



## juliatheswede

Stacy Claflin said:


> Quite a few of the FB links aren't working. Try this:


What do you mean by not working? I'm a little surprised the image Renee made doesn't directly lead to the page where all the books are featured. Is that what you mean? I had expected that a person who clicked on the image would get directly to the promo site.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

There are so many FB links that are only sending me to the author's profile page and then I can't find their post, even if I had time to scroll through the news feed. I'll keep trying, but I can't keep going back more than a couple times.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

juliatheswede said:


> What do you mean by not working? I'm a little surprised the image Renee made doesn't directly lead to the page where all the books are featured. Is that what you mean? I had expected that a person who clicked on the image would get directly to the promo site.


No, the graphics are not linked to the promo page. You need to add the link yourself. And the part about not working refers to people copying their profile page URL instead of the post's URL. There are instructions about how to do so above and in the FB group. We really need to get this kink worked out, folks! Or we'll never get any momentum on FB.


----------



## juliatheswede

Donna White Glaser said:


> No, the graphics are not linked to the promo page. You need to add the link yourself. And the part about not working refers to people copying their profile page URL instead of the post's URL. There are instructions about how to do so above and in the FB group. We really need to get this kink worked out, folks! Or we'll never get any momentum on FB.


Got it. thanks for explaining!


----------



## Marti talbott

juliatheswede said:


> Got it. thanks for explaining!


Except my fans often share my posts and I doubt they would know how to do that. Again, the best way is to let Renee's link -- http://reneepawlish.com/promo/ -- populate the bottom part automatically. Then when other's share, the link will go to her page and not to our profile page. It's the same as when you link a book to your Amazon page. Just forget the picture of the lamplight.

Try it, you'll like it. Or just share mine and add your own message.

https://www.facebook.com/marti.talbott

By the way, my emails went out early this morning Seattle. My assistant says 1400.


----------



## Marti talbott

reneepawlish said:


> I forgot, affiliate links won't show clicks or sales today (it's a day behind). We did have two sales yesterday
> 
> I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> I'm not positive, but I think if you comment on the FB posts, that helps for visibility too.
> 
> Right now, we have 25 subs to the email list - I have a short and sweet email going out to them at 11 am.


Everything seems to be behind today, even the dashboards. They were behind yesterday too.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Martitalbott said:


> Except my fans often share my posts and I doubt they would know how to do that. Again, the best way is to let Renee's link -- http://reneepawlish.com/promo/ -- populate the bottom part automatically. Then when other's share, the link will go to her page and not to our profile page. It's the same as when you link a book to your Amazon page. Just forget the picture of the lamplight.
> 
> Try it, you'll like it. Or just share mine and add your own message.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marti.talbott
> 
> By the way, my emails went out early this morning Seattle. My assistant says 1400.


Your fans will be able to share without all that rigamarol. But for us to find each other's posts we need to post the unique to that post's URL here. Or else we'll all just have to track down each other's profile pages and scroll down through the news feeds til we (maybe) find the post each author wants us to share.


----------



## 69959

Donna White Glaser said:


> Your fans will be able to share without all that rigamarol. But for us to find each other's posts we need to post the unique to that post's URL here. Or else we'll all just have to track down each other's profile pages and scroll down through the news feeds til we (maybe) find the post each author wants us to share.


And some of the links are sending me to a generic FB page, not even the author's page. Also, some people who are sharing links to their personal profile, unless the post is public we can't like it unless we're FB friends.


----------



## JRTomlin

I checked my link on my facebook page to be sure it worked and it does. (Running a 1 day 'boost your page' as well) Have it on my blog and have done a couple of tweets.

Good luck to everyone getting sales! 

Here's the link to my author FB page: https://www.facebook.com/JRTomlinAuthor


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry I didn't get the image linked. Will do so next time.
I've been liking posts and making comments (I think the comments help with algorithms).


----------



## M.W. Griffith

This is really cool, Renee.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Okay, here's an idea. For people who aren't getting the post URL thing (and believe me, FB doesn't make it easy) let's try this:  

create your post on your author page and then PIN it to the top. That way, if you give us your author page link it'll be right there on top for us to like/share.

Also, if you add your book's title and your author name I will try to personalize my sharing of it. Otherwise our feeds will just see the same generic 99c sale post over and over again.


----------



## Marti talbott

Okay, I don't understand so I give up. Sorry, guess this was a bad idea for me.


----------



## reneepawlish

Donna White Glaser said:


> Okay, here's an idea. For people who aren't getting the post URL thing (and believe me, FB doesn't make it easy) let's try this:
> 
> create your post on your author page and then PIN it to the top. That way, if you give us your author page link it'll be right there on top for us to like/share.
> 
> Also, if you add your book's title and your author name I will try to personalize my sharing of it. Otherwise our feeds will just see the same generic 99c sale post over and over again.


Great!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

No matter what I do...all I can manage is to pin my Facebook post to my forehead  

I hate Facebook


----------



## JRTomlin

Lloyd MacRae said:


> No matter what I do...all I can manage is to pin my Facebook post to my forehead
> 
> I hate Facebook


I agree about hating FB. I hate it with a passion but that I can help you with. If you click on the little arrow thingie (tech speak  ) on the top right of your post, it gives you a drop down menu with 'pin your post' at the top. 

Probably the only question I will ever be able to answer about FB. lol


----------



## jec

OK, here's my link. Couldn't figure out the three dots thing. https://www.facebook.com/Janice-croom-books-1609579329295211/ 
Also, for Facebook I did something a little different by putting the picture of my book on our streetlight graphic. Still sending people to the main book page.


----------



## judykwalker

I have a tweet going out soon (mid-morning, my time) and here's my Facebook post. I used the hashtag #TeamMysteryThriller for both.

https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1712913878925788


----------



## MKK

Tweeted...Facebooked...and blogged.

https://twitter.com/markkellyauthor

https://www.facebook.com/Mark-K-Kelly-Author-851434304978500/#

https://markkellyauthor.wordpress.com/blog-posts/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

JRTomlin said:


> I agree about hating FB. I hate it with a passion but that I can help you with. If you click on the little arrow thingie (tech speak  ) on the top right of your post, it gives you a drop down menu with 'pin your post' at the top.
> 
> Probably the only question I will ever be able to answer about FB. lol


Nope. No matter how many times I try a post there is _never _a friggin (tech speak) arrow. 

Now excuse me while I try to avoid this Facebook hit team they sent after me


----------



## M.W. Griffith

I love to see Mystery writers come together!  What are your thoughts on the promotion so far?


----------



## jdcore

I've sold four so far, which is four more than that book has sold in the last six months.


----------



## jdcore

jec said:


> Also, for Facebook I did something a little different by putting the picture of my book on our streetlight graphic. Still sending people to the main book page.


That was a cool idea. I'm gonna have to steal it for next time and pretend I came up with it myself.


----------



## MikeRyan

Just sent out a tweet for the promo. Have 335 people so hopefully a few people get a sale or two.

www.twitter.com/Mike_Ryan36


----------



## jec

I'm up to 8 sales so far, 7 in the US and 1 in the UK.


----------



## jec

jdcore said:


> That was a cool idea. I'm gonna have to steal it for next time and pretend I came up with it myself.


Why wait? Steal it now. We still have the rest of today and all day tomorrow.


----------



## jec

I posted this to the Facebook page but thought it might be helpful to post here too. Some other useful hashtags to add to your tweet to spread the word about our promotion are: #99cents, #Fridayreads (it was trending earlier today), and #weekendreads


----------



## JRTomlin

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Nope. No matter how many times I try a post there is _never _a friggin (tech speak) arrow.
> 
> Now excuse me while I try to avoid this Facebook hit team they sent after me


Well, so much for me successfully answering even one FB question. It does work for me but it's a mystery how it works in general.


----------



## JRTomlin

I am actually up ten sales for the day. The Templar's Cross does get a few sales but generally one a day or so, so that is a big boost. 

Didn't use hash tags on my first 2 tweets but I used them on the one scheduled for early this evening.


----------



## Catherine Lea

Tweeted, retweeted, pinned in Pinterest, and here's my FB page: https://www.facebook.com/Author-Catherine-Lea-1138506476177298/

Getting sales already. VERY happy. Really well done, Renee!


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm caught up on re-tweeting and liking (those that I could). I have arranged tweet outs for Blog posts as well.

Here is the link to the tweet that went out earlier today:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731031359863586816
I'm going to take a break for a while. Y'all have a great one.


----------



## juliatheswede

M.W. Griffith said:


> I love to see Mystery writers come together! What are your thoughts on the promotion so far?


This is all a great idea, though personally I have zero sales on my book. Maybe this promo is not for me. My other, old series is selling quite well, though---lots in the UK.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

juliatheswede said:


> This is all a great idea, though personally I have zero sales on my book. Maybe this promo is not for me. My other, old series is selling quite well, though---lots in the UK.


I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe the dashboard hasn't updated?


----------



## JRTomlin

My dashboard has been stuck for hours & hours. Either that or my sales went well  early & died.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm up maybe a sale or two but it's early yet. I'm caught up on sharing and RTing, but will go back this evening to try and pick up ones that weren't working earlier.


----------



## juliatheswede

Maybe, but I doubt it. I keep getting steady sales from my other books, 17 so far today and three of those are box sets. This particular book is a new release--three days ago---and I got one of my own "Follow me" messages today, which mean it REALLY should sell a few copies. I've decided that it's just a bomb. I do like everyone else's posts, however, and have tweeted and posted myself. Will share promo with my mailing list later tonight. (I emailed them three days ago, so don't want to email too soon again.)


----------



## juliatheswede

Donna White Glaser said:


> I'm up maybe a sale or two but it's early yet. I'm caught up on sharing and RTing, but will go back this evening to try and pick up ones that weren't working earlier.


Do you retweet every single person's tweet about the promo? I have retweeted a few and will do a couple more, but isn't there a risk for "over-retweeting"? It just becomes like spam. But what do I know, I'm not very twitter savvy...


----------



## JB Rowley

Martitalbott said:


> Okay, I don't understand so I give up. Sorry, guess this was a bad idea for me.


Yeah, I'm lost too. I'm not in this promo but was planning on supporting it of course. (I did manage a tweet using the promo picture.)


----------



## reneepawlish

I have my emails broken up into lists. The first set of 5k went out about an hour ago. So far 131 clicks to the promo page, but it's early. I usually see a lot more email opens later, so that number should go up. The rest go in the morning - creating some urgency for people to "click now".

I can't tell on my individual sales yet because I've had other promos going all this week, but tomorrow I should know from the affiliate links.

Thanks everyone for all you're doing.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

juliatheswede said:


> Do you retweet every single person's tweet about the promo? I have retweeted a few and will do a couple more, but isn't there a risk for "over-retweeting"? It just becomes like spam. But what do I know, I'm not very twitter savvy...


I'm not real big on Twitter either, so my focus is mainly on the FB posts. I've been trying to go at different times of day to RT for people. That helps spread it out in the feed since I doubt anyone watches my feed steadily.  For the FB shares, I try and individualize my comments. When I share someone's post I'll comment by talking about the book title and author's name. So instead of repeating "lots of books/99c" on and on I'll say something more personal like "Author Brian Spangler has his book, TITLE, for only 99c too. Don't miss the chance to check these authors out." blah blah blah, like that.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

I have a mailing list the promo site is going out to this evening.  I've mainly posted and retweeted on twitter.  Good stuff!  Mystery lovers should eat these 60 books like cake!


----------



## jec

M.W. Griffith said:


> Mystery lovers should eat these 60 books like cake!


Let's hope so. I'm going to do some more facebook posts later tonight. Looks like we'll be getting a lot of eyes on our promotion. Awareness is the first step down the path to a sale.


----------



## jdcore

BTW, I should also note that the book I have in the promo is my second in series. #1 in the series is permafree and I have also noted an uptuck in free downloads on that title.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

M.W. Griffith said:


> *Fixed again. The link is working on my end. If it isn't on yours, I'll just give up and delete the FB link.


Make sure that your privacy setting for the post is "public."


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Marti Talbott I was able to get my FB link (using the little hour sign in upper left of post)

Here is FB - https://www.facebook.com/pam.richter.391/posts/1030648380323698?pnref=story

Twitter: https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/731082982241370112

Sale with clickable picture is featured on both my blog and website.


----------



## bundtbaby

Just got my mailing list announcement out - whew! I retweeted a few people and will do more later. Hope everyone's selling like hotcakes!


----------



## juliatheswede

Pamela said:


> Thanks to Marti Talbott I was able to get my FB link (using the little hour sign in upper left of post)
> 
> Here is FB - https://www.facebook.com/pam.richter.391/posts/1030648380323698?pnref=story
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/731082982241370112
> 
> Sale with clickable picture is featured on both my blog and website.


i tried to like your facebook post. doesn't work


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Another FB glitch (because it wouldn't make sense for FB to be _easy to use_...) is that some of the posts come up OK but I can't interact, i.e., there is no Like or Share option.

Assuming my FB link in my post upthread works (I did test it...), I recommend using the "save" feature. It's relatively straightforward, at least from a personal Profile (not Page). Make sure the link to the promo is in your post, then use this guide:


(Click to see at 100%)

The wording in step 4 will depend on your browser, although I probably should have used "copy link" rather than "save link" -- it might also be something like "copy target" or "copy link destination" etc.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I created a new tweet that expounds on #CrushOnABook:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731264357204656129%5B%2Furl
Plus I've ReTweeted via my CSWCLynn twitter. I think I'm going to quit for today. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Oops, forgot to mention that I added a non-scheduled tweet to take advantage of the #CrushOnABook trending hashtag:

https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/731246117711544320

Also, good idea to try out LinkedIn, so I did that too:

www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6137035945200939008

ETA: I specifically set the "privacy" of the LinkedIn post to "Public" but when I try it in a browser where I'm not logged in, it pushes me to log in. So, that's about as useful as Facebook...


----------



## Ethan Jones

I've seen about 7-8 sales today of the book in this promo.
Thanks everyone,
Enjoy your blessed weekend,
Ethan


----------



## karenchester

Sent out my newsletter today.
Liked and shared as many FB posts as I could. 
Pinned my FB post to my (brand new) page https://www.facebook.com/karenchesterbooks/ 
So far, 3 sales today!

I'm not on Twitter, but I'll do more FB sharing later today.

Thank you everyone, especially Renee! I think this is a great idea.


----------



## batmansero

I don't have a book in the promo but I did share it on my FBs


----------



## Abderian

I'm retweeting and liking FB posts. Good luck everyone!

I've also found a Reddit page to post on: https://www.reddit.com/r/ebookdeals/
Redditors, please upvote!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

So far I haven't had a noticeable rise in sales. Unless there's a delay in reporting. Still have tomorrow though.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Thanks, batmansero.
Ethan


----------



## 69959

Retweeted, liked and shared to this point.

Showing 20 sales for the book today so far. (It averages 3/day usually.)


----------



## CSWCLynn

I've caught back up again.

One of my scheduled tweets popped up - if you like you may re-tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731320672358694916


----------



## jec

I'm up to 13 sales for today. My ranking has dropped from yesterday's 40K to 25K, so it's been a good day.


----------



## reneepawlish

I've been liking posts and retweeting etc. I have the rest of my emails going out in the morning. Clicks to the promo page from the email now is 220.
I have a busy morning, so it may not be until the afternoon (MST) that I can check affiliate links. I will post some results here when I can.
Thanks everyone for working hard at this. Thanks also to those who don't have books in the promo but are sharing anyway. We will return the favor


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm up 15 sales today which is good results although my sales ranking hasn't budged all day. It will eventually  and should certainly improve. 

Edit: Renee thanks for all your hard work. You've done a great job.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

I've had 25 or so extra sales today. I had a new release in a different series today as well, so that accounts for a few, I'm sure. Nice upticks in the other books as well. 

No Internet for most of the day and we're moving house today as well. I got my posts scheduled this morning and had my newsletter all scheduled ahead so that helped. I've finally had the chance to get in and start liking posts and tweets. 

What a day!


----------



## Chinese Writer

Lost 3 subscribers, but gained 1 new subscriber. I don't understand Twitter, but have been retweeting any post I see with the hashtag and liking posts all day.

Sold 20 books today (baseline is 2 on Amazon). A jump in ranking. Doing happy dance!


----------



## Decon

Sold 5 on Friday.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Sold twenty-five yesterday.  It's good to have help getting what I've written into readers hands.  I'm a storyteller at heart, and am thankful a few more people are reading Monsoon Morning.  That alone spells success for me.


----------



## passerby

I don't have a book in the promo this time, but I re-tweeted a couple of authors who do, and I also created my own tweet to get the word out:
https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/731271360538939392


----------



## jdcore

I finished yesterday with 9 sales and 8 downloads of my permafree lead-in. So I'm satisfied in the concept.

But hopefully next time more people will understand the benefit of using the hashtag and finding and sharing the correct FB and Twitter links.


----------



## Marti talbott

I think I have about 11 sales so far, but I have other promotions out there. Renee will probably have a better count on her associates dashboard.


----------



## Lyndawrites

I had 8 sales yesterday, and I'm pleased with that. Thanks again to Renee for her tireless efforts in setting up this promo.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Lyndawrites said:


> I had 8 sales yesterday, and I'm pleased with that. Thanks again to Renee for her tireless efforts in setting up this promo.


Agreed.


----------



## reneepawlish

Quick update - the affiliate link shows 301 items ordered, all but 5 are book orders. I don't have time to do a breakdown of books now. If this isn't too much to do, I will send in an email once the promo is finished.

Please keep pushing today - thanks!

EDITED: I believe it's more - items ordered get bunched together. 400 books shipped (If I'm reading it all correctly ha ha).


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Catherine Lea

I've had around 15 sales on The Candidate's Daughter. A huge thanks to Renee for putting this together. It'll go from strength to strength but it does take teamwork. Thanks to everyone involved and to those who've supported it by retweeting and doing mailouts, despite not having a book in the sale. Thank you!!!


----------



## CSWCLynn

It sounds to me as though we are doing pretty well overall for a first go and all the issues that occurred. Many thanks to all who have re-tweeted and shared in this event. Also a very big thank you to all who have downloaded books during this event.

I have posted a tweet about my 'Final Hours...' blog post.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731574882266415104
So far the sales bar says we have 3 sales - 2 are showing on the US m-t-d and one is somewhere out there in cyberspace awaiting some mysterious thrilling link.  Update:  Have one more sale for a total of 4 at the moment.

It is great to connect with everyone as well. Have a great one!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Just sent a few more tweets.
Let's give this another final push.
Thanks Renee and everyone else.
Ethan


----------



## jec

Retweeted a final hours push. So far sold 14 copies today which brings me up to 28 copies for the two day promotion. Rank decreased from 40K to 16K currently putting Death of an Idiot Boss on the first page of the top 100 African-American books (#16) and also on the Mystery Cozy Craft and Hobbies top 100 (#93). For me this was a success. Thanks so much Renee.


----------



## R.V. Doon

Hi everyone. I had to work from a cranky laptop, but before the next promo maybe we could have a page shared listing previous problems and fixes. I learned a lot reading through the stream. The twitter url surprised me. I tried to add the #TeamMysteryThriller to my Hootsuite steam and couldn't make it work. I'll have it done by the next time so I can help even if I"m not in the promo. On the plus side I had 12 sales of the book in the promotion and 4 on other books. 

Did anyone use a KC at the same time and how did it work out?


----------



## bundtbaby

I just wanted to thank Renee for a great promo. I got a lot of extra sales on Twofaced and moved up by about 1000 in ranking. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Antara Mann

It seems like I'm the only one with petty results: 2 sales only and 300 page reads (I think they are coming from the permafree lead-on) and one sale is coming from my mailing list. Probably it'd due to the fact that it's supernatural suspense and like so many others I tried to be different. I dunno. At least it was free and probably I helped other authors through my email campaigns.


----------



## jdcore

Ended the day with nine more sales. 18 over all. and almost as many free downloads of my permafree lead in.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Antara Mann said:


> It seems like I'm the only one with petty results: 2 sales only and 300 page reads...


Those with lower numbers might not want to admit it.  I got one sale just before the promo that I attribute to the promo (as a guess, of course, since I can't confirm it) and one sale during the promo. Zero page reads. OTOH, I know the cover is weak, the book has limited appeal, blah blah blah... So, I'm not surprised it didn't move much.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> Those with lower numbers might not want to admit it.  I got one sale just before the promo that I attribute to the promo (as a guess, of course, since I can't confirm it) and one sale during the promo. Zero page reads. OTOH, I know the cover is weak, the book has limited appeal, blah blah blah... So, I'm not surprised it didn't move much.


The sales means someone enjoys your type of book. Our book is not for everyone so I count each sale as someone wishing to see what is inside.



Antara Mann said:


> It seems like I'm the only one with petty results: 2 sales only and 300 page reads (I think they are coming from the permafree lead-on) and one sale is coming from my mailing list. Probably it'd due to the fact that it's supernatural suspense and like so many others I tried to be different. I dunno. At least it was free and probably I helped other authors through my email campaigns.


If you get .0048 cents per page read that is $1.44 - if you sold your book at non KCD price then each book is .35 cent each for royalty. So the 300 page read is equivalent of 4 books sold give or take.

------------
I checked right around midnight US Mountain time and it showed I had a total of 6 sales 3 on each day. Four are in the US and two are out in cyberspace possibly pending transaction confirmation or something. There haven't been any page reads the last couple days but we've had some page reads earlier in the month. I am pleased with what we got.

Have a great one and thanks once again Renee for allowing us to be a part of this event.


----------



## MKK

Thanks Renee..per my post on FB. I ended up with 6-8 sales and zero KU page reads. More is always better, but I'm happy with that. New author, first book...no backlist...and perhaps post-apoc technothriller fiction is a little outside the typical reading genre for a lot of the folks who saw the promo.  Big thanks to you for organizing it and everyone who supported it.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Antara Mann said:


> It seems like I'm the only one with petty results.


No, you aren't, Antara Mann. I don't know if I had any sales from the promo yet, but my sales in general were half of what they had been in the days before the promo. Sometimes that's how it goes. I still believe the promo is a viable marketing tool and one I will participate in again very soon. I think there are some kinks to work out but that's entirely to be expected. I'm not disappointed. In fact, I'm pleased that others had such remarkable benefits because that's the better sign of the promo being effective.


----------



## 67499

Crenel said:


> Those with lower numbers might not want to admit it.


I don't mind admitting I got only 2 sales from the promo because that tells me this type of promo has impact but could use tweeking for better results. Rockin' Renee's estimate of 400 books sold total divided by 60 books entered means an average 7 sales per book. Is there some way to extend the promo's reach beyond what we all did to get out the word?


----------



## juliatheswede

I might have gotten 1 sale from the promo. No page reads. I did get a few other sales, but those I attribute to me reminding ppl who didn't buy my new release the first time I emailed them--five days ago. But my book is a sci-fi thriller and has zero reviews. Also was in the last row of all the books in the promo. I'm thinking positioning on the page does make a difference. In other words, the top line is likely to get the most attention. Just speculating. Anyway, still glad I participated and that others got more sales. Would love to do it again with a freebie that's quite popular. Might get better results with that one. Thanks to Renee for putting it all together.


----------



## jdcore

I wonder if there's a way to generate a random display page that shifts the pictures each time the page is loaded?


----------



## juliatheswede

jdcore said:


> I wonder if there's a way to generate a random display page that shifts the pictures each time the page is loaded?


Or, at the very least, switch the positioning so the ones that were at the bottom for this promo are at the top for the next Seems more fair.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

jdcore said:


> I wonder if there's a way to generate a random display page that shifts the pictures each time the page is loaded?


I like this idea but wonder if it's really possible.


----------



## reneepawlish

I don't have time to break it down by book but it looks like total sales are over 600. Mine do make up over 200 of it, but keep in mind I have a large email list, and I was doing a launch promo over the last week, so I had a really good rank as well. A number of folks got between 15-20 sales, and it looks like for a few, there was some sell-through of other books in their series.
I hope everyone enjoyed this.
June will be free books


----------



## jdcore

Donna White Glaser said:


> I like this idea but wonder if it's really possible.


I'm pretty sure it's possible, but I have no idea how difficult it would be. Somebody proficient in Wordpress might be able to suggest a plug-in or embed code that would do it automatically.

My book was in the top row and I did well. Does correlation = causation? I'd be interested to see if randomizing the display has an effect.


----------



## jdcore

reneepawlish said:


> I don't have time to break it down by book but it looks like total sales are over 600. Mine do make up over 200 of it, but keep in mind I have a large email list, and I was doing a launch promo over the last week, so I had a really good rank as well. A number of folks got between 15-20 sales, and it looks like for a few, there was some sell-through of other books in their series.
> I hope everyone enjoyed this.
> June will be free books


Does this include permafrees?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

jdcore said:


> I wonder if there's a way to generate a random display page that shifts the pictures each time the page is loaded?


It sounds to me like the page main content has been hand-coded which would prevent any dynamic display -- but that doesn't mean a different approach couldn't be taken that would enable this, whether in WordPress or something else. I'm putting together a proof-of-concept multi-author promo (not Mystery/Thriller, not intended to "compete" with Renee's or Patty's) using different site software that should make it easy to randomize, (and many other enhancements). For this promo, even if there was no way to do it in WordPress (which wouldn't surprise me based on its weaker architecture) the page could always frame content rendered by something else that could handle the randomization.


----------



## jdcore

I'm not a programmer, BUT...

What I would conceptualize is something similar to the embed-able add-on geraldmkilby designed in this thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,215175.0.html

I wouldn't expect Renee to know how to do it, and I certainly don't, but maybe somebody does and has a little time to volunteer to work it out.


----------



## R.V. Doon

JD, would your suggestion slow the page load? If I tag onto a slow-loading anything, I get out. The page as it was loaded fast and I liked that it did.


----------



## jdcore

R.V. Doon said:


> JD, would your suggestion slow the page load? If I tag onto a slow-loading anything, I get out. The page as it was loaded fast and I liked that it did.


Again, I'm not a programmer, but I don't see why it would take any longer, especially if the source images are loaded to the same server.


----------



## Antara Mann

Donna White Glaser said:


> No, you aren't, Antara Mann. I don't know if I had any sales from the promo yet, but my sales in general were half of what they had been in the days before the promo. Sometimes that's how it goes. I still believe the promo is a viable marketing tool and one I will participate in again very soon. I think there are some kinks to work out but that's entirely to be expected. I'm not disappointed. In fact, I'm pleased that others had such remarkable benefits because that's the better sign of the promo being effective.


Yes, I am pleased we all helped most of the authors to move books, I am not complaining, either just got curious reading the above two-digit number results. 
Thanks, Renee for putting this together.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Decon

Decon said:


> Sold 5 on Friday.


To update: I finished up with 9 sales. That's 9 more than I would have had.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Would it be normal to expect page reads immediately after a promo?  As a KU subscriber, I have a full slot of ten books already downloaded.  For me to download any of the books and start reading would mean I'd have to bump a book I'd been planning to read.

As a mystery reader, I was very interested in this promo--but I didn't download any KU books; instead I put several on my KU wishlist for when I finish a book and want to download a new one.

Betsy


----------



## reneepawlish

I think those of us in KU won't know the impact of pages read, just no real way to measure how the promo affected that.

As for order, I don't think that will have an impact. As some have noted, people in a variety of positions had good sales. As I went through loading all these, I was struck by things like covers (some I felt needed work), and blurbs. It's not hard to scroll through the list of covers and certain ones will jump out to a reader, others won't. Just my opinion


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Renee for all her hard work.  I had a total of seven sales.  That's not much, but the book I had in the promo came out several years ago and I believe readers are always looking for new stuff.  I'm happy we all participated.  The hashtags were great for twitter.  I hearted all of them and retweeted many.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

12 sales for "Sky Garden" - a book that somehow never gets algo-love. I'm REALLY pleased. Thanks, Renee


----------



## karenchester

I managed 8 sales for Throw a Monkey Wrench, which I'm pleased about. Glad I took part in the promo, and many thanks to Renee.


----------



## J.D.W.

I had 18 sales over the two days on Cloudy with a Chance of Ghosts. I'm happy with that and want to thank Renee for doing this!


----------



## JRTomlin

I ended up with 23 sales and about 100 page reads so I consider that a very successful promo. I was around the middle of the mystery list, neither the top nor the bottom if that matters. 

Many thanks to Renee. She did a great job.

Edit: 'Maybe thanks to Renee' fixed.


----------



## Chinese Writer

I sold a total of 28 books. This is waay above my normal baseline. I was in the middle of the list. Thanks, Renee for organizing this. I'm looking forward to next month's promo.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

4 sold, which is pretty good for this book. It was never a good seller.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

reneepawlish said:


> As for order, I don't think that will have an impact. As some have noted, people in a variety of positions had good sales. As I went through loading all these, I was struck by things like covers (some I felt needed work), and blurbs. It's not hard to scroll through the list of covers and certain ones will jump out to a reader, others won't. Just my opinion


So, do you think my lack of results is due to my cover or book description? I'm very open for opinions. I don't stalk or bite.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Donna White Glaser said:


> So, do you think my lack of results is due to my cover or book description? I'm very open for opinions. I don't stalk or bite.


I like your cover - besides if you change it you'd have to change the branding with the other books. The other possibility in all of this is people have a limited amount of money to spend. Some just may not have been able to spend as much as others and certain books tripped their fancy more than others. Please do not let this get to you. Another thought occurred - maybe those interested discovered they already had this book.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I sold 7 copies of my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*. I'm happy with this, as it's a stand-alone book until I finish writing the other books in this series.


----------



## Marti talbott

24 books that I can safely claim came from this promotion. Wish I could understand the Facebook thing better. At least my email list went out okay.


----------



## Decon

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Would it be normal to expect page reads immediately after a promo? As a KU subscriber, I have a full slot of ten books already downloaded. For me to download any of the books and start reading would mean I'd have to bump a book I'd been planning to read.
> 
> As a mystery reader, I was very interested in this promo--but I didn't download any KU books; instead I put several on my KU wishlist for when I finish a book and want to download a new one.
> 
> Betsy


I don't know about a promo for reduced priced book, because you still don't get that much visibility with say 10 sales over 2 days. All I know is that if I run a free day promo with 300/700 downloads and I get high up in the free catagory charts, I get page reads the same same day and a huge spike the following day and a good run in page reads for about a week, sometimes two weeks after.


----------



## reneepawlish

Just an FYI - looks like there were about 30 sales yesterday, so the page is still getting some hits and sales.


----------



## JB Rowley

Congratulations Renee on a successful launch to your promo idea. 

I'm afraid all I did was send a few tweets and retweet a couple of other people's tweets because I didn't really get the hang of what to do (slow learner).   But I will try to do better next time. (I reckon by the time one of my books joins the promo I'll be an expert!)

Congratulations also to all those who were in the promo. I;m so glad it went well for you. Long live mystery writers!


----------



## Chinese Writer

Donna White Glaser said:


> So, do you think my lack of results is due to my cover or book description? I'm very open for opinions. I don't stalk or bite.


Hi Donna,

A while ago, I post about my covers. A few people suggested I go with a more illustrative style since that is the current cozy thrend. I was resistant to the idea, and asked a few more authors privately. As you can see in my signature, I have one more to go before I complete my re-brand. This is my fourth set of covers in 2 years. I believe it has helped with my sales, but this is more of a gut feeling since I don't have enough data yet.

In this promo, I was one of the last on the mystery list, and the book did well comparatively, so I think the new covers help. If you're worry it might be your cover, re-do one and run it in the next promo.

I've slowly come to the conclusion that packaging matters a lot. And I wouldn't worry too much if your books are not as cozy as it should be. Mine is a Chinese soap opera in the structure of a traditional mystery. But since there's no gore or sex, I market it as a cozy. Hence, readers either really like it or really hate. But they know what to expect with the covers now --humor, mystery, no gore, no sex, and no profanity.

So decide if you want to market your books as a traditional mystery (then consider going darker with the covers) or go more cozy-ish with the illustrative covers. Right now you're some where in between (which I was before), and I think that's enough to get readers to hesitate. YMMV.

Anne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Decon said:


> I don't know about a promo for reduced priced book, because you still don't get that much visibility with say 10 sales over 2 days. All I know is that if I run a free day promo with 300/700 downloads and I get high up in the free catagory charts, I get page reads the same same day and a huge spike the following day and a good run in page reads for about a week, sometimes two weeks after.


Interesting! As I say, I rarely see a book and download it immediately through KU as I'd have to bump a book. But there are probably also a continuing influx of new readers, and other KU members who read and return, read and return. 

Betsy


----------



## CSWCLynn

I did a blog post which includes thanking participants of the May event.  [URL=http://cswcllc.weebly]http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/cswcsw-99cent-armedforcesday-sale[/url]

--------
As of right now - stalled at 8 total sales showing from 13 May through 16 May 2016 - 7 U.S. and one still unknown.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I did a blog post which includes thanking participants of the May event.  [URL=http://cswcllc.weebly]http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/cswcsw-99cent-armedforcesday-sale[/url]
> 
> --------
> As of right now - stalled at 8 total sales showing from 13 May through 16 May 2016 - 7 U.S. and one still unknown.


Thanks, I'll post on my FB page.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks, I'll post on my FB page.


You're welcome. Thank you for the kind words in your posting.

Have a great one!


----------



## reneepawlish

June is now open - FREE books (permafree or temporarily free). June 11-12

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Go to the For Authors page and the link is there. Please follow the directions. Also, I don't have time to let you know if you've been accepted. If you have a decent cover, book looks like it's professionally done, AND you follow the directions, you'll like be included 
Please don't submit a book you don't intend to have free those days (it's not fair to everyone else and it takes up more of my time to weed them out).

I will be working on the site a bit this weekend (in and around editing a book and my nephew's graduation).

Thanks!
Renee


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> June is now open - FREE books (permafree or temporarily free). June 11-12
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Go to the For Authors page and the link is there. Please follow the directions. Also, I don't have time to let you know if you've been accepted. If you have a decent cover, book looks like it's professionally done, AND you follow the directions, you'll like be included
> Please don't submit a book you don't intend to have free those days (it's not fair to everyone else and it takes up more of my time to weed them out).
> 
> I will be working on the site a bit this weekend (in and around editing a book and my nephew's graduation).
> 
> Thanks!
> Renee


You are a very busy lady!

I have submitted our book for June.


----------



## Chinese Writer

Submitted my permafree. Yay!


----------



## Lyndawrites

Submitted my permafree. Thanks, Renee.


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> June is now open - FREE books (permafree or temporarily free). June 11-12
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Go to the For Authors page and the link is there. Please follow the directions. Also, I don't have time to let you know if you've been accepted. If you have a decent cover, book looks like it's professionally done, AND you follow the directions, you'll like be included
> Please don't submit a book you don't intend to have free those days (it's not fair to everyone else and it takes up more of my time to weed them out).
> 
> I will be working on the site a bit this weekend (in and around editing a book and my nephew's graduation).
> 
> Thanks!
> Renee


Nice of you to choose the dates of my next free promo. Thanks.


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> Nice of you to choose the dates of my next free promo. Thanks.


Haha, glad it worked out. This is a free one, hopefully we'll see a lot of traffic


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Submitted my permafree. Thanks, Renee!


----------



## jdcore

So here's a strategy question. What does everyone think of this? Last month I put my second in series in the 99 cent sale, and I saw a lot of extra downloads on my permafree lead-in as well as a bump in the number two book's sales. So I'm thinking that since I'm putting the permafree into this month's promo, I might put the number two book back on sale for $1.99 for the promo days. And I would edit the book description on my permafree to reflect this info so when people come in to the Amazon page to download the permafree they can see the note. 

Does anyone see any problems with this strategy, and is such an edit to the book description in any way problematic?


----------



## Chinese Writer

Rickie Blair said:


> Submitted my permafree. Thanks, Renee!


Hi Rickie,

I just want to say I love your new covers!


----------



## JRTomlin

I'll have to wait and hopefully get in the one after. I'm going to do a freebie on my single mystery after its sequel is out at the end of June. Good luck on it and I'll definitely tweet when it's live.


----------



## 67499

Submitted and looking forward to more good fun with the promo!


----------



## Chinese Writer

jdcore said:


> So here's a strategy question. What does everyone think of this? Last month I put my second in series in the 99 cent sale, and I saw a lot of extra downloads on my permafree lead-in as well as a bump in the number two book's sales. So I'm thinking that since I'm putting the permafree into this month's promo, I might put the number two book back on sale for $1.99 for the promo days. And I would edit the book description on my permafree to reflect this info so when people come in to the Amazon page to download the permafree they can see the note.
> 
> Does anyone see any problems with this strategy, and is such an edit to the book description in any way problematic?


I did this last month--promo permafree and put book 2 to $0.99. I didn't change the product description since the price shows up in the series carousel. Number wise, this strategy did well for me. Of the two day promo, I sold 55 copies of book 2. Money wise, I don't think I made much $$ because I only have 3 books in my catalog. I think this is a good strategy for getting readers into your series.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this - still taking submissions for a free mystery or thriller 

www.reneepawlish.com/promo - check the For Authors page


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi Renee:
How do I sign up for the free promo?
Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## reneepawlish

Ethan Jones said:


> Hi Renee:
> How do I sign up for the free promo?
> Thanks,
> Ethan


http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

The hyperlink takes you to the google doc to submit your information. If you haven't before, please read the instructions, I think that should explain everything


----------



## judykwalker

Just submitted my permafree. Thanks again, Renee, for being spearheading this. And again, with the rocking.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hi Renee!  I tried to submit my book, and clicked the submit button several times, to no avail...
Hope it went through!


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hi Renee! I tried to submit my book, and clicked the submit button several times, to no avail...
> Hope it went through!


I see you there - The Truth About Alice


----------



## CelinaGrace

Thanks for doing this, Renee! Just submitted my permafree.


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is updated with covers, not links yet. I had one person try to do two books, so I've made it clear on the For Authors page, but it's ONE book per promo 

We've got some really good books on this one!


----------



## Jena H

reneepawlish said:


> June is now open - FREE books (permafree or temporarily free). June 11-12
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Go to the For Authors page and the link is there. Please follow the directions. Also, I don't have time to let you know if you've been accepted. If you have a decent cover, book looks like it's professionally done, AND you follow the directions, you'll like be included
> Please don't submit a book you don't intend to have free those days (it's not fair to everyone else and it takes up more of my time to weed them out).
> 
> I will be working on the site a bit this weekend (in and around editing a book and my nephew's graduation).
> 
> Thanks!
> Renee


Good luck to everyone participating.  My book will have to 'pass' on this, as it's less than 150 pages.


----------



## reneepawlish

Jena H said:


> Good luck to everyone participating.  My book will have to 'pass' on this, as it's less than 150 pages.


Thank you Jena


----------



## jdcore

Cool.


----------



## reneepawlish

Last call to join the June promo - you have until end of day tomorrow 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!
Renee


----------



## R.V. Doon

Can someone direct me to the Facebook group?


----------



## reneepawlish

R.V. Doon said:


> Can someone direct me to the Facebook group?


Email me at [email protected] with the email you use with Facebook and I'll invite you.


----------



## hardnutt

Renee,

It seems like I'm too late for the June promo, but thanks for doing this. I can't imagine any busy author having the time to organise something like this. I'm clearly a member of the chaos theory brigade.  

Should I send my freebie mystery, anyway? Perhaps it might be a good idea to go off and read the instructions. I'll probably find the answer to my question.


----------



## KL_Phelps

hardnutt said:


> Renee,
> 
> It seems like I'm too late for the June promo, but thanks for doing this. I can't imagine any busy author having the time to organise something like this. I'm clearly a member of the chaos theory brigade.
> 
> Should I send my freebie mystery, anyway? Perhaps it might be a good idea to go off and read the instructions. I'll probably find the answer to my question.


chaos theory would dictate that you would be unlikely to read the instructions!


----------



## hardnutt

KL_Phelps said:


> chaos theory would dictate that you would be unlikely to read the instructions!


Ha! I read 'em. I just ignored the bit I didn't like, i.e. date end for inclusion was three days ago. Perhaps Renee will take pity on me . . . Or not.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hi Renee, there's been a mistake.  The book I listed to be free for this promotion is The Truth About Alex, not The Cold, Bending Light.


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hi Renee, there's been a mistake. The book I listed to be free for this promotion is The Truth About Alex, not The Cold, Bending Light.


Got it corrected.


----------



## reneepawlish

The promo starts tomorrow 
I sent out emails to everyone. We are trying to come up with a hashtag for the promo - any suggestions welcome.
Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## CSWCLynn

It begins with a tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741529182786752513%5B%2Furl
A Pinterest board: https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/june-2016-team-mystery-thriller/

I'll be back when I wake up and help spread the word.


----------



## jdcore

My posts.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/645004898980705

Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/741534188864577538

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/06/june-promo-cs-and-fp-199-each.html


----------



## JB Rowley

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/BarnesRowley

I am tweeting but haven't as yet worked out how to create URL for a specific tweet. 

I also sent out to my mailing list.


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I'm sending out to my list over the next few hours.

Here is my Facebook Post. https://www.facebook.com/EmilyKimelman/
I also tweeted using #teammysterythriller


----------



## juliatheswede

Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/
I also posted to my personal page as I have some readers who friended me there: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153433753566707&set=a.48001666706.70729.634666706&type=3&theater

Am tweeting. I use hashtags #mystery #thriller #freebie, but maybe it's better if we all do #teammysterythriller for later tweets.

Will now write short post for my blog and send out to mailing list. Will also go and like and comment on everyone else's Facebook posts.


----------



## juliatheswede

JB Rowley said:


> Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/BarnesRowley
> 
> I am tweeting but haven't as yet worked out how to create URL for a specific tweet.
> 
> I also sent out to my mailing list.


Just clicked your Facebook post and Facebook says the only ones who can see your post are ones who follow you. You might want to look into this...


----------



## nigel p bird

Slowly doing the rounds. Good luck everyone.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## valeriec80

My facebook post for today: https://www.facebook.com/75550165763/photos/a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763/10153477173035764/?type=3&theater


----------



## passerby

Just retweeted CSWC Lynn and J.D. Core. Hope everyone in the promo gets tons of downloads!


----------



## Lyndawrites

I've tweeted but not used the hashtag - will do one with that later: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/741558482344812546

And I've posted to FB: https://www.facebook.com/lynda.wilcox.3


----------



## Anna Drake

I have put up these promotions:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Anna-Drake-Cozy-Mysteries-183536248403310/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

Blog: https://annadrakeauthor.com/2016/06/11/special-mystery-and-thriller-sale-underway-this-weekend/

I have also scheduled tweets to run one per hour for today and tomorrow.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/BarnesRowley
> 
> I am tweeting but haven't as yet worked out how to create URL for a specific tweet.
> 
> I also sent out to my mailing list.


If you or anyone else unsure of how to get the URL will visit the FB group page, I've shared how to get a twitter link.



juliatheswede said:


> Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/
> I also posted to my personal page as I have some readers who friended me there: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153433753566707&set=a.48001666706.70729.634666706&type=3&theater
> 
> Am tweeting. I use hashtags #mystery #thriller #freebie, but maybe it's better if we all do #teammysterythriller for later tweets.
> 
> Will now write short post for my blog and send out to mailing list. Will also go and like and comment on everyone else's Facebook posts.


I commented on your FB author page.

I saw your blog post https://juliaderek.com/2016/06/11/love-mysteries-and-thrillers-check-this-out/ and re-tweeted the one post I saw from your twitter account attached to the blog post/website. Thanks for visiting and commenting on my blog post.



Rickie Blair said:


> I've sent out my mailing list. Also:
> Blog at www.rickieblair.com
> Facebook post at https://www.facebook.com/AuthorRickieBlair/
> 
> Good luck, everyone!
> Nice page!


Visited your blog - post: http://www.rickieblair.com/who-doesnt-like-free-books/ and commented. Thanks for the kind words about our Pinterest page.



vprelatte said:


> Just retweeted CSWC Lynn and J.D. Core. Hope everyone in the promo gets tons of downloads!


Thank you very much. Our book seems to be doing fairly well. Hope everyone else's books do too!

Okay, I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## reneepawlish

I can't get the specific FB post link, but here is my page 

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/

My FB automatically retweets. I will post another tweet later today.

I've caught up on everyone so far, and my emails have started going out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nigel p bird

A tweet over at https://twitter.com/amouseandaman/status/741671493852094464

I hope some of you are seeing some movement in the UK - let me know.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Sent my first tweet out right here: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/741673028120129537 Plan on sending out more tweets today.
What is the official hashtag again?
Going to send it to my mailing list, and Facebook soon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## juliatheswede

Thanks all for sharing and commenting. Am doing the same. Am having a much better response on my mailing list with this free promo (it's only 225 ppl, but they're pretty responsive). Lots of click-throughs to the promo site. Seems ppl like FREE a lot


----------



## CSWCLynn

nigel p bird said:


> A tweet over at https://twitter.com/amouseandaman/status/741671493852094464
> 
> I hope some of you are seeing some movement in the UK - let me know.


The Sales Dashboard is showing 28 for UK today. Thanks for your efforts.

Have got you re-tweeted!


----------



## reneepawlish

For hashtags, use #FreeSuspenseBks - that's not in use and we can find each our tweets. You can also use #FreeMystery and #FreeThriller to get other eyeballs on our tweets


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm a member of the Goodreads group: Bargain Basement which helps promote free and reduced priced books. I thought I'd post a link to Renee's site on there. Hopefully it will get new views.

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18144900-free-mystery-thriller-books-this-weekend


----------



## judykwalker

116 downloads so far today; I've probably been averaging about 10 lately without ads. Good job, TeamMysteryThriller! An announcement went out in my Newsletter this morning.

Here's my Facebook Post (just letting FB kick in a cover rather than with the graphic for a little variety): https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1722333054650537

Here's my Tweet (using #FreeMystery and #FreeThriller; I'll send another with the new hashtag later): https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/741691910889328640

Thanks to Renee and Anne and everyone filling up social media bandwidth!


----------



## juliatheswede

CSWCLynn said:


> I'm a member of the Goodreads group: Bargain Basement which helps promote free and reduced priced books. I thought I'd post a link to Renee's site on there. Hopefully it will get new views.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18144900-free-mystery-thriller-books-this-weekend


great idea. Commented.


----------



## jdcore

Just to update, I have had 182 downloads of my free title and three paid sales since this morning - which is a lot for me. I took a screencap of my ranking at 5 AM and since then I've gone from a seller ranking of #25,376 to number #1,142. In the category Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators I went from #92 to #25. 

I'd say this is a success for me.

Update, up to 194 downloads just since I started typing this.


----------



## 69959

I've liked/shared everything up to this point. My links:

FB: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/1041206479299553/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/741698650854723585
Blog: http://stacyclaflin.com/2016/06/11/free-mysteries-and-thrillers/

My book in the promo has had almost 3x the downloads as it had yesterday.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My posts so far...

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/741692657085251585
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/511818745690484
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/StuartWhitmoreAuthor/posts/607642482723980
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartWhitmore/posts/ECZcEPdbftm (indirect, links to blog post)
Blog: http://www.just-stuart.com/blog/writing/more-deals-more-fun.html

Now to catch up on what everyone else has posted. Downloads are looking great so far, including for the other book in the series that I also set to free this weekend. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## valeriec80

My book's had 209 downloads today, which is waaay better than normal.


----------



## reneepawlish

I've got almost twice the downloads of yesterday, so I'm happy  And it's only day 1.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm not in this one, but I Liked and Shared a bunch of Facebook posts and retweeted a couple of Tweets. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## 67499

Yay, 188 downloads so far today!  Seem to have some knock-on for reads in other books in the series, too. Blasted the promo to my email list and featured it in my blog. Some fans have boosted my notices on FB, as well, as I'm not an FBer. Sounds like things going well for everyone. ☺


----------



## JB Rowley

nigel p bird said:


> A tweet over at https://twitter.com/amouseandaman/status/741671493852094464
> 
> I hope some of you are seeing some movement in the UK - let me know.


87 in the UK today - pretty impressive. Thank you!


----------



## Justawriter

I missed the boat on this one, but posted on my Thriller Suspense Mystery Novels FB page..... looks like a great promo.https://www.facebook.com/thrillersuspensemystery/posts/1138465709551794


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Just to update, I have had 182 downloads of my free title and three paid sales since this morning - which is a lot for me. I took a screencap of my ranking at 5 AM and since then I've gone from a seller ranking of #25,376 to number #1,142. In the category Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators I went from #92 to #25.
> 
> I'd say this is a success for me.
> 
> Update, up to 194 downloads just since I started typing this.


That is wonderful news. Getting paid sales during a free promo is icing on the cake.

__________________________

Our ticker is currently showing 312 downloads today, globally. US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #536 Free in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> My posts so far...
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/741692657085251585
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/511818745690484
> Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/StuartWhitmoreAuthor/posts/607642482723980
> Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartWhitmore/posts/ECZcEPdbftm (indirect, links to blog post)
> Blog: http://www.just-stuart.com/blog/writing/more-deals-more-fun.html
> 
> Now to catch up on what everyone else has posted. Downloads are looking great so far, including for the other book in the series that I also set to free this weekend. Thanks, everyone!


I've got you covered including a 'scheduled' tweet out for your blog post. I've been doing that today so that we don't overwhelm the tweeps.

I was so tired this morning when I first posted that I forgot to mention my G+ post. Thanks for the reminder.https://plus.google.com/+LynnHallbrooks/posts/B9Ln3YeZBeh


----------



## CSWCLynn

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm not in this one, but I Liked and Shared a bunch of Facebook posts and retweeted a couple of Tweets. Good luck, everyone!


Thanks for your caring and sharing.



PamelaKelley said:


> I missed the boat on this one, but posted on my Thriller Suspense Mystery Novels FB page..... looks like a great promo. https://www.facebook.com/thrillersuspensemystery/posts/1138465709551794


Many thanks for the FB Shout Out.

--------------------------------------------

So much great news - 'Bestsellers' to all.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

CSWCLynn said:


> I've got you covered including a 'scheduled' tweet out for your blog post. I've been doing that today so that we don't overwhelm the tweeps.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Chinese Writer

I just checked. All the mysteries are above 350 rank. The thrillers range from 500-700 rank. I don't think it has to do with placement since the last book is ranked higher than some of the middle books. We're doing great!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

So far, this promotion has been great.  Let's keep it up guys!


----------



## jdcore

Okay, this is going to sound like bragging, but it's really just me attesting to the value of this promotion. 

As of right now, less than 24 hours into this promotion I have gone from a sales ranking of #25,376 in free kindle books all the way to #216. And in my category I've gone from #260 to #11. I've had 545 free downloads and 16 paid sales total, with sales in the US, Canada, the UK, and Australia.

Freakin' A, Renee!


----------



## judykwalker

jdcore said:


> Okay, this is going to sound like bragging, but it's really just me attesting to the value of this promotion.
> 
> As of right now, less than 24 hours into this promotion I have gone from a sales ranking of #25,376 in free kindle books all the way to #216. And in my category I've gone from #260 to #11. I've had 545 free downloads and 16 paid sales total, with sales in the US, Canada, the UK, and Australia.
> 
> Freakin' A, Renee!


Agreed! About the "Freakin' A, Renee!" part, not the bragging part. 

It's only 5 pm in Hawaii, but I realize that for most of the rest of the world, Day 1 has come and gone or is winding down, so I thought I'd give an update as well. I'm showing over 600 free downloads right now--roughly 60 times what I had yesterday--so I would definitely consider this promo a success. I don't think I've had sell-through to other books (I can track most of my paid sales back to a new release reminder I included alongside the promo announcement in my newsletter today), but I'm thrilled with the freebie downloads. I'm also thrilled that this was all indie social media/word of mouth. Thanks especially to those who didn't have a horse in the race but shared anyway. You guys make me proud to be an indie.  I have limited internet out here in the boonies, and I've just been randomly be-bopping around on FB, which means if I haven't made it to your pages and posts yet, I'll try to catch you tomorrow. Happy indie writer dance!


----------



## JB Rowley

Day 1 downloads = 1, 184. 

Ranking: 
#1 International Mystery and Crime (And at least 4 others from our group are in the top ten!)
#110 in Free Kindle Store. (Crikey!)

Thanks again to Renee - and the rest of the group.

I'm a happy little Vegemite and I'm off to do some tweeting and retweeting while most of you are probably sleeping.


----------



## nigel p bird

That was a great opening day. Thanks to everyone involved. Here's hoping that Day 2 can feed off the momentum and our remaining energy reserves. Wish I had an ace up my sleeve, but I played my cards out yesterday. I'll keep up a drip here and there throughout Sunday. Good luck.


----------



## juliatheswede

I had a very good day, too, for my book. Love free promos (and so does readers too, I can only imagine). My book was already going strong in the UK, but downloads more than doubled there. The most significant amount was in the US store where it went from ranking 11,500 something to 297 now. Also had a few sales. So I'm very pleased. Off to tweet now. Hope we all have another great day and thank you Renee for putting all of this together.


----------



## 67499

Made it to #478 for all free books.  I better go lie down before the  hits me.  Thank you, Rockin' Renee!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

So far, I've had 1552 free downloads of The Truth About Alex since the promotion began.  The Kindle Store ranking dropped to 102 overnight, and the book is hitting number one in a few categories.  Sell through has been decent as well.
I keep sending out tweets, which seem to be getting some good response, and I just made the blog post today.  This has been a very good promotion, but it isn't over yet guys!  Let's continue to spread the word!  Who wouldn't want 30 free mystery books?


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for your hard work! Great to see some awesome results.
For myself:

#408 in the Kindle store, #17 in PI list. I was around 1200, and 21 before promo started.
573 downloads for me so far, I average between 100-150 a day otherwise, so this is a definite boost for me 

And we aren't even finished!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone for your hard work! Great to see some awesome results.
> For myself:
> 
> #408 in the Kindle store, #17 in PI list. I was around 1200, and 21 before promo started.
> 573 downloads for me so far, I average between 100-150 a day otherwise, so this is a definite boost for me
> 
> And we aren't even finished!


I did a bit of downloading myself earlier. All these books must be really hot 'cause my laptop overheated. However, I was able to see that at 1100 hours US Mountain time our book was #1 in Political and ranked at #392 Free. At 1200 hours Mountain it went to #2 Political and #407 Free.

The current global downloads is at 149 today. Yesterday (11th) was 451 global downloads and due to a fluke in timing we garnered 49 global downloads. Making the weekend total of 649 downloads from around the world.

I forgot to mention, that I got two sales on book 1 yesterday - 1 in the U.S. and 1 in the UK

Really could not have done this without the help of my brother and sister authors. Thank you so much.

Now for the current posts I've done to help promote y'all:

New Twitter with a Pinterest twist:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742056974666203136%5B%2Furl
Update: Came up with something for LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6147850201055981569 - If anyone else is on there, then maybe you could give it a boost.

Now I'll go and see what y'all have been up to while I was away. - Caught up for now.


----------



## HelenHanson

Busy week . . . just sent newsletter, blog posted, mostly retweeted. So far, I've seen about 300 extra downloads since yesterday.  Thanks to all


----------



## Decon

Don't get me wrong, I think this is fantastic and I appreciate being given the opportunity to participate, but I'm not sure if 2 days instead of  1 day is a good idea for a free promo to get sales off  of a tail when they revert to paid. Saying that, I'll stand to be corrected if Monday/Tues ends up with a decent tail of paid sales.

Most of the books seem to have had a first day  surge, with 600 downloads about the average. At those sort of figure, I usually get 10 sales off the tail the following day @ $2.99, but that has never been the case from the following day for a Sunday Promo. I'm at around 200 downloads right now on the second day and the free rank is falling as most seem to be falling,  so I'm not sure how this will relate to visibility when it stops and they revert to paid, especially on a Monday when people are back at work and maybe not thinking of buying books.

Just saying... I hope I'm wrong.

Okay, off to do some retweeting.


----------



## judykwalker

Glad to see so many people getting amazing downloads. As others have mentioned, I've seen a couple hundred more today. I did a last reminder on Facebook today and another tweet. I also just topped up my own devices. For what it's worth, those of you who are wide I downloaded a bunch of the books on Kobo instead (my preferred reading platform--I just wish they'd fix their freebie counter!).

FB: https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1722657984618044
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/742032028695179264


----------



## Anna Drake

Wow. Thank you. My rank was unreal. I'm not fond of extending it into a second day, either. Freebies never seem to do well on the second day. But that said, this was an amazing run. I even had people thanking me for the giveaway post on my facebook page. One said, "There are a lot of good books in there." Congrats fellow authors. I downloaded books too, often using my KU subscription just to give the KU writers a little boost. This was fun.


----------



## jdcore

I seem to be stuck at #11 in my category, which is absolutely amazing. I got another 14 sales so far today, so I'm thinking my strategy of mentioning my discount on my other titles in my free book's description is paying off.


----------



## nigel p bird

The two day issue is interesting. I think I'm right in saying that Patty's sci-fi/fantasy promos are two day affairs and I think that she's got such experience that I'd be inclined to follow her model. 
I have also seen fewer downloads in the US today (though things are warming up as I depart for bed), but there has been an increase in the UK, so I'm happy. The whole promo has felt positive to me and I like the feeling of being part of a team for a while. Thanks again.


----------



## CSWCLynn

nigel p bird said:


> The two day issue is interesting. I think I'm right in saying that Patti's sci-fi/fantasy promos are two day affairs and I think that she's got such experience that I'd be inclined to follow her model.
> I have also seen fewer downloads in the US today (though things are warming up as I depart for bed), but there has been an increase in the UK, so I'm happy. The whole promo has felt positive to me and I like the feeling of being part of a team for a while. Thanks again.


Those are some good points. I heard tell you 'took a stab' at some post on Goodreads and I just happened to get the links in case anyone else is able to make a comment or wants to see what's been said.

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/2122910-all-righty-then-promote-away?page=5

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18146956-free-mystery-and-thriller-titles


----------



## JB Rowley

I started downloading some of the books today and noticed that some of them are not free in Australia. Is there a reason why some authors limit their free promo?


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> I started downloading some of the books today and noticed that some of them are not free in Australia. Is there a reason why some authors limit their free promo?


I think if an author doesn't remember to check the box Worldwide rights when going through the publishing paces on Amazon might have something to do with that. I think it can be resolved by checking it when updating prices. I know I checked all the marketplaces after our book went live and verified they were free all around.

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## HelenHanson

Do you know the dates of the July promo, Renee?  I know it's early, but I'm trying to do some planning.  Thanks for all your effort on this one!


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Update:

Grand total of downloads (globally) since Friday until 1850 hours Mountain on 12 Jun 2016: 785

Current US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #416 Free in Kindle Store 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War


----------



## JB Rowley

Rickie Blair said:


> I'm sorry, J.B. I didn't even realize that was the case until today. Mine's a permafree, so I had to petition Amazon to make it so. On my KDP pages, it shows up as 99 cents in the U.S., for instance, even though it's not. So I have no idea how to fix that, since I can't adjust the price. What should I do? (I do have Worldwide Rights selected, but I'll do it again and see if that helps.)


I'm not sure how to fix it. Hopefully someone else will see this and help out.

Congratulations on how well your book is going (and to everyone else, of course). Big, big thanks to Renee.


----------



## valeriec80

Maybe it's a matter of not blowing everything the first day?

In the future, maybe you say, "All author's with last names beginning with A-L send your newsletter day one. Everyone else, send day two." ??

Unless you want a concentrated blast, in which case, then, yes, one day would be better.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Update:  I discovered that I have another monetary sale on book 1 from the US per the sales graph. So that brings it up to a total of 3 sales on book one since the event began.    Currently 797 downloads of book 2. 

Where's Snoopy... he and I can do the Happy Dance together.


----------



## JB Rowley

valeriec80 said:


> Maybe it's a matter of not blowing everything the first day?
> 
> In the future, maybe you say, "All author's with last names beginning with A-L send your newsletter day one. Everyone else, send day two." ??
> 
> Unless you want a concentrated blast, in which case, then, yes, one day would be better.


Good suggestion. On the other hand, people might not read their emails straight away and could miss the promo altogether if they get their email on Day 2 and don't read it that day.


----------



## 67499

It's been fun watching our numbers pop this weekend but a free promo means little if there's no real knock-on for sales in the weeks ahead.  I hope everyone will come back to this thread and post sale results linked to the promo - that's the real measure of the promo's success.


----------



## JB Rowley

Day 2 = 3,329 downloads

Total downloads for both days = 4,513.

For a new book with only 2 reviews I reckon that's fantastic. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jdcore

Here is a screencap I made of this morning's rankings for PI. I want to be clear that not all of the mystery novels in the promo are listed under that category, but every single title which was made it into the top 15.


----------



## matt5ki

Ah crumbs, I appear to have completely missed this!

I had a free promotion too. Serves myself right for not being around the last few days!


----------



## JB Rowley

jdcore said:


> Here is a screencap I made of this morning's rankings for PI. I want to be clear that not all of the mystery novels in the promo are listed under that category, but every single title which was made it into the top 15.


 Thanks for doing that. What a superb result.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Results from weekend event for Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles (book 2 in series)

*Grand totals of Free Units by day: *
Friday: 49
Saturday: 451
Sunday: 374
*Global Total:	874*

*Breakdown by Marketplace by Day (If 0 downloads then not recorded)*

*US*
Friday: 38
Saturday: 370
Sunday: 292
*Total US:	700*

*UK*
Friday: 8
Saturday:	69
Sunday:	53
*Total UK: 130*

*DE*
Friday: 1
Saturday: 1
Sunday: 2
*Total DE: 4*

*ES*
Saturday: 1
*Total ES:	1*

*IN*
Friday:	1
Sunday: 2
*Total IN: 3*

*CA*
Friday: 1
Saturday: 9
Sunday:	16
*Total CA: 26*

*AU*
Saturday:	1
Sunday: 9
*Total AU: 10*

*It wavered in the top 10 for Political and War subgenres late Saturday through Sunday in the US *

Because the hits keep on coming this is the current US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #384 Free in Kindle Store #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political

*Monetary sale of Storm Warning book 1 (which was 99 cents last month)*

*US*

Saturday: 1
Sunday: 1
*Total US: 2*

*UK*
Saturday: 1
*Total UK: 1*


----------



## reneepawlish

We had almost 49k clicks overall, most books had between 1,000 and 2,000 clicks.
Thanks everyone for a great promo!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We had almost 49k clicks overall, most books had between 1,000 and 2,000 clicks.
> Thanks everyone for a great promo!


Wow!!!


----------



## nigel p bird

That's terrific. 49K clicks is amazing and has to be seen as a success. It's even more impressive that this is only the second promotion. Well done.


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> We had almost 49k clicks overall, most books had between 1,000 and 2,000 clicks.
> Thanks everyone for a great promo!


That is impressive! Thanks again Renee for starting this promo idea.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Results went well beyond my expectations. As I mentioned before, the book I included in the promo was the second in the series, so I made the first book free for the same period to make it easy for people to get both. Numbers are shown below, based on the graph (too lazy to look per region...), where "ECL" is the book in the promo and "L1R" is the first in the series that was only "promoted" indirectly via people looking at ECL. Keep in mind that both books have basically been flat-lined for weeks, the only exception being a couple sales of L1R in the first promo.

Saturday
ECL - 366 free copies
L1R - 78 free copies

Sunday
ECL - 247 free cpies
L1R - 41 free copies

Monday (so far)
ECL - 3 free copies (not free today, but free d/l days don't start/end precisely at midnight), *3 sales*
L1R - 0

The sales today worry me a bit since it is book 2 and I'll admit I didn't do the best job of making it easy for readers to pick up the story there (as mentioned in an older review). Not sure if that will result in returns, negative reviews, or (hopefully) sales of book 1! (My intent in participating in this promo was not specifically to generate a sales tail, but to get more visibility for the series as a whole.)

It's great to see that others got solid results too. I'm probably done participating in these promos for now, until I get the third book done and published, but I will continue helping to promote them.

_Edited to update sales count_


----------



## Decon

Today, Monday: Graph showing 3 paid sales, but only two showing as completed so far. I guess others with more downloads will do better. Free promos that gain visibility usually garner borrows but it's a little early to asses that yet.

Still think that while two days is great for a 99c sale over the weekend, free would be better for one day only, say on a Thrursday. By the time the book gets converted to a decent paid rank, there would be a better chance of a tail for sales over the weekend.

Interesting to see what the next few days brings. Maybe it is too early to tell just yet.

For the number of total downloads, I reckon it's a storming success as far as the free promo goes. Should be a few reviews come in out of that lot. Wow 49,000 clicks. That's a credit to everyone who helped to push the promo.


----------



## judykwalker

Okay, so adding to the numbers debriefing: I had about 700 downloads the first day; 420 the second; and another 100+ so far today (Monday). The numbers analysis is probably a little different for me because I'm wide and the book Renee featured is now permafree, i.e. no post-promo sales bump for it. First in series, it's over 100K words, so it takes a while to get through. The 2nd in series is a novella people can get for free by signing up for my email list. I haven't seen sales, but I've had a handful of signups over the past few days which may or may not be as a result of the promo. I also figure people who downloaded books probably downloaded a pile, so it may take them a while to work their way through. Finally, I think I get more sales during the week (when the boss isn't looking?) than on the weekend, but haven't crunched the numbers. As Decon said, it'll be interesting to see what happens over the coming days and weeks. In any case, I'm just thrilled to have gotten my book in the hands of that many (potential) readers. I recently read (and enjoyed) a book I'd downloaded over a year ago, so you never know...



CSWCLynn said:


> Update: I discovered that I have another monetary sale on book 1 from the US per the sales graph. So that brings it up to a total of 3 sales on book one since the event began.  Currently 797 downloads of book 2.
> 
> Where's Snoopy... he and I can do the Happy Dance together.


CSWCLynn, frustrated at the lack of Snoopy Dance emojis, I added the Happy Fritz Dance to my FB Page last week. Granted, it's more of an all-over body wiggle, but I find that it's a good substitute.  https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/videos/vb.1527857440764767/1722063701344139/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1465596294249173


----------



## CSWCLynn

judykwalker said:


> Okay, so adding to the numbers debriefing: I had about 700 downloads the first day; 420 the second; and another 100+ so far today (Monday). The numbers analysis is probably a little different for me because I'm wide and the book Renee featured is now permafree, i.e. no post-promo sales bump for it. First in series, it's over 100K words, so it takes a while to get through. The 2nd in series is a novella people can get for free by signing up for my email list. I haven't seen sales, but I've had a handful of signups over the past few days which may or may not be as a result of the promo. I also figure people who downloaded books probably downloaded a pile, so it may take them a while to work their way through. Finally, I think I get more sales during the week (when the boss isn't looking?) than on the weekend, but haven't crunched the numbers. As Decon said, it'll be interesting to see what happens over the coming days and weeks. In any case, I'm just thrilled to have gotten my book in the hands of that many (potential) readers. I recently read (and enjoyed) a book I'd downloaded over a year ago, so you never know...
> 
> CSWCLynn, frustrated at the lack of Snoopy Dance emojis, I added the Happy Fritz Dance to my FB Page last week. Granted, it's more of an all-over body wiggle, but I find that it's a good substitute.  https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/videos/vb.1527857440764767/1722063701344139/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1465596294249173


It's okay Judy. I was dancing in my head... I sometimes dance for real but people tend to look at me funny... tehe. Thanks for the link to your FB page. Fritz is adorable. 
---------------------------

I wanted to see how things went if I stayed free for the couple days longer. There were 93 total downloads yesterday... not sure how many were from residual promos or the fact that an author interview was posted by Spectrum Books UK yesterday.

http://www.spectrumbooks.co.uk/#!Spectrum-Books-talks-to-Lynn-Hallbrooks/cu6k/575a9d9b0cf245cf71a5a499

I have 49 so far today and just posted a tweet with current genre stats:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742756010478211072
On top of this we've gotten KENP reads for books 1 and 2 yesterday and today.

Again thanks to all of you for your efforts but in particular to Renee for putting this together.


----------



## J.D.W.

Checking in with results: Over 1000 downloads on A Ghost For Christmas on Amazon alone, including Monday. Also a slight rise in sales for the rest of the series--but I'm sure anyone who took advantage of our promo has a huge stack of books to get through before they start clicking on those--they'll be busy for awhile! 
Thanks Renee! These promos are terrific and I appreciate all the work you do to put them on. Looking forward to box sets next!


----------



## judykwalker

I happen to think he's adorable, too, but I am slightly biased. 

This may seem a little off topic, but I'm posting here because I don't think the timing is a coincidence and the rest of you might get an email, too. I just got a quality control message from KDP about the permafree book that was featured in the promo. It says:



Code:


"A page break seems to be missing for back matter and main content  in your book. For eg: Before Thank you for reading You can see this issue at location :4315 . Please fix this issue as soon as possible."

(Never mind that their message is missing periods and has extra spaces.) So just be advised that if your back matter starts right after the end of your story (no page break), apparently that is a no-no. They're not pulling it, but they do want me to upload a new version.


----------



## CSWCLynn

judykwalker said:


> I happen to think he's adorable, too, but I am slightly biased.
> 
> This may seem a little off topic, but I'm posting here because I don't think the timing is a coincidence and the rest of you might get an email, too. I just got a quality control message from KDP about the permafree book that was featured in the promo. It says:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "A page break seems to be missing for back matter and main content  in your book. For eg: Before Thank you for reading You can see this issue at location :4315 . Please fix this issue as soon as possible."
> 
> (Never mind that their message is missing periods and has extra spaces.) So just be advised that if your back matter starts right after the end of your story (no page break), apparently that is a no-no. They're not pulling it, but they do want me to upload a new version.


LOL!

As for your email, I've seen mentioning of this elsewhere but for some reason I can't find the thread... probably me not using the correct keyword search. Anyway, it could be something that was brought to Amazon's attention by a reader or in the process of cleaning up from the so-called scammers. Most likely the message itself is 'pre-programmed' or as some call them a 'bot' when things like this get discovered by a human or spot checking programs.

Hope this helps. Have a great one!


----------



## judykwalker

CSWCLynn, I had the same feeling about the previous thread, and the same inability to tickle the keyword search.  So I started a new thread on the back matter quality control in case anyone else has issues. Aloha!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,237594.msg3309175.html#msg3309175


----------



## Chinese Writer

I had 1,100 downloads total with my highest rank at 220. For a permafree, this is a good run. Thanks, Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

BVLawson said:


> Renee, I filled out the form for the June freebie promo and thought the information went through normally. However, I didn't see my book on this particular promotion when the final book promo page with all the book covers was announced. Do you have any other plans for a future free mystery/thriller promo? Thanks, and hope this one is a smashing success!


I don't see your name on the list. Once it's live, you could ping me if you think you've met the criteria and it's not on there. Sorry about that. There will be more free promos in the future, too.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I realized a little bit ago that we have KENP reads for the CA marketplace since the 14th June (post Promo event). I was wondering if anyone else is having KENP outside their normal marketplace since the Promo. 

Of course that isn't the only KENP count for us but it was unexpected. 

Hope y'all are having a great one!

Lynn


----------



## nigel p bird

I've had a small amount of Canadian interest and it's much appreciated.


----------



## CSWCLynn

nigel p bird said:


> I've had a small amount of Canadian interest and it's much appreciated.


Wonderful!

I agree it is much appreciated.


----------



## juliatheswede

Thanks again for a great promo run, Renee. You're having a 99 cent box set promo in July, right? What dates would that be? Also, what's the Facebook group? I'd like to join. I like this group of people a lot


----------



## reneepawlish

juliatheswede said:


> Thanks again for a great promo run, Renee. You're having a 99 cent box set promo in July, right? What dates would that be? Also, what's the Facebook group? I'd like to join. I like this group of people a lot


I will figure out July's dates and send out an email this weekend. PM me with your email and I'll invite you to the group


----------



## reneepawlish

The July promo is now open for 99 cent box sets.

Dates: July 16-17

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The July promo is now open for 99 cent box sets.
> 
> Dates: July 16-17
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks


No box sets here, but count me in for helping out with the promotional efforts.


----------



## matt5ki

Registered


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> No box sets here, but count me in for helping out with the promotional efforts.


Thank you, it's much appreciated!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thank you, it's much appreciated!


You're welcome.

Hope y'all sell a whole bunch of box-sets.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee - I signed up a box set.  Looking forward to the promo.


----------



## jdcore

Bumping for the regular reasons.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this - still time to submit a box set for the July promo.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## passerby

I don't have any box sets yet (now working on book three in my series) but you can count me in to help with the promotional efforts. 

Any ideas yet on what the August promo will involve?


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. said:


> I don't have any box sets yet (now working on book three in my series) but you can count me in to help with the promotional efforts.
> 
> Any ideas yet on what the August promo will involve?


Thanks for the help.

August will be free books again, not sure on the dates


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hi!  Pretty bummed that I don't have a box set for my series, so I can't participate this time around.  These promotions have been so helpful, and have introduced me to a lot of great books!  I'll still poke my head in here and promote/Spread the word about the July Box Set link, and I wish all of you the best of luck!  
Also, thank you Renee!  I hope to participate in the next one!


----------



## JRTomlin

Wish I had a box set to take part, but good luck to everyone who's in it. I'll keep an eye out and give it a shout when the promo is live.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for the support. It's been a crazy week with relatives in town and getting a book ready for release on Tuesday, but I will be putting together the page this weekend. Last call for anyone who wants to submit a box set


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is ready - if I've missed anyone, let me know.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee - The page looks great!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

A few links to get started...

FB: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/525213837684308
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/754225323244261376
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartWhitmore/posts/Dhv1KyVEVsk

Good luck to those who have sets in the promo!


----------



## SherriB

More links for sharing and re-tweeting - thanks, and best of luck to everyone taking part. 

*Facebook * https://www.facebook.com/sherribryanauthor/posts/1769590386658371

*Twitter* https://twitter.com/sbryanauthor/status/754628133052035074


----------



## jdcore

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/jdcore/posts/10208767423197409

Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/754284575149334528

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/06/july-sale-twice-told-lupa-schwartz-box.html


----------



## juliatheswede

I hope you all do well today.

Don't have a box set in the promo, but am tweeting. sharing and liking.

Here's my Facebook page to like: https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

A tweet to share: https://twitter.com/juliaderekNY/status/754326728479219712

Will send out a notice to my mailing list now.


----------



## reneepawlish

Here's my posts:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1212300155469884

https://twitter.com/ReneePawlish/status/754357236483239936

Emails going out to 13k throughout the day 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Pamela

Posted - I hope these links work!
Twitter https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/754431105382555648
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1068224859899383&set=a.190120414376503.69179.100001356367595&type=3&theater
Blog http://pmrichter.weebly.com/blog

Thanks Renee - great response - lots of downloads. This was such a great idea.


----------



## judykwalker

Sent out to my email list this morning (a paltry 400, but baby steps  ). Here is my Twitter link:

https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/754355247506714624

I did a FB post from my Buffer, but somehow the link isn't properly associated with the photo (it's just floating in the post) so I'll just share everyone else's today. (I don't think I've had that problem before, so I'm blaming the heat.) I'll do another FB Post tomorrow--PROPERLY--and post that here as well.

Thanks, everyone, for boosting regardless of participation, and thanks again to Renee for keeping us moving forward!


----------



## JB Rowley

I'm not in this one but all the very best to those who are.

Twitter link:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437244316823552%5B%2Furl


----------



## juliatheswede

Hope you guys are selling box sets My mailing list is opening and clicking on the link. Haven't received any unsubscribes, so they seem to like these types of promo emails. Just wanted to point out that it's not possible to like Barnes Rowley's and Pamela's FB posts, since you have to be friends. Isn't there a way to bypass that?


----------



## JB Rowley

juliatheswede said:


> Just wanted to point out that it's not possible to like Barnes Rowley's and Pamela's FB posts, since you have to be friends. Isn't there a way to bypass that?


I probably did something wrong. I'm not good at this stuff. JB


----------



## passerby

Retweeted the post several times today and shared on Facebook. Will do the same tomorrow. Good luck to everyone taking part in this promo!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hope everyone is doing well. I've been having technical issues with the internet. So while I caught it actually working I've been re-tweeting and sharing in other ways.

I also was able to get a blog post up:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/teammysterythriller-strikes-again

I did a quick G+ note:

https://plus.google.com/+LynnHallbrooks/posts/2P42DMbck4W

I put images on Pinterest and tweeted about it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754573873794916352
Hope all of this helps out. Not sure when I'll have Internet service again. Wishing all "Bestsellers"


----------



## jdcore

Just before the promo started, my box set was number 5964 in Mystery/PI. It is now #180 and climbing.


----------



## m.a. petterson

Renee's promo is packing a punch! Thanks to everyone who's spread the word. Digital drinks all around!

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp


----------



## MikeRyan

I agree. Here's where I'm at:


#8,944 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#181 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller
#270 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller & Suspense
#1025 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers


----------



## judykwalker

My Box Set does okay on Kobo but NEVER sells on Amazon. Right now I'm looking at:

#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
#86 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators

I'll take it.  Here's my FB post for today: https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1734743923409450

Thanks everyone for your generous sharing--I love indies.


----------



## HN Wake

Yup, this one definitely packed a punch.  Very happy with these stats!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,254 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#119 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political
#175 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage
#229 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Spies & Politics > Political


----------



## bundtbaby

Doing great so far - thanks again, Renee!
Just sent it to my mailing list and will tweet it again.


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry, it's been a crazy day for me.  My rank right now (5:45 PM MST)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,176 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > International Mystery & Crime
    #54 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Series

Not bad, considering this box set was on BB last month. It was about 30k before this weekend. Thanks everyone, I've seen lots of downloads. I'll get some stats tomorrow.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for a great promo!

We had over 1400 clicks to the various box sets, and authors are reporting a nice boost in sales and rank. Not bad considering we didn't have very many participating.

August will be free books (not one you've featured before).  Tentatively looking at August 13-14.


----------



## reneepawlish

August is now open. Free books on 20-21. Please do not submit a book previously featured.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks everyone!


----------



## judykwalker

I'm wide and only have one freebie right now (featured a couple of months ago) so I'll be sharing from the sidelines on this one, but I highly recommend participating if you can. I don't have the numbers handy, but in addition to the thousand or so free downloads, I doubled my usual newsletter sign-up and saw sell-through to the rest of the series within a couple of weeks. Kudos to Renee because her free promo outperformed a lot of paid ads I've tried.


----------



## reneepawlish

judykwalker said:


> I'm wide and only have one freebie right now (featured a couple of months ago) so I'll be sharing from the sidelines on this one, but I highly recommend participating if you can. I don't have the numbers handy, but in addition to the thousand or so free downloads, I doubled my usual newsletter sign-up and saw sell-through to the rest of the series within a couple of weeks. Kudos to Renee because her free promo outperformed a lot of paid ads I've tried.


Thanks for your willingness to help promote without a horse in the race 
And thanks for sharing your results, glad to hear it.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hi Renee!  I'm all signed up for August!  At least, I think I am.  Filled out the form!


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hi Renee! I'm all signed up for August! At least, I think I am. Filled out the form!


I see your name there 

Tell your friends, let's make this one the biggest yet haha


----------



## SunshineOnMe

so awesome! Thank you!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> August is now open. Free books on 20-21. Please do not submit a book previously featured.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Only have 2 novels and both have been featured via your site. I'm not sure the novella fits the theme or criteria, so I'll sit out for awhile but if I have Internet, I'd be happy to help spread the word.


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> August is now open. Free books on 20-21. Please do not submit a book previously featured.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Thank you! I've submitted to this one but I'm guessing it's too early to check the page to verify that the book is there.


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> Thank you! I've submitted to this one but I'm guessing it's too early to check the page to verify that the book is there.


Yes, haven't started the page yet  Thanks for submitting.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this. Free books in August, we have 15 authors so far 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> Bumping this. Free books in August, we have 15 authors so far
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


The June one was absolutely fantastic. Looking forward to similar great results this time.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> The June one was absolutely fantastic. Looking forward to similar great results this time.


I agree it was absolutely fantastic. We my partner and I had sales on books as well as KENP reads here in the U.S. and other markets. That was in addition to over 1000 downloads in most of the Amazon Marketplaces. Not to mention some reviews. My wish is that all who participate in August have even better results than they had in June.

Of course, if you don't participate in Renee's Mystery Thriller Promo, you won't know what results you'll get from being a part of #TeamMysteryThriller. So be sure to sign up for August ASAP: http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/ 

It was also a win for me as a reader because I'm getting a chance to read authors, I might not have had a chance to read before. I'm still working through books I got in May. All in all, I think I'm coming out a winner just by being a member of this wonderful group, and I hope to see even more authors participate so I can expand my mystery/thriller/suspense collection.


----------



## Decon

I've put my new release forward for August, Lethal Trade. June was a fantastic promotion for free.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Decon said:


> I've put my new release forward for August, Lethal Trade. June was a fantastic promotion for free.


Awesome! I look forward to adding it to my collection and helping to promote it.


----------



## passerby

Renee, I was hoping to submit my first book for this month's promo, but the timing is wrong (I used up all my free days for this KDP Select term. It ends on the 18th, which means they won't even let me into the calendar to book my next free promo until the 19th - which happens to be the first day of your promo.)

If you're having a 99 cent promo for September, I'd like to enter my second book then, if possible.

Edited to add: Just double-checked and your August promo actually begins on the 20th. Sorry - my mistake. Still cutting it close for me to participate, though, since I've known it to take Amazon over 24 hours to get a free promo up and running. Probably better to wait until September No matter what though, I'll do everything I can to support those who are taking part in your August promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. said:


> Renee, I was hoping to submit my first book for this month's promo, but the timing is wrong (I used up all my free days for this KDP Select term. It ends on the 18th, which means they won't even let me into the calendar to book my next free promo until the 19th - which happens to be the first day of your promo.)
> 
> If you're having a 99 cent promo for September, I'd like to enter my second book then, if possible.
> 
> Edited to add: Just double-checked and your August promo actually begins on the 20th. Sorry - my mistake. Still cutting it close for me to participate, though, since I've known it to take Amazon over 24 hours to get a free promo up and running. Probably better to wait until September No matter what though, I'll do everything I can to support those who are taking part in your August promo.


Hi
September will be 99 cent books, I need to figure out the dates, so stay tuned. And thanks for your help!

And thanks everyone for the testimonials - it's everyone's hard work that makes this work


----------



## jdcore

Hi everyone,

I won't be participating in this month's program, however I do plan to offer as much assistance as I can. In that vein I'd like to offer some space on my blog to two of you. I will spotlight the first two who respond that they are interested on each of the two days of the promo. The spotlight will include an author bio, a blurb, a sample, an author photo, a cover photo, and a list of links including a link to the promo page and any links the author supplies (such as a mailing list, a blog, a landing page, facebook, twitter, etc.) 

Lest you think I'm being too altruistic, fear not. I assume the blog will get some free reshare attention, so it's win-win.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won't be participating in this month's program, however I do plan to offer as much assistance as I can. In that vein I'd like to offer some space on my blog to two of you. I will spotlight the first two who respond that they are interested on each of the two days of the promo. The spotlight will include an author bio, a blurb, a sample, an author photo, a cover photo, and a list of links including a link to the promo page and any links the author supplies (such as a mailing list, a blog, a landing page, facebook, twitter, etc.)
> 
> Lest you think I'm being too altruistic, fear not. I assume the blog will get some free reshare attention, so it's win-win.


That's a very nice offer, thank you. I'll take you up on this if no one else does, but I'll give others first opportunity


----------



## Decon

Any ideas how many are in this month?


----------



## M.W. Griffith

jdcore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won't be participating in this month's program, however I do plan to offer as much assistance as I can. In that vein I'd like to offer some space on my blog to two of you. I will spotlight the first two who respond that they are interested on each of the two days of the promo. The spotlight will include an author bio, a blurb, a sample, an author photo, a cover photo, and a list of links including a link to the promo page and any links the author supplies (such as a mailing list, a blog, a landing page, facebook, twitter, etc.)
> 
> Lest you think I'm being too altruistic, fear not. I assume the blog will get some free reshare attention, so it's win-win.


I'd like to take you up on this offer. Thank you.


----------



## jdcore

Okay, MW, I have you scheduled for the 20th. I'll PM you the particulars.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won't be participating in this month's program, however I do plan to offer as much assistance as I can. In that vein I'd like to offer some space on my blog to two of you. I will spotlight the first two who respond that they are interested on each of the two days of the promo. The spotlight will include an author bio, a blurb, a sample, an author photo, a cover photo, and a list of links including a link to the promo page and any links the author supplies (such as a mailing list, a blog, a landing page, facebook, twitter, etc.)
> 
> Lest you think I'm being too altruistic, fear not. I assume the blog will get some free reshare attention, so it's win-win.


That is an awesome offer. If all goes well with Internet, I'll help spread the word about your blog posts alongside the other promo posts, pins, and tweets.


----------



## juliatheswede

Hi guys,
I'm planning on being part of this promo. I just haven't decided which one of my book to submit to Renee. But I will submit one in the coming week. So one more here that will be part of the promo (assuming Renee approves my book


----------



## Decon

juliatheswede said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm planning on being part of this promo. I just haven't decided which one of my book to submit to Renee. But I will submit one in the coming week. So one more here that will be part of the promo (assuming Renee approves my book


Great. The more the merrier.


----------



## reneepawlish

16 people at this point. I will be working on initial page in the next few days  Thanks everyone!


----------



## hardnutt

I've put my permanently free book (Dead Before Morning #1 Rafferty & Llewellyn) in the August promo.

Renee, I don't_ think_ I've entered this book in one of your promos, but if I have - sorry. Really must remember to list when I do a promo instead of relying on my memory; it would make life so much easier.


----------



## jdcore

hardnutt said:


> I've put my permanently free book (Dead Before Morning #1 Rafferty & Llewellyn) in the August promo.
> 
> Renee, I don't_ think_ I've entered this book in one of your promos, but if I have - sorry. Really must remember to list when I do a promo instead of relying on my memory; it would make life so much easier.


You can always check the archive: http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

FWIW I don't see it there.


----------



## CSWCLynn

hardnutt said:


> I've put my permanently free book (Dead Before Morning #1 Rafferty & Llewellyn) in the August promo.
> 
> Renee, I don't_ think_ I've entered this book in one of your promos, but if I have - sorry. Really must remember to list when I do a promo instead of relying on my memory; it would make life so much easier.


What 'jdcore' said plus I started pinning the books by month as promo and as a way to reference back to what book was done when.

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/

BTW: I have had a few people come along and snag pins of y'all's stuff so there is that factor as well.


----------



## jdcore

Renee, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> Renee, I'm sending you a PM.





CSWCLynn said:


> What 'jdcore' said plus I started pinning the books by month as promo and as a way to reference back to what book was done when.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/
> 
> BTW: I have had a few people come along and snag pins of y'all's stuff so there is that factor as well.


Thanks JD Core for pointing that out. I'll look for your PM


----------



## hardnutt

jdcore said:


> You can always check the archive: http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> FWIW I don't see it there.


Thanks, JD.


----------



## hardnutt

CSWCLynn said:


> What 'jdcore' said plus I started pinning the books by month as promo and as a way to reference back to what book was done when.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/


Thanks CSWC. What a great idea!


----------



## CSWCLynn

hardnutt said:


> Thanks CSWC. What a great idea!


You're welcome. Hope it helps you out now and in the future.


----------



## Victoria LK

late to the party, again.  
I would love to be included in the next one, please!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Renee

I've got a free ebook running on InstaFreebie before I put it on Amazon.

If I use the link to it on InstaFreebie for the August promo since I don't have an Amazon link
will that work for you?

http://www.instafreebie.com/free/j9027


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this, last call for August free books 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

We have 20 authors participating so far.


----------



## juliatheswede

Hi Renee,

I submitted my cozy mystery yesterday. Just want to be sure you got it and that I'm included in the promo


----------



## Almost Me

Hi. I'd like to participate, but I've never done anything like this. I'm in KDP select. Can I just set my free days to the two days of the promo? I want to make sure the book will be free at the right time (time zones, etc.). Is there a trick to it?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Almost Me said:


> Hi. I'd like to participate, but I've never done anything like this. I'm in KDP select. Can I just set my free days to the two days of the promo? I want to make sure the book will be free at the right time (time zones, etc.). Is there a trick to it?


That's what I've done in the past, just using free download days timed to match the promotion. It won't be exact because it relies on Amazon's server synchronization and all that, but it should be right within 15-20 minutes from what I've seen (and often less than that).


----------



## Almost Me

Thanks, Crenel! That's what I'll do (if I get accepted into the promo, *fingers crossed*). Renee, I'll understand if I don't make the cut. I know I'm the prawniest of prawns around here...


----------



## hardnutt

Renee,

Am I in the August promo?


----------



## 67499

Renee - Just zipped you a freebie submission and hope it's not too late!


----------



## phil1861

Just submitted my new release, Death's Confessor. This is both historical fiction and mystery.


----------



## reneepawlish

I will be working on the page tonight/tomorrow - it's been a very busy time right now 

I will post here when the page is finished, thanks everyone!


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is up - please check it. I did not include a few because one had been featured before, one was a kids box set, and one was short fiction.

Let me know if I've missed anything. Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## JB Rowley

Looking good, Renee. Thanks for all your hard work. Can't wait for curtain call.


----------



## karenchester

Thanks Renee for setting this up! Looking forward to lots of downloads on the weekend.

Will we be getting a banner to use on FB, newsletters, or do we make our own?


----------



## hardnutt

Thanks, Renee. Great to see I'm on!


----------



## juliatheswede

Looks awesome! I know I will be downloading some of those books myself Great covers!


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Thank you Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

karenchester said:


> Thanks Renee for setting this up! Looking forward to lots of downloads on the weekend.
> 
> Will we be getting a banner to use on FB, newsletters, or do we make our own?


I am looking at making something, but feel free to create one and share 



BVLawson said:


> Greetings, Renee! I've tried to submit a freebie book through the form twice now (for the past two promotions), and apparently it doesn't go through. I hope it's okay to post the details here, just in case it's not too late.
> 
> The book is PLAYED TO DEATH (mystery category), and here are the book's Amazon and website links:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LPUX7OA
> http://www.bvlawson.com/played-to-death-c27y
> 
> Thanks again for organizing this, and I hope the promo is a huge success!
> BV


I missed yours, sorry. I will get it added to the page.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The page is up - please check it. I did not include a few because one had been featured before, one was a kids box set, and one was short fiction.
> 
> Let me know if I've missed anything. Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Looks great. I have a couple tweets prepared to go out via HootSuite. One on the 20th and the other on the 21st. Just in case I have Internet issues again, they should still go. Anyone who sees them is welcome to re-tweet.

I'll do see if I plan to do a Pinterest Page and blog post later on.

"Bestsellers" to everyone participating.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> The page is up - please check it. I did not include a few because one had been featured before, one was a kids box set, and one was short fiction.
> 
> Let me know if I've missed anything. Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Uh oh, my book isn't listed on there. What happened? I double checked the previous promotions, and I have not featured the book before. It's also not short fiction or for kids. The book is called The Cold, Bending Light.


----------



## EmOBrien

Hi All! 

I've created a blog post on my website that I'll be sharing for the promotion. I'm posting it here because I also created and included a super simple image in the post that you're all free to use. 
http://www.emeraldobrien.com/blog/2016/8/17/more-than-20-free-mysteries-and-thrillers
Just right click and save the image. I'll be using it for my social media posts as well.

Thanks for including me, Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Uh oh, my book isn't listed on there. What happened? I double checked the previous promotions, and I have not featured the book before. It's also not short fiction or for kids. The book is called The Cold, Bending Light.


Sorry about that, I've got your book added


----------



## reneepawlish

EmOBrien said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've created a blog post on my website that I'll be sharing for the promotion. I'm posting it here because I also created and included a super simple image in the post that you're all free to use.
> http://www.emeraldobrien.com/blog/2016/8/17/more-than-20-free-mysteries-and-thrillers
> Just right click and save the image. I'll be using it for my social media posts as well.
> 
> Thanks for including me, Renee!


Thank you! I will include the link in my email so everyone gets it.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry about that, I've got your book added


You're my hero, Renee!


----------



## jec

What's your hashtag? I'll be happy to retweet for you this weekend.


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> You're my hero, Renee!


*blushing*


----------



## reneepawlish

jec said:


> What's your hashtag? I'll be happy to retweet for you this weekend.


#teammysterythriller is our "official" one, but you could also use #mysterythriller or others

Thank you!


----------



## jec

reneepawlish said:


> #teammysterythriller is our "official" one, but you could also use #mysterythriller or others
> 
> Thank you!


I'll look for it and retweet. Good luck.


----------



## CSWCLynn

EmOBrien said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've created a blog post on my website that I'll be sharing for the promotion. I'm posting it here because I also created and included a super simple image in the post that you're all free to use.
> http://www.emeraldobrien.com/blog/2016/8/17/more-than-20-free-mysteries-and-thrillers
> Just right click and save the image. I'll be using it for my social media posts as well.
> 
> Thanks for including me, Renee!


I've scheduled out a tweet out for your blog post one for each day of the sale. Thanks for getting the image together.


----------



## JTriptych

I'll help promote this one and be in the next promo. I write thrillers too, not just sci-fi.


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm not in this promo but I'll be sure to tweet about it.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm not in this time but I'll be sharing/tweeting.  I had my 1st in series in the first promo--how long til I can run that one again?


----------



## Decon

The page looks good. Looking forward to promoting it this weekend.


----------



## reneepawlish

Donna White Glaser said:


> I'm not in this time but I'll be sharing/tweeting. I had my 1st in series in the first promo--how long til I can run that one again?


Probably six months. I don't want it to be a repeat of the same books over and over.

Thanks everyone for helping make this great!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Howdy Everyone!

I've stayed up way past my bed time. I've been a 'busy beaver' with posting a blog post:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766904213578326016%5B%2Furl
I have gone through and I believe all but one is listed Free but if I missed another one that is free than please let me know. I'll be out and about with my friend but I plan to check in at some point and catch up on re-tweets... provided the Internet holds up.

I have some scheduled tweet outs - #TeamMysteryThriller should be on them so if you find them, please feel free to Re-tweet.

'Bestsellers' (aka Best of Luck) to all.


----------



## phil1861

Facebook promoted post set up, newsletter to go out later. Here's to a great weekend all!


----------



## jdcore

Blog post: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/08/author-spotlight-m-w-griffith-author-of.html

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/675543482593513:0

Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/767015795922657280


----------



## reneepawlish

Here's my Facebook post. I'll be tweeting and retweeting throughout the day.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1239252966107936:0

And I have emails going to my list throughout the day.

I checked the page, had to remove one ebook that wasn't discounted (grr, that irritates me).

Thanks everyone and I hope it's a GREAT promo for everyone!


----------



## EmOBrien

I'm doing my best to like/share/retweet everyone's posts this weekend and I'll be posting more of my own on Sunday. Thanks to all who share mine.

Here are mine for Saturday:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien/ (it's the top post)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/EmeraldOBrien_/status/767032098360332288
Blog: http://www.emeraldobrien.com/blog/2016/8/17/more-than-20-free-mysteries-and-thrillers

Best of luck to all this weekend. I've seen a number of downloads already and I'm hoping you all have, too!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

So far, I've posted to a few places and will continue to RT as often as I can. I'll likely post to Facebook tomorrow, spreading out the news over the weekend, and am planning on shooting out a Newsletter to promote. Don't forget your Newsletters, folks! 

Twitter: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/767045739201568768
Website: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2016/08/20/you-cant-beat-free/


----------



## juliatheswede

Here's my Facebook post:
https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/

I had a problem uploading the image we have for the promo, so I just shared someone's post.

I'm tweeting and retweeting throughout the day. I'm in Europe, so on a different time schedule. Will be sending out message to mailing list subscribers soon.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

I've posted to Facebook once and just sent out my newsletter. Heading over to Twitter to do my thing there. I'll blast it out twice today and twice tomorrow on social media. Three times on Twitter. 

It's going good for me so far, almost 500 downloads.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I'm not in this one but have done some liking and retweeting. Good luck, all!


----------



## JB Rowley

Here's my twitter link:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766920526535151620


----------



## hardnutt

Here's my blog post link: https://wordpress.com/post/geraldineevansbooks.wordpress.com/2415.

I've sent various links to Twitter, FB, Linkedin and Google+. My FB has gone to my Timeline, Page and Mystery People one of my group links.

I've just remembered, I haven't done a newsletter - will do that tomorrow.

So far I've had about 200 d/ls. I've moved from 4K to 674.

File Size: 901 KB
Print Length: 224 pages
Publication Date: January 11, 2014
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services LLC
Language: English
ASIN: B004EYUHN8
Text-to-Speech: Enabled 
X-Ray:
Enabled 
Word Wise: Enabled
Lending: Not Enabled
Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #674 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Traditional Detectives
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Series


----------



## karenchester

Sent out to my mailing list and posted on Facebook.

I also had an ad with ENT yesterday, which boosted downloads. So far I have almost 5K downloads and increased sales across my series.


----------



## Victoria LK

I've reposted to FB and twitter. And even treated myself to some new reading material. Hope to be included in the next month!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

Killer promo, really. I'm up over 1200 downloads and follow through sales are really good. 

Another Tweet going out in a few minutes. 

Awesome, thanks Renee


----------



## judykwalker

Not in this promo because I ran my only freebie a couple of months ago, but I just sent it out to my newsletter. Also tweeted this morning and posted to Facebook. Good luck, everyone!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1746794148871094
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/767087310240419840


----------



## JB Rowley

Just re-tweeted yours, Judy. Think I'll do some more tweeting myself shortly.


----------



## jdcore

Today's blog post is a spotlight of Renee Pawlish: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/08/author-spotlight-renee-pawlish-author.html


----------



## juliatheswede

I just sent out to my mailing list. I chose to do it this morning, as I thought I would get a few more sign-ups due to my Freebooksy promo that I had of my free book yesterday morning. I did get four new sign-ups. Because I had the Freebooksy promo, I don't know how many downloads came from our shared promo, and how many came from Freebooksy. I have gotten almost 5,000 downloads total, though, so I am very happy either way. Hope you guys are doing well. Am retweeting as you probably can see (if you posted a tweet link).


----------



## Decon

Twitter: https://twitter.com/DeclanConner

Face book: https://www.facebook.com/declan.conner.5?fref=nf&pnref=story

Sending out to mailing list now.


----------



## juliatheswede

Decon said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/DeclanConner
> 
> Face book: https://www.facebook.com/declan.conner.5
> 
> Sending out to mailing list now.


It looks like your Facebook link takes us to the wrong page..


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Decon

juliatheswede said:


> It looks like your Facebook link takes us to the wrong page..


 changed the link: https://www.facebook.com/declan.conner.5?fref=nf&pnref=story


----------



## EmOBrien

This is my last post and tweet for the promo to share if you like. Thanks again to all who've been sharing mine and I'll be retweeting yours until tonight. Hopefully we can catch some Sunday readers 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien/ (my pinned post at the top)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/EmeraldOBrien_/status/767405532219146240


----------



## reneepawlish

Over 12k in downloads so far. I don't have a book featured, so can't show any for myself 

Hopefully we'll see a lot more today. Thanks everyone!


----------



## reneepawlish

Decon said:


> changed the link: https://www.facebook.com/declan.conner.5?fref=nf&pnref=story


This just goes to your page, and there's not any post about this giveaway. Did you do a post  or am I missing something?


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings

I did a bunch of retweeting from my phone today, was out of the house most of the day. I don't know how many of them went through. I hope all of them, but service was iffy here and there. 

This promo was really good. It put 2 of the paid books into the top 100 of a couple subgenres and my freebie is currently ranked:  

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #105 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Crafts & Hobbies
    #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Cozy > Animals

#9 in Cozy free right now.


----------



## reneepawlish

Sunday was a bit slower, but we still had downloads. Ended up with almost 14k clicks across all titles. Thanks everyone who participated and to those who helped share about the promo even though you didn't have a book in the promo 

I will post the September date shortly.

edited to change downloads to clicks. I've had authors reporting getting 4-5k in downloads. I think it went very well


----------



## Almost Me

Thanks for including me in this promo! I felt like such a big prawn this last weekend!!! I doubt any of my efforts made much of a difference in anyone's sales (mailing to my prawny list and posting to my blog and sad little facebook page), but it was fun to try. And I saw the power twitter can have now, so I'm definitely going to be adding that to my skill set soon. Hopefully, I can be a bigger prawn helping out next promo.  

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to everyone!


----------



## JB Rowley

Thanks again, Renee, and thanks to the everyone on the team. 

I'm very happy with the results - around 800 down on the figures for the June promo but still a fantastic result with almost 4000 downloads over the two days and the book made it into the top 40!

I won't be in the next few promos (as I only have two mysteries at present and they have both been featured) but I will stay on the support team and do all I can to help with the promos.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Sunday was a bit slower, but we still had downloads. Ended up with almost 14k clicks across all titles. Thanks everyone who participated and to those who helped share about the promo even though you didn't have a book in the promo
> 
> I will post the September date shortly.
> 
> edited to change downloads to clicks. I've had authors reporting getting 4-5k in downloads. I think it went very well


I'm happy for all the participants.

Sorry I couldn't do more. The internet at the house not working. I'm at library now. I did go through and retweet something from each person that I saw a tweet from. If I missed somebody than I am sorry.

A true team effort is everyone doing what they can to promote for the greater good. It matters not the size of your social media but that you did what you could and gained experience in the doing.


----------



## Decon

Got to 250 overall with at least a first in Urban and murder. Only 1000 downloads in total and I had ebooksoda as a backup on Sunday. Still, not bad for a new release with no reviews. 6 paid sales $2.99 since and over 3,000 page reads. Many thanks for allowing me to participate and putting this together.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Decon said:


> Got to 250 overall with at least a first in Urban and murder. Only 1000 downloads in total and I had ebooksoda as a backup on Sunday. Still, not bad for a new release with no reviews. 6 paid sales $2.99 since and over 3,000 page reads. Many thanks for allowing me to participate and putting this together.


Not bad at all. I know I have it and plan to read it in the near future.

So many books, so little time.

Speaking of books, the library I'm in right now has a cat named Books. He is adorable.


----------



## reneepawlish

The form is open for September 24-25 - 99 cent books

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

If you know of any authors not on kboards, feel free to invite them to try out this promo  Thanks!


----------



## passerby

Just submitted the second book in my series. Thanks, Renee!


----------



## Victoria LK

I'm sure you've answered this a million times, but is this a conflict for books in KU?


----------



## reneepawlish

Victoria LK said:


> I'm sure you've answered this a million times, but is this a conflict for books in KU?


At this point, no, just make sure it's discounted on the days of the promo


----------



## hardnutt

Just entered second book in series for promo.

Thanks, Renee.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> At this point, no, just make sure it's discounted on the days of the promo


Thanks! Just entered my newest book to the series and this will be the first "sale" promotion for this title-I'm excited to see the results.


----------



## reneepawlish

We have 26 authors so far.  Looks like a great lineup so far  Thanks everyone.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We have 26 authors so far. Looks like a great lineup so far  Thanks everyone.


That's awesome news. Looking forward to seeing what will be available on 24-25 September 2016 for 99 cents.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi everyone. Just a quick note:

Please don't submit a book that you've featured before. Each month someone does this (including this one). Down the road I will allow this, but for now, I want the readers to see NEW books on the list.

Thanks


----------



## KL_Phelps

Renee, for our amazon link, do you really want the link to our entire bookshelf or just the link to the book we intend to be part of the promo?


----------



## jdcore

Go to your bookshelf and find the book you're entering. Then click on where it says "View on Amazon." Then click US from the drop-down box. Then grab the url. The reason for this is so you'll have a clean url. If you just do an Amazon search to find the book's page, it will have search terms tagged to the end.


----------



## reneepawlish

KL_Phelps said:


> Renee, for our amazon link, do you really want the link to our entire bookshelf or just the link to the book we intend to be part of the promo?


Just the book that's in the promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

Just a quick note - I will be out of town starting tomorrow afternoon (the 7th), returning Sunday night. I am not checking email or kboards during that time, but I will get to your questions when I get back


----------



## KL_Phelps

reneepawlish said:


> Just the book that's in the promo.


thanks, that's what I thought


----------



## reneepawlish

bumping this

I'm back from vacation. There is still time to submit a book

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## xbhughes

reneepawlish said:


> bumping this
> 
> I'm back from vacation. There is still time to submit a book
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Hi, Renee,
Happy for your vacation!

will my book fit? it is romance thriller that has sexual contents.


----------



## reneepawlish

xbhughes said:


> Hi, Renee,
> Happy for your vacation!
> 
> will my book fit? it is romance thriller that has sexual contents.


What are the categories on Amazon? Does it look like a romance novel or a thriller novel? Those would be the deciding factors. And how would you rate it (PG, PG13, over 18 readers)?


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this  still time to sign up

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

I will be setting up the page in the next few days (sorry, I've been getting a book ready to publish and finishing another to deliver to my editor - whew!). I think we have a good line-up!

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Last call for submissions. I have added all books received up to last night. There were a number I didn't include, because the book had been featured before (please read the directions, it's in there - don't submit a book you have previously submitted).

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Let me know if you see any errors.
Thanks!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee! - for all the hard work when you're so busy.
The page looks wonderful. Links work perfectly.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Last call for submissions. I have added all books received up to last night. There were a number I didn't include, because the book had been featured before (please read the directions, it's in there - don't submit a book you have previously submitted).
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> Let me know if you see any errors.
> Thanks!


Yea! so excited to be included. Thanks Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for checking the page. I will be posting more about the promo later this week, and sending an email


----------



## RayBright

I'm in: Political Thriller. Where do I sign?

Ray Bright


----------



## karenchester

Just signed up my new release WITCH WAY TO MURDER for Sep 99 cents promo.
Hope I made the cut-off?


----------



## reneepawlish

RayBright said:


> I'm in: Political Thriller. Where do I sign?
> 
> Ray Bright


http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

If you submit right away, and the book fits the criteria, I'll get you in.



karenchester said:


> Just signed up my new release WITCH WAY TO MURDER for Sep 99 cents promo.
> Hope I made the cut-off?


I'll be finalizing the page today, but you submitted on time, so if it fits the criteria, you should be good


----------



## reneepawlish

Additions are in - I'll be sending out an email tomorrow about the promo. Thanks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## hardnutt

I'm in! Thanks, Renee.


----------



## karenchester

Thanks Renee! Hoping we sell heaps.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Thank you so much Renee! <3


----------



## EmOBrien

Thanks Renee! I've got my newsletter all ready to go out, and will be posting on social media and sharing other posts as well.
Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## AliceS

Just found this - I'll be watching for the next one!


----------



## reneepawlish

The email was sent to everyone with a graphic you can use (if you didn't see it, check your spam and promotional folders). Please make sure your book is discounted for the promo. I will be posting Facebook and Twitter links here tomorrow that you can share.

The graphic is also in the private FB group. Email me at [email protected] with your FB email if you want to join there.

Thanks everyone, let's make this a great promo


----------



## jdcore

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/691782854302909
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/779564295801544704
Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/09/team-mystery-thriller-september-promo.html


----------



## nigel p bird

Looking good. Off to spread word.... Good luck!


----------



## EmOBrien

Just stopping by to wish everyone a good weekend, and drop my links to share.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/EmeraldOBrien_/status/779714160699510785
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien
Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien/photos/a.520857007997352.1073741827.519982294751490/1107140742702306/?type=3&theater

It's gone out to my newsletter subscribers as well and I'll be back to share any links you post.


----------



## reneepawlish

Here's my Facebook post (also goes to Twitter, but I will be tweeting and retweeting throughout the day). Emails to my list are going out throughout the day.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1273061009393798:0

Removed 3 books that weren't discounted - grrr

I will post some results later.


----------



## juliatheswede

Good luck with the promo! I will like and share.


----------



## reneepawlish

juliatheswede said:


> Good luck with the promo! I will like and share.


Thank you, and to everyone who is helping!


----------



## chloegarner

Bookmarking this for another month.  Would love to do it once I get the third in the series up!


----------



## passerby

Here are my links about the promo if anyone would like to share them:

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/

Twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779680284698607616%5B%2Furl
Blog https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/13989009-over-thirty-mysteries-and-thrillers-available-at-a-special-price


Promo info has gone out to my newsletter subscribers as well. 
Have a great weekend everyone, and good luck with the promo!


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. said:


> Here are my links about the promo if anyone would like to share them:
> 
> Facebook https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/
> 
> Twitter
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779680284698607616%5B%2Furl
> Blog https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/13989009-over-thirty-mysteries-and-thrillers-available-at-a-special-price
> 
> 
> Promo info has gone out to my newsletter subscribers as well.
> Have a great weekend everyone, and good luck with the promo!


Thanks, just shared, commented, and retweeted!


----------



## 1984Phins

I shared Renee's post on my fb and posted a tweet:

https://twitter.com/mrdevivo/status/779698364468252672


----------



## HN Wake

Here's my twitter link with slightly moody image if anyone wants to share:

https://twitter.com/hnwake/status/779747221856194560?lang=en

Have sold 9 so far today. Very happy with that. Email goes out to my list tmrw late morning.

Rock on, Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

Ha, JD Core pointed out that in my email I used some tweets with "Free" in them - obviously ignore those


----------



## nigel p bird

a pin https://uk.pinterest.com/pin/144959681735460838/sent/?sender=144959819164422020&invite_code=dcf488a69abb2dd43c7cd1a087b32c44
a tweet https://twitter.com/amouseandaman/status/779759634714390529
and I've shared the FB post as well as put up a note on my blog (also shared).


----------



## Ethan Jones

Here are my twits. Sorry, I don't know how to put the link to the exact twit:

#99cents #mystery & #thriller #ebooks http://bit.ly/1slWlj0 #RT @VinceFlynnFans @ThrillerClub @spy_thrillers #bookboost #ian1 #asmsg #kdp

#TeamMysteryThriller is back with #99cents #mystery & #thriller #ebooks http://bit.ly/1slWlj0 #RT #deals #love #romance #ebook #kindle #KU

Blessings,

E


----------



## jdcore

Ethan Jones said:


> Here are my twits. Sorry, I don't know how to put the link to the exact twit:
> 
> #99cents #mystery & #thriller #ebooks http://bit.ly/1slWlj0 #RT @VinceFlynnFans @ThrillerClub @spy_thrillers #bookboost #ian1 #asmsg #kdp
> 
> #TeamMysteryThriller is back with #99cents #mystery & #thriller #ebooks http://bit.ly/1slWlj0 #RT #deals #love #romance #ebook #kindle #KU
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> E


Go to the tweet, click the three dots, click where it says "copy link to tweet"


----------



## Ethan Jones

Thanks, here are my twits:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779748075531153408


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone. We are already seeing a lot of clicks, so that's great. I have more emails going out this afternoon.

Oh, and on a side note, the mystery thriller email list (one readers can sign up for, they just receive emails for this promo and nothing else), is at about 1200. That email went out this morning.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

I've been gone all day . . . just got home and posted to Facebook . . . but I don't know how to get just the "post" link.  Now, I'll go do the tweet-thing.

Thank you, Renee!  I'm already seeing results!


----------



## Victoria LK

I did a blog post...
https://vlkw2pen.wordpress.com/2016/09/24/a-deal-for-you/
my blog post automatically shares with google, tumbler, Facebook and twitter!
and numerous FB post, on my pages and groups I am part of
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004608556812&pnref=story


----------



## judykwalker

Went out to my Newsletter this morning and here are my links. Good luck everyone!

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1759471537603355?hc_location=ufi
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/779773149147762694


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I'm not in this promo, but I've been doing the like/favorite thing and retweeted a tweet as well. Also, here's a post on G+ that y'all can share and/or +1: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/3LSdtt56cqX

Good luck, participants!


----------



## karenchester

Sent out my newsletter this morning and posted to FB.

Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/karenchesterbooks/photos/a.1541811279457184.1073741828.1541805756124403/1583599368611708/?type=3&theater

Seeing lots of sales already!


----------



## reneepawlish

Thank you and everyone else who isn't in this, but is still helping. We all will make sure we do the same for you in future promos


----------



## KL_Phelps

I let my meager mailing list know


----------



## jec

Six sales so far. Here's my twitter link. https://twitter.com/janicecroom1/status/779624744207446016 Will retweet to #99cents
I've been posting in the mystery facebook groups.


----------



## jdcore

I went from having never sold a copy of this particular book and having a ranking of "no-ranking" to #269 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Noir

Not terrible for a collection. Collections are a hard sell and I knew that coming in.

UPDATE: Now #171


----------



## HN Wake

Yesterday was a humdinger! Sold 16 copies and hit #155 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Political. Thrilled with these results!

And thanks to everyone from Kboards who retweeted! A) It gave me the warm and fuzzies to see that support and B) I'm absolutely convinced it helped push some books. Here's the link again (wink wink grin grin): https://twitter.com/hnwake/status/779747221856194560 Big thanks!

My email goes out in about 3 hours. Rock on Renee!


----------



## EmOBrien

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I've been liking and retweeting as much as possible.
I had 15 sales yesterday on the book and am excited to see what the day brings.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Only four books sales here, but my book is not exactly a mystery or  thriller and plus Amazon has slapped a quality control warning on my page . . .
Blessings,
E


----------



## Victoria LK

I had 10 sales yesterday and so far, 2 today


----------



## nigel p bird

Some nice figures there, well done. 
I know these promos have strength as a previous effort for a free book of mine (The Shallows) brought in over 6K Amazon downloads. 
This time around, my novella Mr Suit has had 5 sales to date. That may not seem like many, but it's a short book and also has a very particular noir theme and style (one I'm particularly fond of). The context is also important. The book sold well early doors, but has been rather dormant for a good while. The last sale was early in the summer, so the promotion has added juice to a tank that was pretty close to empty. As 5 was my target for the weekend, I'm very pleased. Thanks to all.


----------



## Antara Mann

reneepawlish said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick note:
> 
> Please don't submit a book that you've featured before. Each month someone does this (including this one). Down the road I will allow this, but for now, I want the readers to see NEW books on the list.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't know this rule or at least I thought of Patty's rule that the book which you submitted last month cannot be submitted for the next month but previously featured books are allowed. 
Anyway, shared, retweeted the twitter and FB links.

Rene, I think it'd be better if you include in the promo email to the authors the FB and Twitter links like Patty does.

Cheers and happy sales to all.


----------



## jdcore

I'm not seeing as many posts today. Here's a shareable tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/780017775498571777


----------



## reneepawlish

Update:

1181 clicks yesterday, 261 items ordered

Rank on my book dropped to ~1,000k in the entire store, in the top 20 in some sub-categories. Very pleased here 

Thanks everyone for your hard work.


----------



## jec

10 sales so far. Just completed one final push of retweets and facebook posts on mystery reader groups. I went from 536K to 39K
#39,780 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

Congratulations to everyone. A special thanks to Renee for setting this up.


----------



## reneepawlish

We had another 90 sales yesterday, and I'm sure more will be trickling in. I've received emails saying book ranks dropped, and authors received good sales on their books.  A good promo again 

October 15-16 is free books.  I'll have to signup form ready tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Thanks so much, Renee and everyone else for your hard work.
Blessings,
E


----------



## JB Rowley

Congratulations to everyone. I hope all your books rose in the ranks. (I don't understand the use of 'dropped in the ranks'. If the book is heading for the top (e,g, top 100) it's rising in the ranks, surely.)


----------



## karenchester

Can't pinpoint my exact numbers since I had a couple of promos running concurrently, but I estimate I received about 20 sales, so a great result for me.

Thanks, Renee, for all your hard work!


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Thank you so much Renee and everyone else for your hard work! <3


----------



## passerby

25 sales over the weekend - 18 on Saturday, and 7 on Sunday. Great promo! Thank you so much for including me, Renee.

And once again, thank you for all your hard work in setting up and running the promo!


----------



## reneepawlish

The October form is live, so you can sign up - free books October 15-16.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Two things:

1) Do NOT submit a book previously featured.

2) Are authors still interested in doing this, and actively helping make the promos a success? You can respond to this or PM me.

Thanks, and have a great day.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I would be interested but for a book I've submitted in the 1st campaign. I understand why you want fresh ones, but that's my hold-up.


----------



## jdcore

You know I'm in.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> You know I'm in.


Yep, thanks. I appreciate everyone's feedback


----------



## wearywanderer64

I can't SET a date on Instafreebie. How do you do it?


----------



## reneepawlish

wearywanderer64 said:


> I can't SET a date on Instafreebie. How do you do it?


I don't know what you're asking here, sorry. This promo has nothing to do with IF.

Thanks everyone for submitting. If you know of any other mystery/thriller authors, feel free to tell them about this promo


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this - still time to submit a book for October's promo 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## reneepawlish

Last call for October  thanks everyone

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Just signed up...


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Just noticed this, and I'm hoping you'll take a sci-fi-mystery/thriller cross-over for this. As it's slightly last minute I'm going to go ahead and do the submission form and hope this gets your approval.


----------



## JB Rowley

All the very best to everyone for the October promo. (I'll be on the support team.) JB


----------



## reneepawlish

Tommy Muncie said:


> Just noticed this, and I'm hoping you'll take a sci-fi-mystery/thriller cross-over for this. As it's slightly last minute I'm going to go ahead and do the submission form and hope this gets your approval.


It's really sci-fi, though, so I'm going to pass. Have you submitted to Patty's? It is probably a better fit there. I may reconsider in the future. Thanks for asking.
Renee


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is up. Please let me know if I missed anything. I did not include one book that had been featured before.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Speaking of books featured before, starting next month, I'll allow this, as long as it hasn't been featured the previous month. We want this to be a good deal for our readers, and featuring the same books over and over won't do this. Also keep in mind, you may see diminishing returns if you keep submitting the same book 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

reneepawlish said:


> It's really sci-fi, though, so I'm going to pass. Have you submitted to Patty's? It is probably a better fit there. I may reconsider in the future. Thanks for asking.
> Renee


Okay, thanks for considering. I had that book in Patty's promo at the start of this year, and it did do well. This was my first attempt at getting it into a cross-promo other than Patty's, and I'm sure there will be others. I'll keep an eye on this thread in case you do something it would fit with in the future. I read mystery and I'll share your promo on Twitter on Friday anyway. -T.


----------



## MarkParragh

Whoa, synchronicity! I'd already scheduled my book to be free from the 15th through the 18th for a couple other promotional things I'm (finally) doing.  Hopefully you've still got room this time around!

Thanks for doing this, btw. As a new author, I need all the help I can get, and happy to pitch in wherever I can.


----------



## reneepawlish

Tommy Muncie said:


> Okay, thanks for considering. I had that book in Patty's promo at the start of this year, and it did do well. This was my first attempt at getting it into a cross-promo other than Patty's, and I'm sure there will be others. I'll keep an eye on this thread in case you do something it would fit with in the future. I read mystery and I'll share your promo on Twitter on Friday anyway. -T.


Thanks for understanding, and for helping promote anyway


----------



## reneepawlish

MarkParragh said:


> Whoa, synchronicity! I'd already scheduled my book to be free from the 15th through the 18th for a couple other promotional things I'm (finally) doing. Hopefully you've still got room this time around!
> 
> Thanks for doing this, btw. As a new author, I need all the help I can get, and happy to pitch in wherever I can.


Did you submit by the deadline? Don't remember your book there, but if you get me the info asap, I'll put it in.


----------



## MarkParragh

> Did you submit by the deadline? Don't remember your book there, but if you get me the info asap, I'll put it in.


Most likely not, because I don't know what the deadline was, and I just stumbled on the thread today. I have submitted a form through your site.

Don't want to cause you any hassle. I just saw the thread and since I already had a free promo set up for those days, I figured that was a sign and shot from the hip. Totally understand if it's too much trouble for you to add me at this point, but if you can get me in, that would be great! Either way, thanks for providing this opportunity.


----------



## Debbie Bennett

reneepawlish said:


> The page is up. Please let me know if I missed anything. I did not include one book that had been featured before.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> Speaking of books featured before, starting next month, I'll allow this, as long as it hasn't been featured the previous month. We want this to be a good deal for our readers, and featuring the same books over and over won't do this. Also keep in mind, you may see diminishing returns if you keep submitting the same book
> 
> Thanks everyone!


So should we be promoting in advance? Or wait until 15th?


----------



## reneepawlish

Debbie Bennett said:


> So should we be promoting in advance? Or wait until 15th?


Please wait until the 15th. I will be sending out an email with a graphic and FB post/tweet soon. And I will post those here tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

MarkParragh said:


> Most likely not, because I don't know what the deadline was, and I just stumbled on the thread today. I have submitted a form through your site.
> 
> Don't want to cause you any hassle. I just saw the thread and since I already had a free promo set up for those days, I figured that was a sign and shot from the hip. Totally understand if it's too much trouble for you to add me at this point, but if you can get me in, that would be great! Either way, thanks for providing this opportunity.


I put it in


----------



## MarkParragh

I see that! Thank you! Glad to be on the team.


----------



## reneepawlish

Here is a Facebook post that I am using. It will post Saturday morning.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1290849834281582/1290849834281582/?type=3

Here is a tweet I will be using. Feel free to use it and add the graphic to your tweet (the graphic was sent in an email and it's also in a post in the FB group).

Lots of #free #mystery and #thriller ebooks this weekend http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT

Just a reminder to please have your book discounted by 12am PST. Thanks and best of luck to everyone participating.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not in the promo this time, but here are some links for sharing/liking/etc.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/787197070419464194
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/565930616945963
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/Q6bEsJmLpsK

(On FB & G+ I also plugged my own free book, but only linked to the promo, so that's more about product name familiarity than actually getting traffic/downloads.)


----------



## jdcore

Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/701751649972696
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/787187753725337600
Blog post: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/10/october-surprise.html
Editing to add, the sales page just updated and I'm at 17 units so far already.


----------



## a_urias

Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/antoniouriasauthor/posts/1685717298317430
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Antonio_LUrias/status/787305785818746880
And I've sent a newsletter to my mailing list. Just hit 37 units as I'm typing (and not at all obsessively checking). Thanks to Renee and everyone. Good luck!


----------



## reneepawlish

Here are mine:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1290849834281582/1290849834281582/?type=3

A tweet I will be using:

Lots of #free #mystery and #thriller ebooks this weekend http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT

Thanks everyone who is helping out, we all appreciate it, and we'll make it up to you in future posts!


----------



## jec

I tweeted and posted on facebook. Good luck guys.


----------



## reneepawlish

jec said:


> I tweeted and posted on facebook. Good luck guys.


Thanks very much - I am tweeting throughout the next two days, and emails are going out to my peeps today.


----------



## 67499

Bombarded my email list and did some tweets, and happily surprised to see early high numbers of giveaways for my own book.  Got to assume everyone else is doing as well or better.  Good luck to all!


----------



## jdcore

221 downloads
#692 Free in Kindle Store 
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
#101 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Here is a Facebook post that I am using. It will post Saturday morning.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1290849834281582/1290849834281582/?type=3
> 
> Here is a tweet I will be using. Feel free to use it and add the graphic to your tweet (the graphic was sent in an email and it's also in a post in the FB group).
> 
> Lots of #free #mystery and #thriller ebooks this weekend http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT
> 
> Just a reminder to please have your book discounted by 12am PST. Thanks and best of luck to everyone participating.


For anyone who is retweeting and couldn't locate Renee's tweet - here it is:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787327999318241280


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/701751649972696
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/787187753725337600
> Blog post: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/10/october-surprise.html
> Editing to add, the sales page just updated and I'm at 17 units so far already.


I read this as part of the box set - great book. I've shared your links and did a tweet out about your blog. Here's the link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787399913533562881


----------



## jdcore

CSWCLynn said:


> I read this as part of the box set - great book. I've shared your links and did a tweet out about your blog. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787399913533562881


Well, thank you kindly!


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> 221 downloads
> #692 Free in Kindle Store
> #51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
> #101 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery


Awesome news. Thanks for sharing.
-------------------------------------------------
I've tweeted - retweeted etc. what I can from all that people have shared thus far.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a tweet out that goes to Renee's promo site:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787192561022689280%5B%2Furl
Here's the link for my blog: http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/treat-yourself-to-something-from-teammysterythriller


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Well, thank you kindly!


You're welcome.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jec said:


> I tweeted and posted on facebook. Good luck guys.


Here is jec's twitter link if anyone would like to retweet it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787331604255535105


----------



## CSWCLynn

Steven Hardesty said:


> Bombarded my email list and did some tweets, and happily surprised to see early high numbers of giveaways for my own book. Got to assume everyone else is doing as well or better. Good luck to all!


Here is Steven Hardesty's twitter link for anyone who would like to retweet it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787058283123240960


----------



## MarkParragh

Here's my blog post. http://www.markparragh.com/?p=169
Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787379257332858880 (I've also been retweeting others as I see them.)
Facebook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/MarkParragh/posts/1074666772610028



I also had an Awesomegang feature today, so I can't be sure what's coming from where, but so far I'm really, really happy with the results. As of this posting, Rope on Fire has 322 downloads, and is:

#395 Free in Kindle Store
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Espionage
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thriller

Thanks everyone for letting me come along for the ride! Hope everyone else is getting great results too.


----------



## CSWCLynn

MarkParragh said:


> Here's my blog post. http://www.markparragh.com/?p=169
> Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787424477487521792
> Those are some pretty awesome results I hope they continue to pick up for you.


----------



## Trinity23

(First time posting here so...Hi everyone! )

I've sent emails to one of my lists and I'll send the campaign to my second list tomorrow. And I posted to FB and Pinterest.

So far it's going great! My ranking is #320 in the store, and we're all pretty close in ranking 

Question: Is there a FB group for this promo? Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Trinity23 said:


> (First time posting here so...Hi everyone! )
> 
> I've sent emails to one of my lists and I'll send the campaign to my second list tomorrow. And I posted to FB and Pinterest.
> 
> So far it's going great! My ranking is #320 in the store, and we're all pretty close in ranking
> 
> Question: Is there a FB group for this promo? Thanks!


Hi and welcome to KBoards and #TeamMysteryThriller

Yes, there is a FB group but you'll have to contact Renee so she can get you set up for it.

What book do you have in the promo this month?


----------



## Trinity23

CSWCLynn said:


> Hi and welcome to KBoards and #TeamMysteryThriller
> 
> Yes, there is a FB group but you'll have to contact Renee so she can get you set up for it.
> 
> What book do you have in the promo this month?


Book: Immortal Bones

Great, I'll contact Renee. Thanks!


----------



## MarkParragh

Just passed 500 downloads. For a first in series from a new author, I'm thinking that's pretty damn good.

I am amused to note that Rope on Fire is the only book on the first page of Thrillers>Espionage with no reviews! 

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Espionage-Thrillers/zgbs/digital-text/157322011/ref=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_157322011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1

Hopefully it will pick up a few once those 500 people have read the book! Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## jdcore

622 downloads the first day. 

#223 Free in Kindle Store 
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery

ON EDIT:

I also saw an uptick in paid units.


----------



## 67499

Nearly 600 downloads on the first day but, more importantly, I see people picking up other books in the series.  Three cheers for Rockin' Renee!


----------



## jdcore

I've noticed that on the second day of these promos there's always a decided drop off in activity. Retweets fall off, replies on this thread and facebook fall off, and sales fall off.

Imagine if we kept posting on Sunday how differently our results could be affected.

Here's my Sunday facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/701751836639344:0
Here's my Sunday Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/787520697971068929


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> I've noticed that on the second day of these promos there's always a decided drop off in activity. Retweets fall off, replies on this thread and facebook fall off, and sales fall off.
> 
> Imagine if we kept posting on Sunday how differently our results could be affected.
> 
> Here's my Sunday facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/701751836639344:0
> Here's my Sunday Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/787520697971068929


It's so true. Keep retweeting 

I am in and out today, but have already retweeted and liked/commented on posts. Will do so as I can today. Good luck on day two.


----------



## 67499

jdcore said:


> I've noticed that on the second day of these promos there's always a decided drop off in activity. Retweets fall off, replies on this thread and facebook fall off, and sales fall off. Imagine if we kept posting on Sunday how differently our results could be affected.


You got it. I'm hammering out more tweets right now.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Trinity23 said:


> Book: Immortal Bones
> 
> Great, I'll contact Renee. Thanks!


You're welcome.

Here's the link to your Pinterest Board if anyone is interested in sharing: https://www.pinterest.com/trinidadgiachin/free-ebooks-for-october-teammysterythriller/

I'm not good at FB links but thanks for sharing about it with others.


----------



## CSWCLynn

MarkParragh said:


> Just passed 500 downloads. For a first in series from a new author, I'm thinking that's pretty damn good.
> 
> I am amused to note that Rope on Fire is the only book on the first page of Thrillers>Espionage with no reviews!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Espionage-Thrillers/zgbs/digital-text/157322011/ref=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_157322011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1
> 
> Hopefully it will pick up a few once those 500 people have read the book! Thanks again, everyone!


It is showing as #3 in Espionage Thrillers. That's awesome especially for being so new. You're right, the reviews will come with time. I'm still working on reading books I got back in June from this group. I'll get there and with a few reviews for the authors to boot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


jdcore said:


> 622 downloads the first day.
> 
> #223 Free in Kindle Store
> #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Women Sleuths
> #42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery
> 
> ON EDIT:
> 
> I also saw an uptick in paid units.


Awesome news!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Steven Hardesty said:


> Nearly 600 downloads on the first day but, more importantly, I see people picking up other books in the series. Three cheers for Rockin' Renee!


That's terrific on both counts.
=============================================================================================



jdcore said:


> I've noticed that on the second day of these promos there's always a decided drop off in activity. Retweets fall off, replies on this thread and facebook fall off, and sales fall off.
> 
> Imagine if we kept posting on Sunday how differently our results could be affected.
> 
> Here's my Sunday facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/701751836639344:0
> Here's my Sunday Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/787520697971068929


You're correct about the second day drop but hope to help bring some more people this direction shortly.

Have commented and re-tweeted on these.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a Sunday tweet for Renee's promo page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787794480657231872%5B%2Furl


----------



## 67499

Hmmm, only saw a half as many downloads today as yesterday and just half as many sales of other books in the series.  I wonder if Sunday may not be a good promo day (when everyone's sleeping off Saturday night) and perhaps, Renee, you ought to consider Friday-Saturday instead?


----------



## MarkParragh

Yes, drop off on Sunday - but I don't find that surprising. I'm guessing less people are looking on Sunday, and we grabbed the low hanging fruit on Saturday. I'm really happy with my results.

Final totals from Amazon were 840 units on Saturday, 390 on Sunday, for 1,230 total downloads for the weekend.

Thanks and congratulations to everyone. Hope this translates into momentum for your books. And thanks especially to Renee for coordinating!


----------



## reneepawlish

Almost 14,000 clicks overall. Sounds like authors got some good results.

I'll be getting the page for November ready soon. The dates are November 12-13 for 99 cent books, and you can submit a book previously submitted, as long as it's not from September's promo (we want variety and new books for our readers). Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Steven Hardesty said:


> Hmmm, only saw a half as many downloads today as yesterday and just half as many sales of other books in the series. I wonder if Sunday may not be a good promo day (when everyone's sleeping off Saturday night) and perhaps, Renee, you ought to consider Friday-Saturday instead?


I don't think switching the day will matter much. Most authors send to their email lists on the first day, and many don't promote much on FB/twitter etc as much on the second day, so results will likely be the same (less on the second day).


----------



## Alan Petersen

reneepawlish said:


> Almost 14,000 clicks overall. Sounds like authors got some good results.
> 
> I'll be getting the page for November ready soon. The dates are November 12-13 for 99 cent books, and you can submit a book previously submitted, as long as it's not from September's promo (we want variety and new books for our readers). Thanks!


 Hi Renee, awesome that you're still doing these promos, looks like some fantastic results!


----------



## jdcore

Now i just have to figure out how to get Amazon to stop price matching since I already changed the price back on the other sites.


----------



## JB Rowley

Congratulations to everyone - seems like some terrific results. Unfortunately my efforts as a supporter were hindered because of internet connection problems - only managed a few tweets. Hopefully I'll have a clear run at it for the November promo.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Almost 14,000 clicks overall. Sounds like authors got some good results.
> 
> I'll be getting the page for November ready soon. The dates are November 12-13 for 99 cent books, and you can submit a book previously submitted, as long as it's not from September's promo (we want variety and new books for our readers). Thanks!


Thank you! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Almost 14,000 clicks overall. Sounds like authors got some good results.
> 
> I'll be getting the page for November ready soon. The dates are November 12-13 for 99 cent books, and you can submit a book previously submitted, as long as it's not from September's promo (we want variety and new books for our readers). Thanks!


I think that sounds pretty good considering how many books we wound up having for 'sale'. I believe that averages to more than a 1000 per book.

If all goes well, one of our first two books will be in the promotion next month.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


JB Rowley said:


> Congratulations to everyone - seems like some terrific results. Unfortunately my efforts as a supporter were hindered because of internet connection problems - only managed a few tweets. Hopefully I'll have a clear run at it for the November promo.


That was me, last month. We have a new service provider so things should be better for the future.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Debbie Bennett

Thank you. Hard to estimate exact results as I had a tail from a Freebooksy ad, but I'm sure it contributed! Tweeted both days and will drop in and tweet November.


----------



## 67499

Another benefit from Renee's promo - I got more reviews out of 900 downloads than I expected, more in fact than from any other similar joint promo I've joined. _Very_ impressive, Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

Steven Hardesty said:


> Another benefit from Renee's promo - I got more reviews out of 900 downloads than I expected, more in fact than from any other similar joint promo I've joined. _Very_ impressive, Renee!


That's very nice to hear you got some reviews - awesome!


----------



## Eskimo

Thanks for keeping this going. I'm going to arrange a promo for November 12-13 to be a part of it!


----------



## reneepawlish

David Chill said:


> Thanks for keeping this going. I'm going to arrange a promo for November 12-13 to be a part of it!


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for November 12-13. This is for 99 cent mysteries and thrillers. I am now accepting books previously featured, but NOT if they were featured in October (the email may have said September, but I meant October ) Just not the previous month (which is October haha) because we want readers to see new books (or it doesn't seem like much of a deal).

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

I will be out all day tomorrow, will respond to any questions when I get back. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jdcore

What qualifies as "full-length" for these purposes?


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> What qualifies as "full-length" for these purposes?


45-50k words or higher. If you're calling it a "novella" then it's not full length


----------



## jdcore

reneepawlish said:


> 45-50k words or higher. If you're calling it a "novella" then it's not full length


but... but... it's a full length novella.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> but... but... it's a full length novella.


LOL! I think I felt the same way about our novella.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> LOL! I think I felt the same way about our novella.


Yes, sorry. We want big discounts for people


----------



## Alan Petersen

Awesome. I'll be applying for this round!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Yes, sorry. We want big discounts for people


It was a bigger bummer when I realized the novella isn't really a thriller like the other two books. 

I was just re-reading the rules on Kindle Countdown and I remembered that it really only goes to US and UK marketplaces. So I (and anyone else who wants to go global) should reduce the price starting before the promo in time for it to go lower.

Or am I remembering incorrectly?


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Got mine submitted.  Can't wait to share with everyone a bunch of great mystery deals!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Renee,
Looking forward to the promotion!  I did run into an issue with KDP not letting me run a price promotion, so I just changed the price to .99 cents.

Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn

M.W. Griffith said:


> Renee,
> Looking forward to the promotion! I did run into an issue with KDP not letting me run a price promotion, so I just changed the price to .99 cents.
> 
> Thanks.


I plan to put ours to 99 cents probably the Tuesday of next week to give it time... we're exclusive to Amazon but still it takes time to go world wide.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks for submitting everyone. We have over 40 signed up so this should be a good promo.
Still time to sign up. Directions and signup form here:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## JB Rowley

I stupidly set a free promo for my book and booked a couple of ads before I realised we were doing $0.99! I couldn't face the hassle of changing everything so left it as a free promo BUT I'm on your support team.


----------



## phil1861

Was going to skip this month's but discovered that your date coincides nicely with the historical fiction cross promo on the same weekend and my civil war mystery was already going to be .99 for that.


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> I stupidly set a free promo for my book and booked a couple of ads before I realised we were doing $0.99! I couldn't face the hassle of changing everything so left it as a free promo BUT I'm on your support team.


So I need to remove your book, correct?


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> So I need to remove your book, correct?


I'm pretty sure I got to the website all ready to submit the book (A Devious Mind) and that's when I saw the bit about the $0.99 and stopped. My apologies for not making that clear.

The mistake in thinking it was a free promo is totally my fault. I just wasn't paying attention (something my school teachers often used to remind me about).


----------



## Hurricane John

Just submitted one my books and I'm excited to see how the promo goes.


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> I'm pretty sure I got to the website all ready to submit the book (A Devious Mind) and that's when I saw the bit about the $0.99 and stopped. My apologies for not making that clear.
> 
> The mistake in thinking it was a free promo is totally my fault. I just wasn't paying attention (something my school teachers often used to remind me about).


No worries, thanks for letting me know.

I will be working on the page today/tomorrow. I am in and out due to an aunt in the hospital, but I will try to get to any questions asap. Thanks.

Last chance to submit books (entries end November 8th):

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## KingSweden

Made "Primary Suspects" 0.99 specifically so I could do this

Edit: where are my manners? This is really, really awesome. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunshineOnMe

signed up- thank you! <3


----------



## reneepawlish

Working on the page - we have over 50 books now - this is going to be BIG 

Last chance to submit a book. Details here:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Working on the page - we have over 50 books now - this is going to be BIG
> 
> Last chance to submit a book. Details here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Did you see mine in there? Also, I think I forgot to checkmark the Newsletter box on the form. I'll be doing that, just so you know. Sorry about that!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Working on the page - we have over 50 books now - this is going to be BIG
> 
> Last chance to submit a book. Details here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


That it awesome.

I just changed my pricing over to 99 cents so it should be ready in time.

For those new to price changing, here's a message you get after you set it to 'publish':



> Please be aware that it can take up to 12 hours for English and 48 hours for other languages to be available for purchase in the Amazon Kindle Store...


----------



## reneepawlish

The November page is up. Please check it for errors. We have quite a lineup!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee.  It looks wonderful.


----------



## Andrew Christie

It looks terrific Renee - thanks


----------



## Eyestrain

Nice. Looking forward to plugging it this weekend.


----------



## Hurricane John

Looks great Renee.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Looks fantastic!


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this so authors who submitted can check the page


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The November page is up. Please check it for errors. We have quite a lineup!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Looks great to me.

Hope all participating authors will have a chance to check it out and make sure their book is in there.


----------



## karenchester

Looks good!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Looks good. Preparing my shopping list...


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone


----------



## jec

Looks great, Renee. Awesome selection of books.


----------



## John Minx

Great stuff. Thanks for all the time and effort you've put into this, Renee


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> Looks good. Preparing my shopping list...


LOL! I was doing the same thing.


----------



## Andrew Christie

I hope I haven't jumped the gun but I just sent a message about the promo out to my list. It's Friday morning here in Sydney and I wanted to get it into peoples inboxes as they get to work. I'll hit the social medias tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Andrew Christie said:


> I hope I haven't jumped the gun but I just sent a message about the promo out to my list. It's Friday morning here in Sydney and I wanted to get it into peoples inboxes as they get to work. I'll hit the social medias tomorrow morning.


The promo doesn't start until the 12th, so even in Sydney, you're about a day early, and a couple days early for folks on this side of the world. My book's price isn't scheduled to drop to 99 cents until midnight (PST), and I suspect that applies to others, so you might let your subscribers know since they go looking for the 99 cent deals and find most books at full price which might upset some.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Alan Petersen said:


> The promo doesn't start until the 12th, so even in Sydney, you're about a day early, and a couple days early for folks on this side of the world. My book's price isn't scheduled to drop to 99 cents until midnight (PST), and I suspect that applies to others, so you might let your subscribers know since they go looking for the 99 cent deals and find most books at full price which might upset some.


Good points Alan. This whole time thing can get confusing. The sale for Kindle Countdowns and such usually start at 12:01 a.m. US Pacific time (0001 hours military time).

Alternately, those who have their books on Kindle Unlimited which is now available via Amazon au could get the book that way.


----------



## Andrew Christie

Sorry if it was too early - I did explain that the promo was for the weekend based on US time in my email. I just wanted to catch the Australians who use their work emails before the weekend here.


----------



## reneepawlish

Andrew Christie said:


> Sorry if it was too early - I did explain that the promo was for the weekend based on US time in my email. I just wanted to catch the Australians who use their work emails before the weekend here.


As others have said, many books won't be 99 cents yet. Hopefully your subscribers will note that the promo hasn't started yet. Some do get upset when the book isn't the price it is "supposed" to be, even though the promo hasn't started yet.


----------



## Alan Petersen

reneepawlish said:


> Okay, I just created a FB group - Renee's Mystery & Thriller Promos
> Let me know if you can't get access to it.
> Please, let's keep posts to questions/thoughts about these promotions, or other promotion ideas. Thanks.


 Is there still a Facebook group for the promo? I couldn't find it on FB.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Alan Petersen said:


> Is there still a Facebook group for the promo? I couldn't find it on FB.


Yes but you'll have to DM/PM Renee about joining.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Will do more later, but to start, here are a couple links:

Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/Crenel/status/797382548900880392
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/G52LPZKGXDR

Good luck everyone!


----------



## phil1861

Newsletters started going out at 8 am as well as facebook posts to my author's page. 

The scheduling of some of these things is harder when you have to set to the US time frame for count down deals, though I suppose a note for everyone scheduling something about any participants in other hemispheres like Australia would have to be set to go the day before. 

I set my MailChimp campaigns to use time warp, so that everyone gets their emails at a set time of day like 8 AM their time zone, so my day ahead warning email about this morning's email went to some of my Australian people early morning yesterday for their 5 pm and late last night for their 8 am.


----------



## 1alex

Here is the Facebook post. Feel free to share on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342036482832233&set=a.230095257359690.1073741828.100010776521571&type=3

Do you see your cover? Apologies that one of two of them could not fit; almost all the titles are there.


----------



## H.N. Wake

Woo Hoo! Let the games begin. There is a big lineup of great looking books! Thanks Renee!

Here's my Twitter post if anyone wants to retweet: https://twitter.com/hnwake/status/797417246893215744


----------



## passerby

I don't have a book entered in this one, but I'll try to help out as much as I can to spread the news. Just liked and shared Alex's Facebook post and RT'd  H.N. Wake's tweet. Good luck everybody. Hope you all sell a ton of books.


----------



## Alan Petersen

I've posted on my Facebook author page: https://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks/posts/1301173599933498:0

And on my Meet the Thriller Author Podcast Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/MeetThrillerAuthor/posts/879564332179509:0

Please like, share since the more engagements on those Facebook posts the more Mr. Zuckerberg shows it to our followers. I'll do the same to everyone that posts their FB link here.

First tweet: https://twitter.com/alanpetersen/status/797468961054961664

I'll send an email in the afternoon to my mailing lists.

To a great promo!


----------



## Eskimo

Just sent a newsletter announcement to my email list!


----------



## ToniD

Got my facebook post up: Fifty shades of mystery/thriller....
https://www.facebook.com/ToniDwigginsBooks

And twitter:
https://twitter.com/ToniDwiggins

Good luck to all


----------



## Antara Mann

I'll send the email tomorrow; this si my twitter post: https://twitter.com/Antara_Man/status/797490854487355392

And this is the FB post: https://www.facebook.com/AntaraManAuthor/posts/583003868550850

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Gregg Bell

Okay, sent to mailing list. Tweets going out every two hours via Tweetdeck.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/GreggBell1/status/797420683450056704

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GreggBell1/posts/3RqdjQzNF3G?sfc=true

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=588957424622094&set=a.166229183561589.1073741829.100005235246788&type=3&theater

Mobile Read: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3426538#post3426538

And I told the mailman about it.

Thanks Renee!


----------



## Hurricane John

Good luck to all the authors.

I posted on my blog this morning. https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2016/11/12/the-big-mystery-thriller-0-99-cent-book-promotion/

This automatically posts to Facebook, Google+ Blog, LinkedIn, Goodreads and my Amazon Authors page.

I also posted a separate ad on my Facebook page.
https://m.facebook.com/JohnOttiniNovels/

Also shared Renee's Ad on Facebook.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

I've posted to Twitter https://twitter.com/emberian/status/797520780317822977
Blog, Facebook, and Newsletter coming soon!

Let's keep it going guys!


----------



## Andrew Christie

I've tweeted

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797548883937095680%5B%2FurlEmail has gone out
I've updated the front page of my website too https://paintingthebridge.com
I'll do some more tweeting later today and tomorrow


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> Will do more later, but to start, here are a couple links:
> 
> Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/Crenel/status/797382548900880392
> Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/G52LPZKGXDR
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I've shared/retweeted/liked wherever I could.

I went through and posted in various places and here are the links I have done thus far:

Goodreads link that goes to my blog - (it may help spread the word to readers if you like and/or comment):
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4950577.Lynn_Hallbrooks

Shared about sale on Goodreads - (maybe comment to keep the word out there):
https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18337678-multi-author-mystery-thriller-99-cent-sale 

Blog link - (You could read and share from there):
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/teammysterythriller-12-13-november-2016-99cent-usd-sale 

Pinned tweet (It links to my blog post - so you could retweet there instead of above):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797539233258991616%20%5B%2Furl
Lynn Hallbrooks Google+ (This is my personal google+ page and I pinned message there - if you'd like you can share and/or connect with me on there):
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks 

Call Sign Wrecking Crew Google+ (This is the business google+ page that I pinned message - feel free to connect there and/or share if you wish:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102552383467235441572/+Callsignwreckingcrew 

Pinterest board (This is where I've pinned all the available books that will link back to Renee's Promo page - feel free to connect and/or share:
https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/november-2016-teammysterythriller-99centsale/


----------



## judykwalker

Making the rounds, and here's a Facebook post (although it looks like a had a Buffer-loading glitch; the link takes you to the post, but through the image, if that makes sense). That is a gorgeous line-up! Thx as always to Renee, and also to everyone who posted and did graphics. 

https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/photos/a.1529712197245958.1073741828.1527857440764767/1780189892198186/?type=3&theater


----------



## Chinese Writer

Newsletter out. Blog and Facebook posted. Retweets done.

https://www.facebook.com/AnneRTanAuthor/posts/1088935007871792:0

I'm happy with the sales coming in.


----------



## 67499

Blog posted, email list alerted, tweets fired off using 1alex's great graphic!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Steven Hardesty said:


> Blog posted, email list alerted, tweets fired off using 1alex's great graphic!


FYI here's Steven's tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797570299478900736
Happy National Pizza Day to book, The Flying Pig.


----------



## cvwriter

Twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797590838721282048%5B%2FURL


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi folks, sorry for the delay, I've been dealing with a family issue all day.

We have a lot of clicks so far (in the hundreds). I hope you all are seeing good sales.

I have caught up with FB posts, will retweet throughout the night and tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for sharing this!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We have a lot of clicks so far (in the hundreds). I hope you all are seeing good sales.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing this!


Have one for book in the promo and a couple sell through on the sequel.


----------



## Hurricane John

CSWCLynn said:


> Have one for book in the promo and a couple sell through on the sequel.


I sold two books yesterday. Hope all the other authors are doing well.


----------



## reneepawlish

Let's keep it going today 

I am seeing sales for yesterday vary from 1 or 2 books up to 15-20. Thanks everyone. The email to the promo list will go out this morning.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Just put my blog post up: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2016/11/13/mystery-book-sale/
Also, my newsletter is going out today.

Sold 10 books so far. Let's keep it going guys!


----------



## Gregg Bell

A couple of new posts:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GreggBell1/posts/ikserG3bqhs?sfc=true

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=589472431237260&set=a.166229183561589.1073741829.100005235246788&type=3&theater

https://twitter.com/GreggBell1/status/797878954006814724


----------



## Pamela

Sold about 20 so far. My NL went out yesterday morning.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/797611078305755136
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1166360843419117&set=a.190120414376503.69179.100001356367595&type=3&theater
Blog: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/blog/mysterys-and-thrillers-over-50-novels-all-at-99-cents-this-weekend-only

Thanks Renee! Will tweet some more today.


----------



## jec

Twelve books sold so far over the 2 days. Just completed a round of posts in the mystery readers facebook pages and twitter retweets. Go us. Let's hope we finish strong.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1401178356567002&set=gm.10155424399639951&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1401232769894894&set=gm.726827234131235&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1401181383233366&set=gm.1170398196387081&type=3


----------



## Iain Ryan

My countdown deal didn't work?  

I've been onto Amazon all weekend. Is this common? 

Or is there some weird geo-blocking thing going on? Because every way I try to view the book (Drainland, in my sig) it's still at regular price.


----------



## Pamela

Iain - I checked Drainland and it's 99 cents now.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Iain Ryan said:


> Or is there some weird geo-blocking thing going on? Because every way I try to view the book (Drainland, in my sig) it's still at regular price.


You're in Australia? My understanding is that Countdown deals don't work outside the US (and maybe UK), which is why for 99-cent book promotions it's better to manually adjust the price instead of using the much more limited Countdown tool. Only those in countries where it's supported see it as 99 cents and everyone else sees the regular price.


----------



## karenchester

Newsletter went out on Saturday. Shared FB posts. 25 sales over two days. Great result for me


----------



## Chinese Writer

karenchester said:


> Newsletter went out on Saturday. Shared FB posts. 25 sales over two days. Great result for me


I'm happy with the results and the uptick in rank.


----------



## Hurricane John

Four books sold over the weekend. Not bad considering it cost me nothing, but a few posts on social media and on my blog.  

Thanks Renee. I look forward to participating in your next promo.


----------



## Eskimo

I sold 16 copies of Fade Route over the weekend-- plus another 9 from my back list.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Thank you Renee!  It's really cool that you continue to do this!
Monsoon Morning sold 19 copies during the promotion.  Not too shabby!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Congrats to everyone who sold books this weekend.

Sorry I wasn't in here yesterday, had something come up and was out of town until very late. I did take do a re-tweet of something else for those that posted tweet links.

Saturday and Sunday sales showed 1 for Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) and 4 for Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) - I'm wondering if people who got the first one last time invested in the second book this time. Whatever the reason, I'm grateful to those that purchased them and to my fellow teammates (Go Team Mystery Thriller) for making it possible.

If anyone is interested or knows someone who missed out on the sale, all of the books in my signature line are available for 99 cents USD most likely until 19 November 2016 US time - that's globally, not just US and UK. I did a blog post (which links to all my global links) about it and then tweeted it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798223090710781952


----------



## Gregg Bell

Six books sold here. And got to follow a lot of you. An all-around good thing. Thanks Renee!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Gregg Bell said:


> Six books sold here. And got to follow a lot of you. An all-around good thing. Thanks Renee!


That's true for me as well. Got to follow more fellow mystery thriller authors. If my Kindle app had seams, it would be bursting from all the mystery thriller books I have in there... many from this group.


----------



## reneepawlish

My apologies for not posting sooner, dealing with a family issue.

We had over 3,000 clicks to the books, and it appears authors have ranged from a few sales to over 30. Thanks to everyone for participating and to everyone who helped get the word out.

It will be free books December 10-11.


----------



## Eyestrain

Final numbers for me were eight copies of Sex Tape sold over the weekend, plus about 300 pages read on KU. Not bad considering I haven't even done my official launch of the book yet.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We had over 3,000 clicks to the books, and it appears authors have ranged from a few sales to over 30. Thanks to everyone for participating and to everyone who helped get the word out.
> 
> It will be free books December 10-11.


Those numbers are not too bad.

Thanks for the dates.


----------



## jec

I ended up with 13 copies sold. Not too shabby. As always thanks so much, Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for free books December 10-11 2016

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

If you haven't participated before, PLEASE read the directions first so you understand what to do - thanks


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for free books December 10-11 2016
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> If you haven't participated before, PLEASE read the directions first so you understand what to do - thanks


Thanks for the heads up. We will be happy to help spread the word but hold off on putting a book in at this time.

Thankful for all you've done to help us this year.


----------



## JB Rowley

CSWCLynn said:


> Thankful for all you've done to help us this year.


I'll second that.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Bumping this - there is still plenty of time to sign up for December 10-11. Free books.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> Bumping this - there is still plenty of time to sign up for December 10-11. Free books.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


You're very welcome.

I hope many authors are able to join y'all in this promo event.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## reneepawlish

The December page is up. Please check for any mistakes, but please don't share this early as many books are not discounted yet.
Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## passerby

The page looks great. Thanks, Renee!


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Thanks for doing this. Looks really good!


----------



## Hurricane John

Looks Good Renee! Thank you.

Hope this is a  big success for everyone.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Super job on the page, Renee! Thank you!


----------



## reneepawlish

Don't forget the promo starts tomorrow


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo starts tomorrow


Thanks for the reminder. I'll see what I can put together later today to have ready for the early morning.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo starts tomorrow


My blog post is scheduled to go out in the early morning.

I'll put together a Pinterest Board tomorrow after I get up and going.

Wishing the participants "Bestsellers" on this event.


----------



## JB Rowley

I've just posted to FB and sent my first tweet - the advantage of being in Australia where it is not the middle of the night!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807501145908183040


----------



## passerby

Just gave you a retweet, JB Rowley.
Regarding a graphic for the promo: Renee, would you be able to post the graphic and a FB post/tweet here for those of us not in the Facebook group? Thanks!


----------



## MichelleH

Tweet, FB post and email to list delivered. Here's to a great day of downloads! 

https://twitter.com/ME_Harmon/status/807585799332052993

https://www.facebook.com/M.E.Harmon/photos/a.1381245532128954.1073741828.1380435362209971/1762200387366798/?type=3&theater


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## jdcore

Email went out.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/732859056861955:0

Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/807486760972259328

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/12/december-promo.html


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry, a bit behind. Removed the books not discounted.

Here is a link to my FB post (it will tweet as well):

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1357769394256292

Here is a sample tweet you can copy and paste:

Great holiday bargains! #FreeMystery and #Freethriller ebooks this weekend http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT

I'm not sure how to embed the graphic here, does anyone know?


----------



## passerby

Thanks, Renee. I was able to copy and download the graphic from the email you sent out, so you don't have to worry about posting it here (unless someone else needs it?)
In the meantime, I sent out a couple of Christmas themed tweets and posts about the promo this morning:

https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/807616642922479617
https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf

I'll use the graphic to post a few more times later today and tomorrow.


----------



## jdcore




----------



## M.W. Griffith

I'm spreading mine out a bit. Here's the Twitter shout out: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/807628942974844928
Facebook and Blog post will be going out this evening, and the mailing list shout out is scheduled for tomorrow! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lyndawrites

Thanks for the links and graphics. Shared on Twitter and FB.

My downloads are well up - from an average of 30 a day this month to over 140 so far today. Woot! Go Team Mystery/Thriller.

Thanks Renee.


----------



## 67499

Tweeting like crazy and seeing dowloads climb.  Looks like another Rockin' Renee success!


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. glad you got the graphics. David Core, thanks for posting those.

I'll be tweeting and sharing throughout today and tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> V.P. glad you got the graphics. David Core, thanks for posting those.
> 
> I'll be tweeting and sharing throughout today and tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


I've been re-tweeting and commenting like a crazy woman... oh wait I am a little crazy. 

Here's a tweet that is directed to Renee's website:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807653726093647872%5B%2Furl
Here's a link to Bargain Basement group on Goodreads (comments might help spread the word):

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/18390789-free-mystery-thriller-ebooks-from-multiple-authors

My blog post is now on Goodreads (if anyone wishes to comment here it may go to the home pages of other Goodreads' members):

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14373883-from-around-the-globe-free-ebooks-via-teammysterythriller-authors

Here's a URL for LinkedIn (I imagine comments there help get the word out as well):

www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6213423639488974848

Here's a link to my Pinterest Board (I've had people pin books from them even after the sale has ended - a way to keep your name out there):

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/free-ebooks-on-10-11-december-2016-teammysterythri/

I'm sure there is something I'm forgetting but this will do for now.

Now back to spreading the word then I have a driveway to help uncover from snow.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Google+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/110730199769741377731/6362535455930887890?icm=false&authkey=COiN7Zu2mdC3Vw

Twitter https://twitter.com/GreggBell1/status/807653096927043584

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=602338533283983&set=a.166229183561589.1073741829.100005235246788&type=3&theater

Mobile Read http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3440913#post3440913


----------



## passerby

Steven Hardesty said:


> Tweeting like crazy and seeing dowloads climb. Looks like another Rockin' Renee success!


^This. I've been re-tweeting and sharing posts by other authors on Facebook as much as possible all day. Great promo, Renee! Can't thank you enough.


----------



## jdcore

Don't blow your wads on day one. Remeber it's a two-day promo.


----------



## JB Rowley

jdcore said:


> Don't blow your wads on day one. Remeber it's a two-day promo.


Wads?


----------



## jdcore

JB Rowley said:


> Wads?


it's a musket reference. Yeah that's the ticket


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> it's a musket reference. Yeah that's the ticket


LOL!

You are right though. Not good to do everything on one day. However, sometimes that's all some people can manage. So if some promote on Saturday and others on Sunday, it all works out.

That being said, I'm calling it a day. I may or may not be back tomorrow depending on what happens.

Wishing you all "bestsellers" on this event.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Here's my blog post: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2016/12/11/holiday-mystery-wishlist/

It also automatically posts to my Facebook Account. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

JB Rowley said:


> Wads?


As in, when you get a wad of cash on pay day, you don't want to spend it all right away. 

Anyway... Not in this one, but I've been retweeting, sharing, liking, etc. And added to my Kindle library too. Hope it works out well for everyone.


----------



## JB Rowley

Okay thanks for educating me about wads. Now all I have to do is get my head around 'meme'.

Downloads going very well for me today - looking forward to tomorrow (saved some wads).


----------



## Hurricane John

This book giveaway is going very well. Hopefully, it will result in some future sales and perhaps a few reviews.

I posted to my Blog yesterday. https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2016/12/10/free-mystery-thriller-book-promotion-december-10-11/

Also posted to Facebook, Google+ and Linkedin

Posted to my Facebook Page this morning. https://www.facebook.com/JohnOttiniNovels/


----------



## passerby

The tweet and Facebook post I sent out yesterday seemed to get some good engagement, so I created a couple of new ones today:

https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/photos/a.1027919297283993.1073741827.1027810367294886/1164379740304614/?type=3&theater

https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/807930706718494720

Also shared Hurricane John's Facebook post and gave an RT to one of jd core's tweets.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I have shared and re-tweeted thus far.

I put a G+ post out - I'm not sure how to do the precise link but here's my general address:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

Comments appreciated but not necessary.

I won't be online any more today as my friend and I have plans.


----------



## passerby

Sent my newsletter out today and did some more re-tweeting. Did I miss anybody? Please let me know if I did!


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I have shared and re-tweeted thus far.
> 
> I put a G+ post out - I'm not sure how to do the precise link but here's my general address:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks
> 
> Comments appreciated but not necessary.
> 
> I won't be online any more today as my friend and I have plans.


Have fun. Where in Colorado are you from?


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry, forgot to post an update 

Over 14k in clicks yesterday. I can't see actual downloads with free books. My rank right now:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #165 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Pulp
    #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery > Private Investigators

I had 1,088 downloads of my book yesterday. I am pleased  Thanks everyone. Remember, we can still make an impact today.


----------



## Chinese Writer

I retweeted what I can.

My FB: https://www.facebook.com/AnneRTanAuthor/posts/1116193651812594:0

My Tweet: https://twitter.com/annertan/status/808009009504452609

Newsletter sent yesterday to 9k subscribers.

Hope ya'll did well on this promo.


----------



## jdcore

331 downloads and a smidge of sell through. Reached #19 in my category for free for a hot minute. I'm happy.


----------



## JB Rowley

Total downloads for the two days = 2934  
Reached #1 in International Mystery and Crime.

(I supplemented Renee's promo with ads elsewhere.)

Thank you Renee. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

527 downloads and 3 sales.


----------



## reneepawlish

Almost 17k clicks total. My book is still ranked very well in the free store. Thanks everyone, I hope you felt the promo was a success 
I'll be getting the January signup page ready soon. 99 cent books.


----------



## MichelleH

Day 1 - 2,369 downloads (ran additional ads)
Day 2 - 1,242 downloads 

Hit #1 in free books in my subniche.  
Hit #73 in free kindle store
did get a boost to sales for the weekend. 

Thanks, Renee.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Have fun. Where in Colorado are you from?


Thanks, we did. I live in Northwest section. In the mountains. Our town is about an hour away from the nearest place with a fast food chain. Enjoyed some Taco Bell yesterday. Ah, the little things in life. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like some really great numbers, congrats everyone.

I woke up to a 5 star on our second book which was free back in June I believe. So I suspect they got it during that time but who knows unless they mention it.


----------



## Jackson Lear

I had great results! My book is still in its first month of release and I ran ads, but even so: thank you Renee!

Day 1 - 1,080 (ran a bknights ad)
Day 2 - 4,100 (ran a Freebooksy ad)


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> Thanks, we did. I live in Northwest section. In the mountains. Our town is about an hour away from the nearest place with a fast food chain. Enjoyed some Taco Bell yesterday. Ah, the little things in life.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Looks like some really great numbers, congrats everyone.
> 
> I woke up to a 5 star on our second book which was free back in June I believe. So I suspect they got it during that time but who knows unless they mention it.


Awesome, love the mountains  and Taco Bell


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for the January promo - 99 cent ebooks.

Details and the signup for are here:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for the January promo - 99 cent ebooks.
> 
> Details and the signup for are here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


This one will pass me by. I chill out in January; watch the tennis, go to the beach, drink espresso martinis, read ebooks...

But I wish you all the very best.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for the January promo - 99 cent ebooks.
> 
> Details and the signup for are here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


Submitted. Let's do this!


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> This one will pass me by. I chill out in January; watch the tennis, go to the beach, drink espresso martinis, read ebooks...
> 
> But I wish you all the very best.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for the January promo - 99 cent ebooks.
> 
> Details and the signup for are here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


It just occurred to me that our first book will celebrate another anniversary in January and having it on your page is a great way to celebrate. So it is now submitted.

Happy Holidays and Joyous New Year to All!


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this. We have 28 books so far. Should be a good promo 
Plenty of time to sign up:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## juliatheswede

Hello,

glad to see you're still doing this promo. I just submitted my new release.


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Bumping this. We have 28 books so far. Should be a good promo
> Plenty of time to sign up:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


Looking forward to it, Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping again - last week to sign up to promote your 99 cent book  We have 39 authors so far - should be a lot of exposure for our books.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!
Renee


----------



## C. J. Sears

Submitted my book for consideration. It'll be a 99 cent deal starting that day. Can't wait to see what happens and to help promote it!

Edit: Apparently, I can't do an actual countdown deal that day. It'll have to be a manual price decrease.


----------



## reneepawlish

CRex896 said:


> Submitted my book for consideration. It'll be a 99 deal starting that day. Can't wait to see what happens and to help promote it!
> 
> Edit: Apparently, I can't do an actual countdown deal that day. It'll have to be a manual price decrease.


Cool. I'll be working on the page over the weekend.

Thanks everyone who submitted. Still time if anyone else wants to submit a book


----------



## JRTomlin

Hi, Renee, could I get The Templar's Cross in this time? I'll have to do a manual price reduction, but that will work.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JRTomlin said:


> Hi, Renee, could I get The Templar's Cross in this time? I'll have to do a manual price reduction, but that will work.


I suspect she will since it wasn't in December's promo. If you need it here's the link to submit your book:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Lynn


----------



## JRTomlin

I haven't been able to time one of my promos with Renee's for about 6 months much to my loss.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JRTomlin said:


> I haven't been able to time one of my promos with Renee's for about 6 months much to my loss.


Well, I hope this time everything works out.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I suspect she will since it wasn't in December's promo. If you need it here's the link to submit your book:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Lynn


Yes, submit it. I'll be working on the page this weekend.

And an FYI for planning, February will be 18-19, for planning. The signup page is NOT up yet (won't be until January is completed).


----------



## JRTomlin

I submitted it yesterday, Renee, so hopefully it's in your stack somewhere.


----------



## reneepawlish

Last chance to sign up 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

I will be working on the page tonight and tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Last chance to sign up
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> I will be working on the page tonight and tomorrow. Thanks.


Got mine submitted, Renee! Do you see me in there?


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Thanks Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

January page is up. Please check to make sure it's correct. I passed on a couple that didn't seem to be very professional. Please let me know if there are any errors, and please don't share the page yet. Not everyone has discounted their books. Thanks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Pamela

The page looks wonderful.  Such a nice selection of books. Thanks for all the hard work, Renee.


----------



## Lyndawrites

Looking good, Renee. Thank you.


----------



## Hurricane John

Looks great Renee.  

So that's 46 books by 46 different authors?


----------



## C. J. Sears

reneepawlish said:


> January page is up. Please check to make sure it's correct. I passed on a couple that didn't seem to be very professional. Please let me know if there are any errors, and please don't share the page yet. Not everyone has discounted their books. Thanks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Unless I'm mistaken, it looks like you passed on _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_. May I ask why? Considering I was relying on this promo coming through I would like to know what exactly is unprofessional about my book. Or is this just an honest mistake? Please reply ASAP because I don't understand what I did wrong. 

Edit: If it's not a mistake, then I'm not seeing the problem. The cover looks professional, I know my writing is solid, and I've downloaded and checked the ebook myself to make sure there are no formatting errors.

Edit 2: Just a mistake. Issue happily resolved  .


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> January page is up. Please check to make sure it's correct. I passed on a couple that didn't seem to be very professional. Please let me know if there are any errors, and please don't share the page yet. Not everyone has discounted their books. Thanks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Ours is on there and the link is working. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## reneepawlish

If you don't see your book there, let me know. I might've just missed it, but if yours is one I passed on, we can chat privately if you'd like. CRex896, I'll be putting yours on the page today, sorry about that.
Thanks.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## C. J. Sears

reneepawlish said:


> If you don't see your book there, let me know. I might've just missed it, but if yours is one I passed on, we can chat privately if you'd like. CRex896, I'll be putting yours on the page today, sorry about that.
> Thanks.


Thanks again, Renee. I'm relieved that it was a simple mistake.  Looking forward to the 14th and helping us all get a few sales.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hurricane John said:


> Looks great Renee.
> 
> So that's 46 books by 46 different authors?


48 - I missed two. That's a lot of books, hopefully everyone promotes heavily and we'll see really good results


----------



## JRTomlin

Looks like a great selection: something for everyone.


----------



## 69959

It looks great, Renee. Thanks so much for putting this together!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Thank you very much, Renee.  I'll tweet and post to FB.  Last time you showed my book, I had great results.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

It looks fantastic! I'm new to this group. Is there a hashtag for this promo on twitter? I'd love to hear how everyone is promoting...just facebook & twitter? Blogs and newsletters too? (Sorry for the questions, if they're answered somewhere, just point me that way.)


----------



## PaulLev

Thanks - looks great!


----------



## jec

Seconding everyone else's comments, the page looks great.


----------



## jdcore

Joynell Schultz said:


> It looks fantastic! I'm new to this group. Is there a hashtag for this promo on twitter? I'd love to hear how everyone is promoting...just facebook & twitter? Blogs and newsletters too? (Sorry for the questions, if they're answered somewhere, just point me that way.)


It's actually all answered in this thread, but that's a lot of reading.

We were using #teammysterythriller. I forget if that's changed.

On the days of the promo we will be posting links to tweets, FB posts, blog posts, G+ posts, etc on this thread.


----------



## jdcore

Do we have a graphic yet? I'm composing my newsletter and like to include the art.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> It's actually all answered in this thread, but that's a lot of reading.
> 
> We were using #teammysterythriller. I forget if that's changed.
> 
> On the days of the promo we will be posting links to tweets, FB posts, blog posts, G+ posts, etc on this thread.


Thanks for answering. Yes, use #teammysterythriller or others with mystery or thriller in them.



jdcore said:


> Do we have a graphic yet? I'm composing my newsletter and like to include the art.


I sent out an email with a graphic. Let me email you with it. Or feel free to use your own.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Hi Renee. I'd like a copy of the graphic too (didn't get an email for some reason). When should we start posting/sharing the links. Now or wait till the promo officially starts tomorrow?


----------



## Hurricane John

Hi Renee

I didn't receive the email either. When did you send it out?


----------



## JRTomlin

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks for answering. Yes, use #teammysterythriller or others with mystery or thriller in them.
> 
> I sent out an email with a graphic. Let me email you with it. Or feel free to use your own.


Renee, could you email the graphic to me? I'd like to use it on FB. Thanks.

Just changed the price since I had to do it manually to be sure it was in place on schedule. Looking forward to it!


----------



## reneepawlish

JRTomlin said:


> Renee, could you email the graphic to me? I'd like to use it on FB. Thanks.
> 
> Just changed the price since I had to do it manually to be sure it was in place on schedule. Looking forward to it!


Just sent it. Let me know if you don't get the email.


----------



## JRTomlin

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## MarkParragh

Didn't get the email - can you resend the graphic? Putting together the email to my list now.

Thanks!


----------



## jec

You can find the graphic on the facebook page Renee's mystery and thriller promos.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1543019169326970/


----------



## PaulLev

jec said:


> You can find the graphic on the facebook page Renee's mystery and thriller promos.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1543019169326970/


That link isn't working now.


----------



## CSWCLynn

PaulLev said:


> That link isn't working now.


It works if you are a member of the group.

To become a member you can contact Renee via a private message.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Do we have a graphic yet? I'm composing my newsletter and like to include the art.


For all asking about the email with the graphic, it was sent on 11 Jan 2017. If you aren't seeing it and know you have signed up for the updates, then you may want to check your spam folder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdcore

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/01/renees-january-sale.html
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/820132738590240768
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/750345598446634

PS, the twitter and blog links will show you the graphic if you still need it.


----------



## PaulLev

Thanks, JDCore!

https://twitter.com/PaulLev/status/820139574718566404


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/01/renees-january-sale.html
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/820132738590240768
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/750345598446634
> 
> PS, the twitter and blog links will show you the graphic if you still need it.


Got you and PaulLev covered.

Here's my first round:

blog: http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/a-variety-of-ebooks-for-99cents-each-via-teammysterythriller

Pinterest board: https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/january-2017-teammysterythriller-99centusd-ebooks/

If anyone wishes they can tweet about the blog post and/or Pinterest board.

I have a couple tweets scheduled. Will share in other locations later after I get some sleep.


----------



## juliatheswede

I sent to my mailing list. Also posted on my Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/
Am retweeting other ppl's tweets and tweet my own. Will post on my blog as well.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I sent my newsletter out this morning. 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1850081561935378/?type=3&theater

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820294219868684288


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Posted and tweeted.  Thank you very much, Renee!


----------



## C. J. Sears

I've posted:

Blog - https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2017/01/14/teammysterythriller/
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/CJSearsAuthor/photos/a.269487670136113.1073741830.240435699707977/269487573469456/?type=3
Twitter - https://twitter.com/CJSearsAuthor/status/820311358218481666

I've also been retweeting. Retweeted PaulLev and JDCore so far.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## reneepawlish

I removed some books that weren't discounted.

Here's my FB post. I will be catching up later, I have an appointment now  Good luck everyone.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1391738417526056


----------



## CSWCLynn

Here's a tweet that goes directly to Renee's page.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820317381696307203
Edit: I've caught up on sharing. I'll come back later to share more.


----------



## Lyndawrites

Re-tweeted and shared Renee's FB post. Will hit the mailing list later.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## passerby

I'm sitting this one out, but I'll be re-tweeting and sharing your Facebook posts throughout the weekend. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## JRTomlin

Blech, I left the hashtag off the tweet I scheduled but I'll put it on later ones. I have the promo up on my facebook page and blog as well. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

Good luck everyone!

Google+: https://plus.google.com/103754615168709602718/posts/LwpGjqW7WMe

My Blog: https://jdonovels.wordpress.com

Facebook Page: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1414816848548535&substory_index=0&id=784464611583765&__tn__=%2As


----------



## Pamela

I am so disappointed.  On Jan 1st Renee put up the page so we could check to see if the links worked.

My book, Deadly Memories, was on the list under thrillers.  I thanked Renee for working hard.  I changed the price well ahead of time.

Now suddenly I see I"m no longer in this promotion.  My book disappeared.


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Pamela

Ohhhh  I thought it was reduced to 99 cents.  I should have checked last night.


----------



## reneepawlish

Pamela said:


> Ohhhh I thought it was reduced to 99 cents. I should have checked last night.


I have to remove books that are not discounted.


----------



## PaulLev

Good sales coming in!

https://plus.google.com/+PaulLevinson/posts/TPHmem4b5HN


----------



## MikeRyan

I re-tweeted some and did one of my own.

https://twitter.com/Mike_Ryan36/status/820375658836754432

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hope everyone is sharing and selling! 
I've only landed one sale so far. 

Here's my Twitter Post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/820412543781007365
And my Blog Post: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/01/14/mystery-and-thriller-promo/

The blog post automatically makes a post to Google+ and to Facebook.

Newsletter goes out tomorrow!

Thanks once again to Renee, who's awesomeness knows no bounds!


----------



## C. J. Sears

I'm really glad I joined in in doing this. I have no idea why but tweeting and retweeting today has been the most fun I've had marketing my book. Thanks again, Renee!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

This is great. I've definately had some sales related to this promo.

Here's my blog post: https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/01/14/need-a-book-dont-miss-these-promos/
And I've tweeted a few times under #Mysterythrillerpromo (I'm here: www.twitter.com/joynellj )

I don't have much of a mailing list yet, but someday, I hope.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Here are mine:

https://twitter.com/AuthorEJones/status/820441721347706880

https://twitter.com/AuthorEJones/status/820442248982708224

Thanks for your hard work, everyone.

Blessings,

E


----------



## Saturday&#039;s Child

Sent out a message to my newsletter this morning. Posted on facebook and twitter, too.

I actually remembered the hashtag. I'm pretty proud of myself for that.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Ethan Jones said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AuthorEJones/status/820441721347706880
> 
> https://twitter.com/AuthorEJones/status/820442248982708224
> 
> Thanks for your hard work, everyone.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> E


If the above links don't work then y'all might try these:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820491710715162627%5B%2Furl
Here's my blog on Goodreads, which it is possible if you like (as Mark K did - thanks Mark) or comment on, might go a little further to other readers.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14540185-a-variety-of-ebooks-for-99cents-each-via-teammysterythriller

Note: As of now we've had 4 sales (all from yesterday) for our first book. Way to go Team Mystery Thriller.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JRTomlin said:


> Blech, I left the hashtag off the tweet I scheduled but I'll put it on later ones. I have the promo up on my facebook page and blog as well.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


J.R. Tomlin's tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820391972829425665%5B%2Furl
General link to J.R. Tomlin Facebook fan page:

https://www.facebook.com/JRTomlinAuthor/

Hope this helps others who would like to share and comment.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Don't know if it will help get any of us more sales, but I made a second blog post about the promotion today.

https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2017/01/15/teammysterythriller-day-2/


----------



## CSWCLynn

CRex896 said:


> Don't know if it will help get any of us more sales, but I made a second blog post about the promotion today.
> 
> https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2017/01/15/teammysterythriller-day-2/


It can't hurt.

BTW: I tried to leave a comment but suffered technical issues. Not sure if it went through or not.


----------



## C. J. Sears

CSWCLynn said:


> It can't hurt.
> 
> BTW: I tried to leave a comment but suffered technical issues. Not sure if it went through or not.


I don't think it did go through but it's fine. With all the retweeting and tweeting we've all done I doubt that a single comment on my blog would have made much of a difference.

This was a fun little endeavor, I must admit. Got a few sales and for free that's a considerable bargain.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone - I had a long day away from the computer. I'll have some stats tomorrow. Hope it went well for everyone. If you don't mind posting some results, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone - I had a long day away from the computer. I'll have some stats tomorrow. Hope it went well for everyone. If you don't mind posting some results, I'd appreciate it


I sold 11 books. Thank you, Renee.


----------



## C. J. Sears

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone - I had a long day away from the computer. I'll have some stats tomorrow. Hope it went well for everyone. If you don't mind posting some results, I'd appreciate it


I'd booked a genre pulse and bknights promo the day before, so I can't say for certain what was what, but I believe I had 6-8 sales from this promotion. For a free affair, that's not bad at all. Glad I did this (he said for the third time).


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone - I had a long day away from the computer. I'll have some stats tomorrow. Hope it went well for everyone. If you don't mind posting some results, I'd appreciate it


We had 4 sales on Saturday and 1 on Sunday. Thanks Renee for putting up our book and many thanks to all who shared about Renee's page.


----------



## juliatheswede

I sold about eighteen and I'm guessing I had a bunch of borrows as well. I had a lot of page reads (about 5,000) between those two days. Since I didn't have any other promos/ads going, I consider it a success. Thanks for putting it together, Renee.


----------



## CSWCLynn

CRex896 said:


> I don't think it did go through but it's fine. With all the retweeting and tweeting we've all done I doubt that a single comment on my blog would have made much of a difference.
> 
> This was a fun little endeavor, I must admit. Got a few sales and for free that's a considerable bargain.


I hear you and agree, one comment may not have made a difference.

Glad you had fun. Now you're part of the team, even when your book isn't on sale, you can help us share about those that are. That's just as much fun.


----------



## Lyndawrites

Coming in late - sorry, I've had the chest infection from hell since Christmas, and still have a hacking cough.

Anyways. Total sales of my book prior to the promo - 7. Sales on Saturday - 8. Sales on Sunday - 5.

I'm happy with that, and I did manage to tweet and post on FB a couple of times. Glad to see some good numbers. Thanks Renee and CSWCLynn for the support.


----------



## jec

I had 9 sales on Saturday, 5 on Sunday, and an additional 3 in the wee hours of Monday morning for a total of 17. I posted on facebook in the mystery and 99 cent groups, tweeted, retweeted and sent a newsletter to my list. I'm happy with my sales and love hearing about everyone's success. Thanks so much Renee for coordinating this. Now if I could just figure out how to get sales at $2.99 instead of $0.99.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hey all. We had over 2,000 clicks, and lots of sales. As I scrolled through the links, it looks like sales varied from one or two copies to over 30 or more. I hope everyone felt it gave their book a boost.

Next month will be free books - Feb 18-19


----------



## CAS Writes

Thanks Renee! This was the first promotion I've ever tried. I had 12 sales on Sat and 1 on Sun.


----------



## reneepawlish

CAS Writes said:


> Thanks Renee! This was the first promotion I've ever tried. I had 12 sales on Sat and 1 on Sun.


You're welcome, to you and everyone who's said thank you  Glad you felt it was worth it.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Lyndawrites said:


> Coming in late - sorry, I've had the chest infection from hell since Christmas, and still have a hacking cough.
> 
> Anyways. Total sales of my book prior to the promo - 7. Sales on Saturday - 8. Sales on Sunday - 5.
> 
> I'm happy with that, and I did manage to tweet and post on FB a couple of times. Glad to see some good numbers. Thanks Renee and CSWCLynn for the support.


You're most welcome.

Sorry to hear about your illness. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Eyestrain

I was another one of the walking wounded for this promotion (everyone has this cold by the looks of it). But I sold 12 copies on day one and one more of day two. A better showing from me since the last promotion, so thanks again.


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks for an excellent promotion, Renee.

_The Templar's Cross_ has been averaging around 13 or 14 sales a day. During the promotion, I had 66 sales total so those are very good results. The page reads also had a small spike.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jena H

Sounds like people are getting some good results.        Too bad I don't tweet or have a blog, though.


----------



## reneepawlish

Jena H said:


> Sounds like people are getting some good results.  Too bad I don't tweet or have a blog, though.


Do you have a mailing list? This is preferable to any social media. If you have that, feel free to join.


----------



## Jena H

reneepawlish said:


> Do you have a mailing list? This is preferable to any social media. If you have that, feel free to join.


No, no mailing list. But good luck to those taking part.


----------



## PaulLev

11 sales - thanks Renee and everyone!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I've put my name down for Feb. I have a hard-boiled permafree - will that be suitable? Only a few hundred on my mailing list, plus a little more on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## reneepawlish

ADDavies said:


> I've put my name down for Feb. I have a hard-boiled permafree - will that be suitable? Only a few hundred on my mailing list, plus a little more on Facebook and Twitter.


That's fine, but there's no signup yet for February. I'll post here when the signup form is ready, or you can sign up for the author email list to know when the form is ready.


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for Feb 18-19 - free books. We do very well with the free promos, so you'll likely see a nice boost in downloads. Directions and signup link on this page:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for Feb 18-19 - free books. We do very well with the free promos, so you'll likely see a nice boost in downloads. Directions and signup link on this page:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the information. Don't plan to participate with a book but will help share about the event when and where I can.


----------



## JB Rowley

CSWCLynn said:


> Thanks for the information. Don't plan to participate with a book but will help share about the event when and where I can.


Same.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> Thanks for the information. Don't plan to participate with a book but will help share about the event when and where I can.





JB Rowley said:


> Same.


Thanks, I appreciate the support (and I'm sure the other participating authors do too). Hope to see you both in a future promo


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this 

Now accepting submissions for Feb 18-19 - free books. We do very well with the free promos, so you'll likely see a nice boost in downloads. Directions and signup link on this page:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Bumping this
> 
> Now accepting submissions for Feb 18-19 - free books. We do very well with the free promos, so you'll likely see a nice boost in downloads. Directions and signup link on this page:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Renee! I just submitted Monsoon Morning for inclusion. Let's hope this is a good one for everybody!


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this 

Still time to submit for Feb 18-19 - free books. Free promos, so you'll likely see a nice boost in downloads. Directions and signup link on this page:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Hey all,

The February page has been created. Please check for any errors. I didn't take one book that was UF, other than that, everyone should be there. Thanks 
Please don't share the link until this weekend as many of the books aren't discounted yet.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## JB Rowley

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jdcore

Is there a graphic? I'll put it in my newsletter. I'm not in this one, but I'll be retweeting, and Facebooking too.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Is there a graphic? I'm in the promo and will be emailing my list this weekend, but haven't received an email with a graphic. If there isn't one, that's okay, too.


----------



## reneepawlish

jdcore said:


> Is there a graphic? I'll put it in my newsletter. I'm not in this one, but I'll be retweeting, and Facebooking too.





Sara Rosett said:


> Is there a graphic? I'm in the promo and will be emailing my list this weekend, but haven't received an email with a graphic. If there isn't one, that's okay, too.


The graphic will be sent in an email tomorrow morning. Sorry for the delayed response. Just started a new job and I don't have much time to check my email during the day.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Thanks, Renee!


----------



## EmOBrien

Wishing everyone a great weekend! Thanks to those who are sharing.
Here are my links so far and I've also sent the deal out in my newsletter.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien/photos/a.520857007997352.1073741827.519982294751490/1254284014654644/?type=3&theater
Twitter: https://twitter.com/EmeraldOBrien_/status/832957359555301379


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Thank you, Renee! I sent my newsletters this morning. I've posted on Twitter & Facebook for all my pen names.

Here are my links: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Grae-Lily-1527530184185267/posts/ (It's pinned to the top of the page. It wouldn't let me save the link.)
https://www.facebook.com/353535498327031/photos/a.363534137327167.1073741828.353535498327031/416216278725619/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/832949776975069185
Twitter: https://twitter.com/PenelopesBooks/status/832948836695949313
FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1784877345166491/
FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/341416789386366/permalink/577216419139734/
FB: https://www.facebook.com/ava.mallory.9/posts/1853797724897185


----------



## reneepawlish

I removed two books that weren't discounted. My FB post went out, and I will tweet and RT throughout the day. Also have emails going to my readers, over 17k, and to over 1500 readers that are exclusive to this promo.
Good luck everyone and please push the promo for the best results - thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1432234133476484:0


----------



## CSWCLynn

EmOBrien said:


> Wishing everyone a great weekend! Thanks to those who are sharing.
> Here are my links so far and I've also sent the deal out in my newsletter.
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorEmeraldOBrien/photos/a.520857007997352.1073741827.519982294751490/1254284014654644/?type=3&theater
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/EmeraldOBrien_/status/832957359555301379


Thanks for the well-wishes. Thanks for retweeting my tweet outs from earlier.

I've commented on these two.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Genre Hoarder said:


> Thank you, Renee! I sent my newsletters this morning. I've posted on Twitter & Facebook for all my pen names.
> 
> Here are my links: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Grae-Lily-1527530184185267/posts/ (It's pinned to the top of the page. It wouldn't let me save the link.)
> https://www.facebook.com/353535498327031/photos/a.363534137327167.1073741828.353535498327031/416216278725619/
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/832949776975069185
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/PenelopesBooks/status/832948836695949313
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1784877345166491/
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/341416789386366/permalink/577216419139734/
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/ava.mallory.9/posts/1853797724897185


You were a busy person. I commented on all the ones that I could.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I just sent an email to my list and posted on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQqohhRhu-v/. It will automatically go to my blog, FB, and Twitter this afternoon. Thanks for including me!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> I removed two books that weren't discounted. My FB post went out, and I will tweet and RT throughout the day. Also have emails going to my readers, over 17k, and to over 1500 readers that are exclusive to this promo.
> Good luck everyone and please push the promo for the best results - thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1432234133476484:0


Commented.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Here's what I've posted so far:

Blog:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/for-the-love-of-free-ebooks-teammysterythriller

Blog on Goodreads:

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14716134-for-the-love-of-free-ebooks-teammysterythriller

Twitter link to Pinterest Board:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/833009197864325120

Twitter link directly to Promo page

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/832907728578367489

Link to LinkedIn post which goes directly to promo page:

https://www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6238833315286253568

Here's a link to my Google+ page that has a post that should go directly to promo page:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

That's all I can think of for now. If I remember a place I haven't posted, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Sara Rosett said:


> I just sent an email to my list and posted on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQqohhRhu-v/. It will automatically go to my blog, FB, and Twitter this afternoon. Thanks for including me!


Here's a link to Sara's tweet:

https://twitter.com/SaraRosett/status/833058283392864256

Here's a link to Sara's FB author page:

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorSaraRosett

Here's a link to Sara's blog pages:

http://www.sararosett.com/blog/

Hope that helps people find and share.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Posted to my blog, which automatically posts to my Facebook Page and my Twitter account.  Also, retweeting is important, so let's keep it up guys!  My newsletter goes out tomorrow.
Best of luck!


----------



## JB Rowley

Link to my tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833039225599647744


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Posted to my blog, which automatically posts to my Facebook Page and my Twitter account. Also, retweeting is important, so let's keep it up guys! My newsletter goes out tomorrow.
> Best of luck!


Right, and commenting on FB posts, too. The more we like, comment, and share, the more FB notices and then shows our posts to more people


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Just resent the email to those who didn't open the first round.

Here's today's links: https://plus.google.com/+AvaMallory/posts/jowv8TZx9N4

FB top post: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/833349786732548098

FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/posts/1785557748431784:0


----------



## H.N. Wake

I posted on FB and Twitter and send a newsletter on Saturday.  This promo was killer for me: over 1,100 downloads and about 20 organic subs via the link in my book.  VERY CHUFFED!!  Thanks Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

Over 19k clicks this month. I hope it was a great promo for everyone


----------



## reneepawlish

You can now submit books for the March 99 cent promo. Please do not submit a book you featured in February. Thanks 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## hunterone

I'm in.

One question Renee. When will you be posting the link to the page we give to our readers?


----------



## Hurricane John

Just signed up for the March Promotion.  Thanks Renee


----------



## CSWCLynn

hunterone said:


> I'm in.
> 
> One question Renee. When will you be posting the link to the page we give to our readers?


Hunter,

We usually get the link a few days before the event after Renee has had time to post the books then we make sure that the proper book is entered and linked. However, we are not to post the link until the event begins because there are times that books are not reduced until that time. Hope that makes sense.

--------------------------------------
Renee,

Our book has been submitted and pending your approval.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Time to come up for air and get a little marketing done. I haven't listed a book since November, I think, but just added one for the March promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> Hunter,
> 
> We usually get the link a few days before the event after Renee has had time to post the books then we make sure that the proper book is entered and linked. However, we are not to post the link until the event begins because there are times that books are not reduced until that time. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Renee,
> 
> Our book has been submitted and pending your approval.


CSWCLynn - thanks for answering.

As usual, I will get to all books as we get closer to the promo.

Thanks to you and everyone for submitting. We are already up to 30 books  Should be a good promo!


----------



## Eskimo

Thanks Renee. I entered Safety Valve for this month.

Quick question for you (or anyone who's gone wide) -- this will be my first 99 cent promo since expanding into D2D (Nook, iBooks, Kobo) and Pronoun (Google). How much advanced notice do you have to give each seller when you move the price down to 99 cents? Actually, am also wondering about Amazon too, since this will be my first non-Countdown promo.

Thanks!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

My book, The Cold, Bending Light has been submitted.  

Looking forward to this promo!  Lets shout it out from the rooftops!

Also, thank you Renee for continuing to provide this opportunity.  You are appreciated!


----------



## reneepawlish

Now at 33, but I am seeing some that have been repeated multiple times. No issue with this, but you will likely see diminishing returns. Please consider reaching out to mystery/thriller authors who don't know about this promo  Fresh book and fresh eyeballs on the promo will help us all 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hardnutt

Entered my Rafferty Boxset Books 1 - 4.

Many thanks, Renee.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Now at 33, but I am seeing some that have been repeated multiple times. No issue with this, but you will likely see diminishing returns. Please consider reaching out to mystery/thriller authors who don't know about this promo  Fresh book and fresh eyeballs on the promo will help us all
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Good advice. I've entered The Cold, Bending Light in this promotion before. After this run, I think I'll sit out for a few months. I don't have many full length novels to work with, so it might be best.


----------



## L.B

Just signed up for my first go at this!

When do we actually send everything out? Are we alerted by email when to do it?


----------



## CSWCLynn

L.B said:


> Just signed up for my first go at this!
> 
> When do we actually send everything out? Are we alerted by email when to do it?


Welcome!

Thanks for joining us.

Renee sets aside time to verify the books that were sent and then share the link for the current month. When she has done that she will put a message here to let us know. Then, those who are participating will check to see if their book is in the promo and that the link actually goes through. If there is an issue then you let her know. Each of us is responsible for making sure our book is at the proper price. For 99 cent you can do Kindle Count Down but that only changes the price for a few marketplaces. So if you wish to reach globally then it is best to manually lower the prices. This is best done anywhere from 24 to 48 hours prior to the sale date. The sale time is set at 12:01 US Pacific time so that those books who are on Kindle Countdown should flip over. If your book is not at the proper price when Renee checks then it will be removed from the Promo.

As for marketing, that is done the days of the promotion because if it is done beforehand some of the books may not have changed prices and that is not fair to the reader. If you can schedule something ahead of time, then that may make things easier on you. Just be aware of when the event actually takes place and take your time zone into consideration as well.

I think that covers everything. Hope it helps out.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> CSWCLynn - thanks for answering.
> 
> As usual, I will get to all books as we get closer to the promo.
> 
> Thanks to you and everyone for submitting. We are already up to 30 books  Should be a good promo!


You're welcome, Renee. I know you are a very busy lady and I help where I can. 

Thanks for all you do behind the scenes.



David Chill said:


> Thanks Renee. I entered Safety Valve for this month.
> 
> Quick question for you (or anyone who's gone wide) -- this will be my first 99 cent promo since expanding into D2D (Nook, iBooks, Kobo) and Pronoun (Google). How much advanced notice do you have to give each seller when you move the price down to 99 cents? Actually, am also wondering about Amazon too, since this will be my first non-Countdown promo.
> 
> Thanks!


David,

I'm not sure about D2D but I remember when I was wide it would take a couple of weeks sometimes for things to change. Amazon is usually anywhere from 24-48 hours I believe. It will tell you when you are through the process...which of course can be too late.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks CSWCLynn for answering


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Hi Renee, I'd like to enter the promo with my historical mystery, but I have no mailing list and 60 people on my facebook page so my marketing would be pretty lame. I guess I could boost a facebook post? Anyway, I'd like to submit but if you think it would be too cheeky feel free to say no!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi Renee, I'd like to enter the promo with my historical mystery, but I have no mailing list and 60 people on my facebook page so my marketing would be pretty lame.


We all start somewhere!  Personally I think it's important to have lots for readers to choose from and fresh content each time, so that readers keep coming back for more. Speaking of which, I need to hurry up and finish & release a new book or two. Anyway, I'd recommend submitting your book and just plan to do the best you can in terms of marketing. Plus, no matter how few people you have in your audience, you can boost the promo overall by retweeting, liking, upvoting, etc. the posts that others make. Not only will that expose the promo to your followers, it tweaks the algorithms to make those posts reach more of the audiences of those who post them.


----------



## costapress

I'm new to this and have submitted Steps to Heaven, thanks to Lynn for inviting me! Looking forward to getting involved, sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Crenel said:


> We all start somewhere!  Personally I think it's important to have lots for readers to choose from and fresh content each time, so that readers keep coming back for more. Speaking of which, I need to hurry up and finish & release a new book or two. Anyway, I'd recommend submitting your book and just plan to do the best you can in terms of marketing. Plus, no matter how few people you have in your audience, you can boost the promo overall by retweeting, liking, upvoting, etc. the posts that others make. Not only will that expose the promo to your followers, it tweaks the algorithms to make those posts reach more of the audiences of those who post them.


Thanks, I've submitted my book!


----------



## L.B

CSWCLynn said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Thanks for joining us.
> 
> Renee sets aside time to verify the books that were sent and then share the link for the current month. When she has done that she will put a message here to let us know. Then, those who are participating will check to see if their book is in the promo and that the link actually goes through. If there is an issue then you let her know. Each of us is responsible for making sure our book is at the proper price. For 99 cent you can do Kindle Count Down but that only changes the price for a few marketplaces. So if you wish to reach globally then it is best to manually lower the prices. This is best done anywhere from 24 to 48 hours prior to the sale date. The sale time is set at 12:01 US Pacific time so that those books who are on Kindle Countdown should flip over. If your book is not at the proper price when Renee checks then it will be removed from the Promo.
> 
> As for marketing, that is done the days of the promotion because if it is done beforehand some of the books may not have changed prices and that is not fair to the reader. If you can schedule something ahead of time, then that may make things easier on you. Just be aware of when the event actually takes place and take your time zone into consideration as well.
> 
> I think that covers everything. Hope it helps out.


Thank you CSW!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks CSWCLynn for answering


You're welcome.



costapress said:


> I'm new to this and have submitted Steps to Heaven, thanks to Lynn for inviting me! Looking forward to getting involved, sounds like a great opportunity.


You're most welcome. I think Steps to Heaven is the best one to start with. 



L.B said:


> Thank you CSW!


You're very welcome.


----------



## reneepawlish

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi Renee, I'd like to enter the promo with my historical mystery, but I have no mailing list and 60 people on my facebook page so my marketing would be pretty lame. I guess I could boost a facebook post? Anyway, I'd like to submit but if you think it would be too cheeky feel free to say no!


Sure, submit, and help wherever you can. A FB boost would reach more people, and as others have said, lots of commenting, tweeting etc will help, too.
Thanks


----------



## Brian Drake

I signed up late last week with the first in a new series. Thanks for the opportunity to try this. Looking forward to helping.


----------



## Anna Drake

This is a great promo. I took part in one several months ago. The results were super. Thanks for all your work on this. I have submitted a cozy mystery. It's not run in your promotion before.


----------



## reneepawlish

Anna Drake said:


> This is a great promo. I took part in one several months ago. The results were super. Thanks for all your work on this. I have submitted a cozy mystery. It's not run in your promotion before.


Thanks, glad it's been helpful


----------



## reneepawlish

I will be working on the new page in the next day or two. Still time to sign up.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

We have over 50 authors so far, should be a really good promo


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> I will be working on the new page in the next day or two. Still time to sign up.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> We have over 50 authors so far, should be a really good promo


Sounds like we will busy next weekend - love it!


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> I will be working on the new page in the next day or two. Still time to sign up.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> We have over 50 authors so far, should be a really good promo


That's wonderful. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## reneepawlish

The page has been created. Please don't share ahead of time. Check to make sure it's correct. I passed on one book that was a novella, and I contacted two others about their books. If you don't see yours there, let me know and I'll see what happened. Thanks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I don't see mine renee, did i do something wrong?


----------



## reneepawlish

T E Scott Writer said:


> I don't see mine renee, did i do something wrong?


It's a novella. The submit page states: If your full-length novel is 99 cents March 18-19, 2017, enter it here.
If you have a full-length novel you'd like to submit, I'll put it in. Thanks.


----------



## Bo

Thanks a million for including me. I've never done this before, so looking forward to it. Very exciting! Thank you.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

reneepawlish said:


> It's a novella. The submit page states: If your full-length novel is 99 cents March 18-19, 2017, enter it here.
> If you have a full-length novel you'd like to submit, I'll put it in. Thanks.


The first book, the paranormal investigations... is a novel (60 thousand words)? Did i submit the wrong one?


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The page has been created. Please don't share ahead of time. Check to make sure it's correct. I passed on one book that was a novella, and I contacted two others about their books. If you don't see yours there, let me know and I'll see what happened. Thanks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Page looks great Renee. Our book went through. I'll put our book on sale manually tomorrow so that it will go to all the Amazon marketplaces in time. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## CSWCLynn

David Chill said:


> Thanks Renee. I entered Safety Valve for this month.
> 
> Quick question for you (or anyone who's gone wide) -- this will be my first 99 cent promo since expanding into D2D (Nook, iBooks, Kobo) and Pronoun (Google). How much advanced notice do you have to give each seller when you move the price down to 99 cents? Actually, am also wondering about Amazon too, since this will be my first non-Countdown promo.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi David,

I just changed the price on our Amazon book. Even though it is exclusive to Amazon, when doing worldwide deals, I prefer to manually change it. As I approached the bottom where I go to confirm my change, I saw this note:



> Terms & Conditions
> It can take up to 72 hours for your title to be available for purchase on Amazon.
> By clicking Publish below, I confirm that I have all rights necessary to make the content I am uploading available for marketing, distribution and sale in each territory I have indicated above, and that I am in compliance with the KDP Terms and Conditions.


From past experience, I don't believe it takes as long as that but one never knows. Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Thanks for this! Great stuff!


----------



## CSWCLynn

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks for this! Great stuff!


I agree. Renee is awesome.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just saw a notice that a pin was removed because of copyright issues. I mention this because as I always do, I plan on posting the cover art of the books that are featured during the month of March. If any of you new to the group have an issue with this, please let me know in a Private Message before Friday 17 Mar 2017, 7 p.m. (1900 hours) US Mountain time (GMT -7).

I have noticed that even pinned cover art for books from many months back have been picked up by fellow Pinterest members. It is an awesome way for books to stay in front of potential readers. Plus it helps us to know when a particular book was last in a promotion. Note: The exception was September 2016.

If you'd like to get an idea of what I've done feel free to visit:

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/


----------



## reneepawlish

T E Scott Writer said:


> The first book, the paranormal investigations... is a novel (60 thousand words)? Did i submit the wrong one?


Christmas With The Abominable Snowman was submitted.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Ah, sorry renee i must have put the wrong link! Should have been the link to the first book. No worries, I'll join in another month, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## reneepawlish

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah, sorry renee i must have put the wrong link! Should have been the link to the first book. No worries, I'll join in another month, sorry for the confusion.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## passerby

CSWCLynn said:


> I just changed the price on our Amazon book. Even though it is exclusive to Amazon, when doing worldwide deals, I prefer to manually change it. As I approached the bottom where I go to confirm my change, I saw this note:
> 
> From past experience, I don't believe it takes as long as that but one never knows. Hope that helps answer your question.


I followed your lead and manually changed the price on my book yesterday. Thanks for the tip, Lynn!


----------



## CSWCLynn

V.P. said:


> I followed your lead and manually changed the price on my book yesterday. Thanks for the tip, Lynn!


You're welcome. Hope it helps out.


----------



## Pamela

To CSWCLynn - your Pinterest page is awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Pamela said:


> To CSWCLynn - your Pinterest page is awesome. Thanks!


Thanks!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a twitter link for the newest Pinterest board (ones that were not 99cents after midnight US Pacific time deleted):

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/843008858570276865

Here's a twitter link for my blog post. Feel free to comment or even visit my other blog posts.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/843010598120177664

Definitely comments on re-tweets can help as well. Great for the cause because it looks like engagement and one never knows - others might visit the sites and download eBooks.

I have Tweet outs scheduled that go directly to promo page.

Go #TeamMysteryThriller

More when my eyelids aren't drooping.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Shared in my newsletter and on Facebook and Twitter.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1885138355096365&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843014034181971968


----------



## costapress

Hi, shared on my Sgt Major Crane facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/sgtmajorcrane/
and on my personal facebook page.
Also a new blog post
http://wendycartmell.webs.com/apps/blog/show/44438037-try-a-new-author-for-99p-c-
and posted tweets and shared in a newsletter!
Here's hoping for lots of new eyes on our books!
Thanks Renee and Lynn


----------



## hardnutt

Hi All,

I've sent a newsletter to subscribers, posted to my facebooks page (https://www.facebook.com/Geraldine.Evans.Cime.Author/?ref=bookmarks), personal page and various groups, I've tweeted and done a blog post [URL=https://geraldineevansbooks.wordpress.com/2017/03/18/50-mysteries-and-thrillers-all-at-99c/]https://geraldineevansbooks.wordpress.com/2017/03/18/50-mysteries-and-thrillers-all-at-99c/.
[/url]
Here's hoping it's a great promo for us all!


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Here are this morning's posts/tweets:

https://www.facebook.com/1527530184185267/photos/a.1528098584128427.1073741828.1527530184185267/1896702787268003/
https://www.facebook.com/ava.mallory.9/posts/1868280753448882
https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1801143200206572/
https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/ (Pinned post)
https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/843090092705177601

My newsletter is scheduled to go out this morning and I'll follow-up for unopens tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Promoting the link today on FB, Twitter and blog!


----------



## jdcore

Newsletter sent.
Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/783580355123158:0
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/842996745080659968
Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/03/two-promos-one-weekend.html


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Tweeted and newsletter done!


----------



## Eyestrain

I've held off as long as I could, but my Kindle Countdown Deal still hasn't kicked in on Amazon.com. The Amazon U.K. price is correct, but unfortunately Sex Tape remains at full price in the U.S. I've written to Amazon twice in the last six hours trying to get them to correct this (my dashboard says the promo is running correctly on both sites, even through it clearly isn't).

Anyway, this is looking like a misfire for me, so I'm just going to go ahead and do the blog post and newsletter as planned, so at least my readers can get directed to everyone else's properly priced books. Just know this wasn't my oversight, and that I didn't forget to reprice my book. Renee's promos have done well for me in the past, and I hate being left out due to a screw up on Amazon's end.

Hopefully this gets fixed soon and I can salvage something from this weekend.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone. I had to remove two thrillers that weren't discounted. My FB post and tweet are out (FB automatically tweets). I'll be working on sharing everyone's posts today, and I have emails going out throughout the day. We have almost 2k people in the dedicated promo email list, and that email went out this morning. I hope it's a good promo for everyone.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1463078103725420:0


----------



## reneepawlish

Eyestrain said:


> I've held off as long as I could, but my Kindle Countdown Deal still hasn't kicked in on Amazon.com. The Amazon U.K. price is correct, but unfortunately Sex Tape remains at full price in the U.S. I've written to Amazon twice in the last six hours trying to get them to correct this (my dashboard says the promo is running correctly on both sites, even through it clearly isn't).
> 
> Anyway, this is looking like a misfire for me, so I'm just going to go ahead and do the blog post and newsletter as planned, so at least my readers can get directed to everyone else's properly priced books. Just know this wasn't my oversight, and that I didn't forget to reprice my book. Renee's promos have done well for me in the past, and I hate being left out due to a screw up on Amazon's end.
> 
> Hopefully this gets fixed soon and I can salvage something from this weekend.


It is discounted when I checked


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> It is discounted when I checked


The last I checked too.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I stopped by for a moment. I will tweet out etc. above then come back after getting something to eat. For now here's a link to my blog on Goodreads. The hope is the more likes and comments the farther the post and thus the link to the sale will go.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14853816-teammysterythriller-ebooks-for-99cents---marchmadness---luckoftheir


----------



## Brian Drake

Thank you for organizing this, Renee. I will post to my Facebook and blog right now.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Posted to my website: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/03/18/mystery-weekend/
The website also automatically posts to Facebook, Google, Tumblr, and Twitter.
Here's my recent Twitter post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/843158875146731520

Not seeing a lot of Retweets going on, so let's get cracking! 

Also, Renee, you are awesome. You do know this, right?


----------



## ToniD

Thanks Renee, as always!

Tweeted: The THRILLING Dollar Store.... https://twitter.com/ToniDwiggins


----------



## Eyestrain

reneepawlish said:


> It is discounted when I checked


My issue with Amazon has been resolved. Turns out there was no issue at all.

The price was changed, I just can't see the countdown change on Amazon U.S. from Canada. What threw me was that I _can_ see the price change on the U.K site.

I guess it's a Commonwealth thing. Maybe.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Vickie Britton @vickiebrit https://twitter.com/vickiebrit 
my tweet--rt if you can.
99 cent #Mystery and #Thriller ebooks this weekend http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo Over 50 books to choose from! pls RT pic.twitter.com/k9QN0fzGkH


----------



## PattiLarsen

Posted on Facebook and Twitter  http://twitter.com/PattiLarsen and https://www.facebook.com/authorpattilarsen/posts/10154946789476405
I've shared both on my regular page and my author page... I'll keep tweeting  Thank you for the wonderful opportunity to participate!


----------



## CSWCLynn

M.W. Griffith said:


> Posted to my website: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/03/18/mystery-weekend/
> The website also automatically posts to Facebook, Google, Tumblr, and Twitter.
> Here's my recent Twitter post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/843158875146731520
> 
> Not seeing a lot of Retweets going on, so let's get cracking!
> 
> Also, Renee, you are awesome. You do know this, right?


I've been re-tweeting and scheduling out tweets for blogs. Trying to spread the love around without overwhelming the audience.

Here's a link to a post I did on LinkedIn:

https://www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6248984153434443777

Here's a link to my Google+ where I posted something. +1 and comments always appreciated.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Posted to my website: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/03/18/mystery-weekend/
> The website also automatically posts to Facebook, Google, Tumblr, and Twitter.
> Here's my recent Twitter post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/843158875146731520
> 
> Not seeing a lot of Retweets going on, so let's get cracking!
> 
> Also, Renee, you are awesome. You do know this, right?


Thank you for saying so. Life has been a little rough of late, and your kind comment (and others) made my day


----------



## costapress

Yeah! Steps to Heaven has joined Renee's two books in the top 100 in Noir on Amazon.com!  Thanks everyone, especially Renee for all her hard work. I'm still tweeting and today am posting to Facebook Groups.


----------



## Hurricane John

Sold 13 books so far. Woo hoo!

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/03/18/mysterythriller-promotion-people-behaving-badly-only-0-99/

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1479404778756408&substory_index=0&id=784464611583765


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Struggling with technical problems this weekend, but I finally got a chance to do some sharing and retweeting. This was supposed to be a very productive weekend, but that went out the window abruptly. /sigh/


----------



## JB Rowley

Go guys! Not in this one but I'm retweeting and sharing when I can. Renee's promos are awesome.


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> Go guys! Not in this one but I'm retweeting and sharing when I can. Renee's promos are awesome.


Thank you, appreciate the help.

Stats for Saturday:

1490 clicks to various books, over 100 books shipped (maybe more). We'll see what today brings.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thank you for saying so. Life has been a little rough of late, and your kind comment (and others) made my day


None of this would be possible without you Renee. Many thanks for everything.
___________________________________________________________________

Saw this tweet by @BoBrennan and thought I'd post here so others can help share it:

https://twitter.com/BoBrennanWriter/status/843029930451582976

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a tweet I did earlier today:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/843539233885360129

Now I'm going through and do re-tweets as CSWCLynn in hopes of capturing a few more eyes on our prizes.


----------



## CSWCLynn

costapress said:


> Yeah! Steps to Heaven has joined Renee's two books in the top 100 in Noir on Amazon.com!  Thanks everyone, especially Renee for all her hard work. I'm still tweeting and today am posting to Facebook Groups.


That is awesome. I bet not all of your newsletters have reached their intended reader either. When that happens - look out team.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hurricane John said:


> Sold 13 books so far. Woo hoo!
> 
> https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/03/18/mysterythriller-promotion-people-behaving-badly-only-0-99/
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1479404778756408&substory_index=0&id=784464611583765
> 
> Visited - have posted a tweet for your blog on CSWCLynn





JB Rowley said:


> Go guys! Not in this one but I'm retweeting and sharing when I can. Renee's promos are awesome.
> 
> Thanks have seen you around.





reneepawlish said:


> Thank you, appreciate the help.
> 
> Stats for Saturday:
> 
> 1490 clicks to various books, over 100 books shipped (maybe more). We'll see what today brings.


Friday had a sale on book one and book two - not sure if it was related to this promo or not.
Saturday had 2 sales on book two.
Sunday - nothing so far but who knows.

Many thanks to everyone participating out front, on the sidelines, and behind the scenes.


----------



## karenchester

I sent out my newsletter and posted on FB yesterday.

34 books sold. Great result!

Thanks to Renee and everyone who participated. Always a great promo.


----------



## Hurricane John

I sold 21 books during the promo.   

Thanks again Renee for having these promos and thanks to all the other authors who participated in this one. 

Hope everyone did well.


----------



## reneepawlish

There were 2428 clicks to the promo page, and roughly 500 books bought. Thanks everyone for the work on the promo.
April 15-16 will be free books.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> There were 2428 clicks to the promo page, and roughly 500 books bought. Thanks everyone for the work on the promo.
> April 15-16 will be free books.


I had one sale come up after midnight. Then another later on. Not sure if these were from Team Mystery Thriller or Booktastik. Just thought I'd mention it in case they came through for this group.

Not sure what will happen in April, but if I'm available I'll be here.


----------



## hardnutt

I sold 144 books during the promo: 18 on the 18th and 126 on the 19th. Way better than usual. Definite draw offering a four box-set.

Thanks, Renee.


----------



## Hurricane John

hardnutt said:


> I sold 144 books during the promo: 18 on the 18th and 126 on the 19th. Way better than usual. Definite draw offering a four box-set.
> 
> Thanks, Renee.


Wow. That's wonderful. Congratulations!

And here I thought I did really well selling 21 copies.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I sold four copies, one on Friday and three on Saturday. You might think that's bad, but for a book that almost never sells, I'd say it's pretty nice! Will be even nicer if even one of them continues on to the next book, although I have zero expectations for read-through. OTOH, I do need to get the third book finished and on the market...


----------



## jdcore

Crenel said:


> I sold four copies, one on Friday and three on Saturday. You might think that's bad, but for a book that almost never sells, I'd say it's pretty nice! Will be even nicer if even one of them continues on to the next book, although I have zero expectations for read-through. OTOH, I do need to get the third book finished and on the market...


I had similar experience. Four on the first day, one on the second for a book with no other promo, and it's over a year old.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> I sold four copies, one on Friday and three on Saturday. You might think that's bad, but for a book that almost never sells, I'd say it's pretty nice! Will be even nicer if even one of them continues on to the next book, although I have zero expectations for read-through. OTOH, I do need to get the third book finished and on the market...





jdcore said:


> I had similar experience. Four on the first day, one on the second for a book with no other promo, and it's over a year old.


I prefer to think of us as having a niche market. 

Seriously, I've read y'all's books and enjoyed them but then again, I am unique in so many ways. Wish I knew what the answer was for us. Maybe start a niche market club.


----------



## hardnutt

Hurricane John said:


> Wow. That's wonderful. Congratulations!
> 
> And here I thought I did really well selling 21 copies.


Thanks. Mind it was four novels for the price of one, so I had to do well or hang up my author hat.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

CSWCLynn said:


> Wish I knew what the answer was for us.


The answer for me seems to be to keep doing these promos.  And writing more words and publishing more books and getting better covers, 'cause I don't have forever to wait for my existing ones to perform a miracle.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> The answer for me seems to be to keep doing these promos.  And writing more words and publishing more books and getting better covers, 'cause I don't have forever to wait for my existing ones to perform a miracle.


I hear what you're saying. I love the covers to "Lessons" they fit the theme. I think you're right about writing more words, the occasional promo to keep the work in the eye of the public. One day someone will see it, get it, read it, love it, and shout it out to someone else or make a movie of them.

Chin up!!


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry, behind on this. You can sign up for April (free books) here:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Please read the directions if you haven't  Thanks and have a great week.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry, behind on this. You can sign up for April (free books) here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Please read the directions if you haven't  Thanks and have a great week.


We are sitting on the sidelines cheering on those you participate.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> We are sitting on the sidelines cheering on those you participate.


Thanks.


----------



## m.a. petterson

Renee -- is this just for Kindle? I didn't see a place for an Instafreebie link.

Thanks


----------



## reneepawlish

m.a. petterson said:


> Renee -- is this just for Kindle? I didn't see a place for an Instafreebie link.
> 
> Thanks


Was just coming here to post about this. For you, and for everyone else who keeps asking this. This is not an IF promo, or any other kind of list-building promo. There are plenty of those out there  this is not one of them.
Thanks,
Renee


----------



## juliatheswede

I'm back and just submitted a never-featured thriller for free for this promo. Looking forward to be part of it again. Thanks for all the hard work, Renee, and I hope your BB promo made you lots of $$!


----------



## JB Rowley

CSWCLynn said:


> We are sitting on the sidelines cheering on those you participate.


Me too. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## reneepawlish

Still time to signup for April - FREE books

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Still time to signup for April - FREE books
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


How much longer does someone have to sign-up?


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> How much longer does someone have to sign-up?


April 10th
I'm working on the page tonight and will add last-minute additions tomorrow.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> April 10th
> I'm working on the page tonight and will add last-minute additions tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is up. I turned down two that weren't full novels (as it says in the directions hint hint).
Please don't share this before the weekend as many authors have not discounted their books yet.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

FYI - I am moving starting on Thursday and into Saturday, so my availability will be limited. I will check the page to make sure the books are discounted, but please make every effort to like and share FB posts, and to tweet about this etc. Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The page is up. I turned down two that weren't full novels (as it says in the directions hint hint).
> Please don't share this before the weekend as many authors have not discounted their books yet.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> FYI - I am moving starting on Thursday and into Saturday, so my availability will be limited. I will check the page to make sure the books are discounted, but please make every effort to like and share FB posts, and to tweet about this etc. Thanks!


Thanks for all you do, Renee.

I'll do what I can to help promote this weekend's event, even though I'm not a participant this month. Hope others will join me in cheerleading from the sidelines.


----------



## jdcore

Sharing the promo, even though I'm not in it.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/799030193578174:0
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/853144919397019648
Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/04/happy-easter-weekend.html


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Sharing the promo, even though I'm not in it.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/799030193578174:0
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/853144919397019648
> Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/04/happy-easter-weekend.html


I'll get you covered ASAP. Came to post these links to help start the ball rolling with you.

Twitter links direct to Renee Pawlish promo page:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/853148794497708032

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/853148794573246464

Pinterest board link:

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/april-2017-teammysterythriller-free-ebooks/

My blog:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/chocolate-free-ebooks-by-teammysterythriller


----------



## Vickie Britton

I've been tweeting and put on FB this morning.


----------



## reneepawlish

Checked the page, removed one. I have a scheduled FB post to go out, and here's my tweet. Let's make this weekend great!

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1496271217072775/1496271217072775/?type=3

great #FREE #Mystery and #Thriller ebooks Sat/Sun http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #mysterythrillerpromo Over 25 books featured! pls RT

Thanks everyone!


----------



## juliatheswede

Just sent out to my mailing list (which is now almost 800 ppl)

Tweet: https://twitter.com/juliaderekNY/status/853250868476555264
Facebook (personal): https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/photos/a.171529209661612.39701.171507089663824/799030193578174/?type=3
Facebook (author):https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/photos/a.171529209661612.39701.171507089663824/799030193578174/?type=3


----------



## passerby

jdcore said:


> Sharing the promo, even though I'm not in it.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/799030193578174:0
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/853144919397019648
> Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/04/happy-easter-weekend.html


I'll be doing the same. Will be re-tweeting and sharing Facebook posts throughout the weekend. Thank you for all you do, Renee. Hope your move goes well!


----------



## Hannah Holborn

The promo looks terrific--thank you Renee!

Thanks to everyone who posts, shares and re-tweets. I'll re-tweet and like Facebook posts throughout the weekend.

I've sent out a newsletter and posted here:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hannah.holborn.3

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Hannah_Holborn_

Cheers everyone!


----------



## hardnutt

Wooh! I'm second on the listing for mysteries. Result!

I've tweeted and done a blog post. I've posted on about ten FB pages, as well as doing LI, Google and Pinterest.

I was doing two promos on the day, hence the mention of sci-fi and romance.

My blog post: [URL=https://geraldineevansbooks.wordpress.com/2017/04/15/free-and-bargain-mysteriesthrillers-sci-fi-romance-and-masses-more/]https://geraldineevansbooks.wordpress.com/2017/04/15/free-and-bargain-mysteriesthrillers-sci-fi-romance-and-masses-more/
[/url]
You have to go down a bit.
My FB post(s): https://www.facebook.com/Geraldine.Evans.Cime.Author/

I don't know how to grab the twitter link.

I'll do my newsletter tomorrow, and tweet and FB again.

Terrific job, Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

Lorri Moulton said:


> I just signed up on your site. Looks like a wonderful opportunity! Maybe I can enter next month? I can't do free books on KU, but 99 cents are fine.
> 
> Do you have to register as a member to see the Facebook link above?


You can sign up for the emails that let you know when each promo is. The books don't have to be in KU, just free whichever month we do free.
On FB, those are just everyone's posts, so you can see them when you go to FB.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I've gotten as many tweets -retweeted as I've seen. FB pages liked and commented on that were available to me. Commented on blogs that I saw as well as tweeted out about them. Here are links to the blogs I saw and commented on:

Fellow authors' blogs that I tweeted out:

J David Core
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/853352336227528705

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/853310730233413632

Geraldine Evans
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/853759179210805249

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/853759179345076224

In case you missed them, here are the newest tweets I posted that go directly to the promo page.

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/853305689862795266

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/853260397360664578
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/853740936869928962

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/853740936869949440

Many thanks for all the retweets of my tweets. Hope you all have a happy one. I'm off to make dinner.


----------



## reneepawlish

We had over 22k clicks over the weekend, and some FB posts said authors got a big boost.

We are now at the point where the dedicated list is over 2k and it's going to cost me to maintain this in MC. Do folks want to keep doing these promos? I am happy to pay for the cost, but everyone needs to agree to do their part if they participate


----------



## Hurricane John

Yes, please continue.  

I'm willing to do my part to continue to promote the monthly eBook promo's.


----------



## nigel p bird

Thanks Renee. I did have a successful weekend, but I did muddy the waters by bagging a few paid promotions along the way. I think that this has been a worthwhile project to date and I've certainly felt value from it in the past. I'd be in for more, but only if it wasn't to prove too expensive for you.


----------



## jdcore

Heck, I help even when I'm not involved. If you need assistance with the MC, maybe create a patreon page. I'll donate when I'm in the promo. You could make it voluntary, and I bet others would chip in too.


----------



## passerby

jdcore said:


> Heck, I help even when I'm not involved. If you need assistance with the MC, maybe create a patreon page. I'll donate when I'm in the promo. You could make it voluntary, and I bet others would chip in too.


^This


----------



## Hurricane John

jdcore said:


> Heck, I help even when I'm not involved. If you need assistance with the MC, maybe create a patreon page. I'll donate when I'm in the promo. You could make it voluntary, and I bet others would chip in too.


Good idea JD. I would be willing to contribute when I have a book in the promo.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We had over 22k clicks over the weekend, and some FB posts said authors got a big boost.
> 
> We are now at the point where the dedicated list is over 2k and it's going to cost me to maintain this in MC. Do folks want to keep doing these promos? I am happy to pay for the cost, but everyone needs to agree to do their part if they participate


You know except for when I had computer issues, I've been to every event whether CSWC series was in it or not. I really would like "Team Mystery Thriller" to continue. Next month will be the one-year mark.

However, if it is decided to not continue beyond that, then I'll understand.


----------



## juliatheswede

jdcore said:


> Heck, I help even when I'm not involved. If you need assistance with the MC, maybe create a patreon page. I'll donate when I'm in the promo. You could make it voluntary, and I bet others would chip in too.


I agree with the above. Thanks for this past promo. Had about 600 downloads, no additional promos.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks for the feedback. I need a few days to reorganize after my move, then I will get in touch with MC about the cost, and see what I can do.


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for May - 99 cent books on Amazon. If you haven't submitted before, please read the directions carefully. Thanks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for May - 99 cent books on Amazon. If you haven't submitted before, please read the directions carefully. Thanks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Done. Thank you, Renee.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Lorri Moulton said:


> I want to enter my book, but I have it in Kindle Unlimited. There was something on your site saying I should check the details before entering. It's a link to the book on Amazon, correct?
> 
> Also, I did email Kindle to ask. I got a response addressed to a different person...in French. Still waiting for new response.


You can be in Kindle Unlimited, however, if you use the Kindle Countdown option, be aware that this does not go to all the Amazon marketplaces. What I do is manually place the book at 99 cents USD. I highly recommend this to anyone who wishes to have their book available in all the global locations where Amazon is available.

Hope that makes a little more sense, unlike a response in French.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> You can be in Kindle Unlimited, however, if you use the Kindle Countdown option, be aware that this does not go to all the Amazon marketplaces. What I do is manually place the book at 99 cents USD. I highly recommend this to anyone who wishes to have their book available in all the global locations where Amazon is available.
> 
> Hope that makes a little more sense, unlike a response in French.


Thanks for covering for me


----------



## Victoria LK

Perfect timing. Just released newest in the series-happy to be included. THANKS!


----------



## baldricko

I have my submission done. But wished I was able to get a book in for for the next seven days. 

It was a last minute decision to enter a countdown. Last minute decisions are never a good for me, but hey, I keep making them.

Thank you, Renee.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Lorri Moulton said:


> Thank you! I already have the book at 99 cents manually, so I think I'll be okay. I appreciate the clarification.


You're welcome.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks for covering for me


You're welcome, Renee. I know you are a very busy person.


----------



## Hurricane John

Only 6 days until the $0.99 Promo. 
Just posting this to move this entry to the top of the Forum. 
If you're interested in participating, please sign up now. 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## M.W. Griffith

It's getting closer now.  Submitted my book and looking forward to another great promo.
Let's all remember to work together, and thank our gracious host.  Ahem.  Thanks Renee.


----------



## JB Rowley

Yes, bouquets to Renee. All the best to everyone for a fantastic promo.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Renee!  Is there a link to the page, so we can start getting our newsletters ready?


----------



## CSWCLynn

M.W. Griffith said:


> It's getting closer now. Submitted my book and looking forward to another great promo.
> Let's all remember to work together, and thank our gracious host. Ahem. Thanks Renee.


Thanks, Renee!

I hope everyone remembers to make sure their books are discounted in time. I have it on my to-do list but that may become the forgot to-do list


----------



## reneepawlish

The link to the page is always the same, I just update it before each promo.
Here is this month's page. We have over 50 books featured, so hopefully we get a lot of eyeballs on our books 
Please let me know if there are any issues. I didn't put in one book where the author just gave me amazon.com as the link. If you're that author and want to clarify which book (with a link), email me at [email protected] Thanks everyone!
I'll be sending an email later this week with my FB post and tweets.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## reneepawlish

Don't forget the promo this weekend. Make sure your books are discounted in time  Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo this weekend. Make sure your books are discounted in time  Thanks!


Thank you for the reminder and for all your hard work.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo this weekend. Make sure your books are discounted in time  Thanks!


Happy Anniversary to Renee Pawlish's Mystery/Thriller Cross-Promotions. One year ago this weekend, the adventure began. I hope that we are able to really make this event the best to date!


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo this weekend. Make sure your books are discounted in time  Thanks!


Done! Thanks again for the opportunity


----------



## JB Rowley

I'm gonna tweet and retweet
I'll really turn up the heat
I'll share and shout and like
And wish you all a super sales spike.


----------



## jdcore

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/05/may-promo.html
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/813106415503885:0
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/863245735369822208


----------



## Hurricane John

Blog: 
https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/05/13/mysterythriller-promotion-deadly-revelations-only-0-99/

Facebook: 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1550958598267692&substory_index=0&id=784464611583765

My Blog also automatically posts to LinkedIn. I will post to Google + later today..

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sam T Willis

Indeed, thanks again for doing this! My posts are up and listed below:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/BokkenMonkey/status/863342598404145153

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SWBokkenMonkey/posts/1516610488373828


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Sent my newsletter this morning.

Here are my posts:

https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1835790823408476/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1898316463778644&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1898316463778644&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/863371753497735168

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## SherriB

Hi all,

Here are my links. Newsletter going out this afternoon.

Thanks for organising the event, Renee. 

Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/sherribryanauthor/posts/1922962901321118

Twitter 
https://twitter.com/sbryanauthor/status/863343027045236738

Blog post
http://sherribryan.com/over-50-mysteries-and-thrillers-for-just-99c-13th-and-14th-may-only/


----------



## M.W. Griffith

JB Rowley said:


> I'm gonna tweet and retweet
> I'll really turn up the heat
> I'll share and shout and like
> And wish you all a super sales spike.


Tweet and retweet went walking down the street...bah, I'm no good at poetry.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Good luck, everyone! My FB posts are up and my tweets scheduled.
FB: [urlhttps://www.facebook.com/AuthorDonnaWhiteGlaser/posts/783033558541605][/url]
https://twitter.com/readdonnaglaser/status/863414470936338432

*ETA: Newsletters going out this morning in staggered batches.


----------



## Lyndawrites

Not in this one, but retweeted and FB shared.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## HN Wake

Newsletter, Twitter, Facebook = done, done and done! Good luck everyone. KDP already showing sales.

https://twitter.com/hnwake/status/863362752596889601


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> Happy Anniversary to Renee Pawlish's Mystery/Thriller Cross-Promotions. One year ago this weekend, the adventure began. I hope that we are able to really make this event the best to date!


Wow, has it been that long? Didn't even realize!



JB Rowley said:


> I'm gonna tweet and retweet
> I'll really turn up the heat
> I'll share and shout and like
> And wish you all a super sales spike.


Love it! Thanks for helping out!



Lyndawrites said:


> Not in this one, but retweeted and FB shared.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Thanks!

Thanks everyone. I removed 3 books that weren't discounted. My NL goes out throughout the day, and the dedicated promo NL went out this morning. I hope this is a great promo for everyone!


----------



## CSWCLynn

My friend needs my assistance with some things so I'll have to come back later and get caught up on the tweets and shares. In the meantime, here is what I've put together thus far. Any comments, shares, and/or retweets are appreciated.

Pinterest Board:
https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/may-2017-teammysterythriller-99-cents-usd-on-13-14/

Google + - (Pinned post goes directly to promo page):
https://plus.google.com/+LynnHallbrooks

Twitter (links that go directly to Promo page): 
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863317968066936832
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863317968733777920

Blog:
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/teammysterythriller-anniversary-and-appreciation


----------



## nigel p bird

https://twitter.com/amouseandaman/status/863435850868248576 Here's a tweet address.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Posted to my website http://bit.ly/2qeAPyh which also posts to Twitter, Google+, Tumblr, and Facebook. Newsletter goes out tomorrow. Also, trying to keep the Twitter posts going under different hashtags. Renee wants us to comment on our FB posts and try to make people more aware on that front, so let's do it folks! Don't forget to RT as well!
Best of luck!


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted and FaceBooked I don't know how to post the links. Liked everyone's Tweets.

Here's my newsletter that went out this morning http://mailchi.mp/8192f50e1503/mysteries-thrillers-50-books-each-is-reduced-to-99-cents


----------



## PattiLarsen

On my personal page: https://www.facebook.com/authorpattilarsen/posts/10155119075346405 
And my author page: https://www.facebook.com/pattilarsenauthor/posts/1415433695162793
Apologies, meant to post this earlier! Also tweeted and will be posting all day tomorrow.


----------



## jdcore

Today on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/813672368780623
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/863637930514014208


----------



## reneepawlish

We had over 4k clicks on the page yesterday, and over 400 books sold.
The second day isn't usually as good, but let's keep it going with tweets etc!
Thanks!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> We had over 4k clicks on the page yesterday, and over 400 books sold.
> The second day isn't usually as good, but let's keep it going with tweets etc!
> Thanks!


Wow. Great work everyone. Let's keep the momentum going!


----------



## nigel p bird

Well done folks. It's worth the collective effort. Thanks to all.


----------



## Pamela

I'll tweet some more.  
Of course, I bought Renee's book.  Not only because I love her books, but also as a Thank You.  I've had quite a few sales myself, so thanks to everyone for making the promo a success.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We had over 4k clicks on the page yesterday, and over 400 books sold.
> The second day isn't usually as good, but let's keep it going with tweets etc!
> Thanks!


I was so excited to see 12 sales yesterday and 2 more today. I think Amazon is still trying to catch up to all our sales this weekend. 

A good friend of mine helped us tweet out this weekend. Maybe we can show our gratitude by retweeting her Writer's twitter account (if you haven't already:

Helpful tweet from @WriterzBlox
https://twitter.com/WriterzBlox/status/863378427008647168

I also create via HootSuite tweet outs for the various blogs I've come across going through this thread for this event:

Tweet for jdcore's Blog:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863881278952804352

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863881278852124672

Tweet for Hurricane John's blog:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863883908592656384

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863883908370313216

Tweet for SherriB's blog:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863890914384728065

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863890914426720256

Tweets for M. W. Griffith's blog:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863894732539408386

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863895095506030595

Many thanks to everyone for all your efforts.

Update: I double checked - all sales that I saw were for the book in this promo and all were from the US marketplace. There were a few "page reads" which could be from someone getting it via Kindle Unlimited prior to the sale. All in all I'm a happy camper and it wouldn't have happened without this team effort. Go #TeamMysteryThriller


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> I was so excited to see 12 sales yesterday and 2 more today. I think Amazon is still trying to catch up to all our sales this weekend.
> 
> A good friend of mine helped us tweet out this weekend. Maybe we can show our gratitude by retweeting her Writer's twitter account (if you haven't already:
> 
> Helpful tweet from @WriterzBlox
> https://twitter.com/WriterzBlox/status/863378427008647168
> 
> I also create via HootSuite tweet outs for the various blogs I've come across going through this thread for this event:
> 
> Tweet for jdcore's Blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863881278952804352
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863881278852124672
> 
> Tweet for Hurricane John's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863883908592656384
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863883908370313216
> 
> Tweet for SherriB's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863890914384728065
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863890914426720256
> 
> Tweets for M. W. Griffith's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863894732539408386
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863895095506030595
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for all your efforts.
> 
> Update: I double checked - all sales that I saw were for the book in this promo and all were from the US marketplace. There were a few "page reads" which could be from someone getting it via Kindle Unlimited prior to the sale. All in all I'm a happy camper and it wouldn't have happened without this team effort. Go #TeamMysteryThriller


Very cool, thanks. I retweeted for her, will try to do more  I'll have some stats about the promo after work.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I had about the same response as I did the first time, which is to say, not much. However, I'm really thinking that it has to do with my covers as much as anything else. I re-did my series a couple years ago in order to reflect the humor aspect but I'm not sure if they're doing the "mystery" job very well.  At any rate, I appreciate the hard work that Renee has done on this project and I'm grateful for the group effort! Hope everyone else did well!


----------



## Decon

CSWCLynn said:


> I was so excited to see 12 sales yesterday and 2 more today. I think Amazon is still trying to catch up to all our sales this weekend.
> 
> A good friend of mine helped us tweet out this weekend. Maybe we can show our gratitude by retweeting her Writer's twitter account (if you haven't already:
> 
> Helpful tweet from @WriterzBlox
> https://twitter.com/WriterzBlox/status/863378427008647168
> 
> I also create via HootSuite tweet outs for the various blogs I've come across going through this thread for this event:
> 
> Tweet for jdcore's Blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863881278952804352
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863881278852124672
> 
> Tweet for Hurricane John's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863883908592656384
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863883908370313216
> 
> Tweet for SherriB's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863890914384728065
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863890914426720256
> 
> Tweets for M. W. Griffith's blog:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/863894732539408386
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/863895095506030595
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for all your efforts.
> 
> Update: I double checked - all sales that I saw were for the book in this promo and all were from the US marketplace. There were a few "page reads" which could be from someone getting it via Kindle Unlimited prior to the sale. All in all I'm a happy camper and it wouldn't have happened without this team effort. Go #TeamMysteryThriller


Great sales. Pleased it's working for you.

Hopefully I'll have a book ready soon so I can join in again.


----------



## jdcore

I tired a little trick this time, and made two books 99 cents but only promoted one with Renee. The other got zero promo, but I sold half again as many copies of the non-promoted title. So that was cool.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Very cool, thanks. I retweeted for her, will try to do more  I'll have some stats about the promo after work.


You're welcome.

Thanks for the retweet love for my friend.

I hope overall the group did well.


----------



## daniella.brodsky

I'm in! I'll read all the details and do what I need to asap. This is my first in your genre and I'm very excited!
Thanks! Will promote best I can.
Daniella Brodsky (pen name Dan Noble for this genre)


----------



## Antara Mann

This time I saw 7 sales (at least that's what I think the number is). The cool is that I keep getting sales -- 2 additional. My countdown deal expires tomorrow. 
I am pleased. The first time I got only 2 sales and some page reads -- around 500 or so, but my book is big. The cover and blurb are the same (I tweaked a bit the blurb, but no major changes, a very slight one). Maybe it has to do with the fact that my book has much more reviews now? Who knows? But bottom line: Thank you Rene.


----------



## Hurricane John

10 sales - Saturday
4 sales - Sunday

Renee, thanks for another great promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

Time to sign up for June 17-18 - free books. Signup page can be found here (along with the rules). Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## reneepawlish

Lorri Moulton said:


> My book, "Moonlight, Roses & Murder" was signed up for Renee's promo and one other promo over Mother's Day weekend. I had 19 books sold on Saturday, 5 on Sunday and 1 a day for the next three days. Also, KU pages were 454, 815, and 454 over Saturday, Sunday and Monday.
> 
> I'd definitely do another promo...if I have my next book ready in time!


Thanks, I appreciate the feedback, glad to see you got some sales.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping this - still time for submissions

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> Bumping this - still time for submissions
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Really looking forward to this promo. Many thanks for the time and work you put in, Renee.


----------



## Victoria LK

just signed up for June! Thanks Renee- I always get good results with you


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks Renee.  I'm in for June.  I sold 28 last promo and was extremely pleased with that!  These are great.


----------



## reneepawlish

Lorri Moulton said:


> Renee...can it be a free book on Kindle Unlimited for those two days?
> 
> If so, would this book work? It's the first in a three book serial about two cousins, who discover they've inherited a mansion and there are secret compartments and mysteries all around them.
> 
> Thank you!
> https://www.amazon.com/Magic-Burrows-Bay-Adult-Romance-ebook/dp/B0725T2FQH


There's nothing about it that says "mystery" - it's billed as a romance, so I would pass on it, but thanks for asking.


----------



## reneepawlish

Bumping again, get your submissions in  Promo is coming soon. Thanks and have a great day!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Time to sign up for June 17-18 - free books. Signup page can be found here (along with the rules). Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


The days seems to be going by very quickly. I hope everyone who wants to get on this, doesn't waste any time.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Bumping again, get your submissions in  Promo is coming soon. Thanks and have a great day!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Renee, could you please let me know what book I submitted (face in hands) I wrote it down in July and now I'm worried I submitted the wrong book.


----------



## reneepawlish

Victoria LK said:


> Renee, could you please let me know what book I submitted (face in hands) I wrote it down in July and now I'm worried I submitted the wrong book.


Scent of a Mystery...A Citrus Beach Mystery


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Scent of a Mystery...A Citrus Beach Mystery


(gulp) if it's not too much trouble, can I change the book?


----------



## reneepawlish

Victoria LK said:


> (gulp) if it's not too much trouble, can I change the book?


I didn't see this - yes, send me the new one asap, thanks.


----------



## reneepawlish

June's page is ready to go. I passed on a sci-fi novel, a Kindle Scout novel, and some novellas. Please let me know if there are any errors.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Please DON'T share this yet, many of the books are not discounted yet. I will send an email later this week with graphics and more details. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> I didn't see this - yes, send me the new one asap, thanks.


 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071QYMTYK

sorry about the mix up on Scent of a mystery-I forgot to hold back a couple of free days!
Promise not to be so disorganized the next time!!!


----------



## reneepawlish

Victoria LK said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071QYMTYK
> 
> sorry about the mix up on Scent of a mystery-I forgot to hold back a couple of free days!
> Promise not to be so disorganized the next time!!!


I changed it.


----------



## reneepawlish

Don't forget the promo this weekend. I will check in the morning and remove books that are not free. Here is a Facebook post that I am using. It will post Saturday morning.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1570670689632827/1570670689632827/?type=3

and a tweet

Unputdownable summer reading #FREEMystery and #FREEThriller ebooks Sat/Sun http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #Kindle #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT

I sent graphics in an email. Good luck everyone. I don't have a book in this one, but I will be sending out emails to my list.


----------



## HN Wake

Holy crap. Over 300 downloads today alone! Renee, you're the BOMB. Will tweet/FB/newsletter tomorrow. Good luck everybody.


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo this weekend. I will check in the morning and remove books that are not free. Here is a Facebook post that I am using. It will post Saturday morning.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/photos/p.1570670689632827/1570670689632827/?type=3
> 
> and a tweet
> 
> Unputdownable summer reading #FREEMystery and #FREEThriller ebooks Sat/Sun http://tiny.cc/j0pwfy #Kindle #mysterythrillerpromo pls RT
> 
> I sent graphics in an email. Good luck everyone. I don't have a book in this one, but I will be sending out emails to my list.


I'm rearing to go - I don't think it's the 17th in your time zone yet - will start some action when the clock ticks over.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

A couple links...

G+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/dNCP5oMSVoN
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/875981265526071296


----------



## JB Rowley

Just sent a tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875993408476659713


----------



## Victoria LK

send out a blog posting: https://vlkw2pen.wordpress.com/2017/06/17/mystery-promo/
tweeted (2 accounts)
facebook (2 accounts)
linkin
google+
tumbler


----------



## nigel p bird

Good luck. Will tweet.


----------



## passerby

I don't have a book in this one, but I will be re-tweeting and sharing Facebook posts throughout the weekend. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## jdcore

Blog: http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/06/two-promos.html
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/830954053719121:0
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/876091490019225601


----------



## jdcore

By the way, my book in the promo is a new release that just came out last week, and thanks to this promo it's number 3 in the heist subcategory and number 8 in the pulp subcategory at the moment.


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry, have been dealing with a brother in the hospital, drove to Grand Junction and back yesterday afternoon (a long 8 hour drive).
I took off three books that weren't discounted. The email to our dedicated list will go out soon. I hope everyone gets a great boost.
Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry, have been dealing with a brother in the hospital, drove to Grand Junction and back yesterday afternoon (a long 8-hour drive).
> I took off three books that weren't discounted. The email to our dedicated list will go out soon. I hope everyone gets a great boost.
> Thanks.


Renee, sorry to hear about your brother. Grand Junction is a long drive from where you are. Thanks for all you do and prayers are going up for your brother.

Everyone, I've re-tweeted or shared what links I saw. I have things I have to do this afternoon that may extend into the evening. I'll try to get back on tomorrow. Speaking of which - Happy Father's Day to those who fall in that category and celebrate it. Meanwhile, here are links to the things I've done:

Blog:
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/teammysterythriller-books-for-free

Goodreads version of my blog:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15293653-teammysterythriller-books-for-free

Pinterest board:
https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/june-2017-teammysterythriller-free-ebooks/

Direct to Promo site Twitter links via

@CSWCLynn
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/876178815583694850

@LynnHallbrooks
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/876178815579455489


----------



## judykwalker

As always, many thanks to Renee and hope things are settling down on the home front. Don't forget to eat and breathe. Thanks also to everyone sharing, and best of luck!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1880000315550476
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JudyKWalker/status/876190988892426240


----------



## JB Rowley

I booked a KBoards banner ad for the promo for June 17. Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to have been posted. I have checked periodically and haven't seen it appear even for a nano second!

If anyone has seen it please let me know.

It should look like this and be linked to Renee's page:


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Here's my posts:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/876222235635314688
FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1856128761374682/
FB: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/1914232172170294/

Sent my newsletter out this morning.

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

JB Rowley said:


> I booked a KBoards banner ad for the promo for June 17. Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to have been posted. I have checked periodically and haven't seen it appear even for a nano second!
> 
> If anyone has seen it please let me know.
> 
> It should look like this and be linked to Renee's page:


Thanks! Very nice of you to do so!


----------



## reneepawlish

Well, best laid plans and all that. Was going to set up my NL last night to go out today. Due to my trip to Grand Junction, that didn't happen.
I am working on NLs now, they will go out tomorrow. Hopefully you all see a nice boost 
(This is not the dedicated promo email - that went out to 2300 readers this morning).


----------



## JB Rowley

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks! Very nice of you to do so!


Looks like they forgot to run it though. Damn shame. I have emailed them but have not heard back as yet.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> Looks like they forgot to run it though. Damn shame. I have emailed them but have not heard back as yet.


I'd be upset too. If they respond to you - ask if you can either get a refund or put that money towards a banner for another event in the future.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Many thanks to everyone who re-tweeted my tweets. I really hope everyone's efforts are making a difference to the participants.

Here are a couple new tweets that go directly to promo site:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/876560538830024705

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/876568728783269888


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone for a great promo. We didn't have a lot of books in this one, but we still had almost 10k clicks. I hope it went well for you all.

Dates for 99 cent books is July 15-16. The signup pages will be available soon. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone for a great promo. We didn't have a lot of books in this one, but we still had almost 10k clicks. I hope it went well for you all.
> 
> Dates for 99 cent books is July 15-16. The signup pages will be available soon. Thanks!


Hope all is well on the home front!
FYI-I had 1624 downloads!
Thanks again. Looking forward to next month's .99 promo


----------



## CSWCLynn

Victoria LK said:


> Hope all is well on the home front!
> FYI-I had 1624 downloads!
> Thanks again. Looking forward to next month's .99 promo


Awesome news about the downloads.


----------



## reneepawlish

July is open for submission of FULL-LENGTH novels (no novellas or short stories).

Go to this page for directions and to fill out the form. Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee, I submitted a book. Looking forward to the promo!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> July is open for submission of FULL-LENGTH novels (no novellas or short stories).
> 
> Go to this page for directions and to fill out the form. Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Thanks, Renee - Our second book has been submitted. I'm looking forward to seeing who all joins us for this event.


----------



## Hurricane John

Full-length novels only.      I guess I'll have to sit this one out. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hurricane John said:


> Full-length novels only.  I guess I'll have to sit this one out. Good luck to everyone.


If it's a collection of stories that equates to novel length, that's fine. But people are submitting 1 short story, or a novella. I won't take those because that's not really any deal for the reader


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Just sent in my submission for a cozy mystery. Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> If it's a collection of stories that equates to novel length, that's fine. But people are submitting 1 short story, or a novella. I won't take those because that's not really any deal for the reader


Renee, thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Victoria LK

Signed up. I had GREAT results last month-thank you so much!


----------



## reneepawlish

Hurricane John said:


> Renee, thank you for clarifying.


Sure thing 



Victoria LK said:


> Signed up. I had GREAT results last month-thank you so much!


Awesome, thanks for sharing.
We're up to 34 books already, that will be a lot of eyeballs on our books


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We're up to 34 books already, that will be a lot of eyeballs on our books


Way cool! I hope everyone who wants to join, gets to it in time.


----------



## reneepawlish

We've got almost 50 books so far. Still time to submit a book for July 15-16

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We've got almost 50 books so far. Still time to submit a book for July 15-16
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


I imagine the clock is ticking down fast. I hope everyone who wants to participate has done so before time runs all the way out.


----------



## reneepawlish

July page is created. Please let me know if there are errors. I passed on one that was not categorized as mystery or thriller, but horror/sci-fi.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Please don't share the link yet as many of the books are not discounted 
Thanks!

August will be free books. We did not get very many authors in last time. Would you all rather just stick to 99 cent promos?


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> July page is created. Please let me know if there are errors. I passed on one that was not categorized as mystery or thriller, but horror/sci-fi.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> Please don't share the link yet as many of the books are not discounted
> Thanks!
> 
> August will be free books. We did not get very many authors in last time. Would you all rather just stick to 99 cent promos?


I have mixed feelings on the free vs. 99 cents question. I think many readers like seeing the free books and will snap them up. Which as we all know is both good and bad. On the other hand, by alternating between the two (free and 99 cents) those with fewer books can spread out the viewing on their books. I hope that makes sense. I'll abide by what the group thinks though.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> July page is created. Please let me know if there are errors. I passed on one that was not categorized as mystery or thriller, but horror/sci-fi.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> Please don't share the link yet as many of the books are not discounted
> Thanks!
> 
> August will be free books. We did not get very many authors in last time. Would you all rather just stick to 99 cent promos?


Our book for the promo has been discounted manually so it should be available to all Amazon marketplaces in plenty of time for this weekend. I will work on the blog tomorrow. Thanks for sharing the images via email and Facebook group page.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I like the diversity of 99c and free. If you just do 99c, you risk losing the free readers who still might purchase at 99c if they see something they like. And having a free only list can train readers to snap books up that they never get around to reading. JMO


----------



## Hurricane John

Donna White Glaser said:


> I like the diversity of 99c and free. If you just do 99c, you risk losing the free readers who still might purchase at 99c if they see something they like. And having a free only list can train readers to snap books up that they never get around to reading. JMO


I totally agree. Well said, Donna.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Well, thank you, sir!


----------



## jdcore

Twitter post: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/886122537784049664
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/846603255487534:0
Blog: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/07/my-progress-and-deals-for-you.html


----------



## Victoria LK

Posted to my blog. This links to: my website, Facebook, twitter, Google+,Tumbler, goodreads.
vlkw2pen.wordpress.com
also extra tweets & facebook posts


after Renee's email, I re-posted to all the above one more time!


----------



## Hurricane John

Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/JohnOttiniNovels/

My Blog: https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/07/15/people-behaving-badly-0-99-ebook-mysterythriller-promotion/
(Also automatically posts to LinkedIn)

Google+: https://plus.google.com/103754615168709602718/posts/NmfJw5TbTpB

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Hi, all!

Here's my first round of posts/tweets:

FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1931999163743707&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater 
I shared this post on five different pages/groups.

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AvaMallory/posts/4Fsvt6gaorU

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/886203940462891008

My newsletter is scheduled to go out in 3 drops this morning.


----------



## reneepawlish

Dealing with some family health issues, so my apologies for catching up late. I removed two books that weren't discounted, and I'm working my way through posts and tweets. Please like and comment. There are almost 50 books featured, so FB posts should each have dozens of likes and comments (we rarely hit this, which means only a few authors are doing the heavy lifting). These promos are only successful if we all work at it 

Here is my FB post (which automatically tweets):

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1601809186518977:0

Thanks everyone, I hope this is a great promo for you all!


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm caught up for now.

Here is what I've done...

My blog:
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/discounted-mystery-thriller-ebooks-by-teammysterythriller

Google+ (Promo pinned to profile):
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

Pinterest Board link:
https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/july-2017-teammysterythriller-sale/

LinkedIn:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6292014465433026560

Twitter links that go directly to promo page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886259985927352320


----------



## ToniD

Thanks again and as always Renee. A terrific selection this time!

My facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/ToniDwigginsBooks/

Twitter post: https://twitter.com/ToniDwiggins


----------



## passerby

Did some retweeting, liking, and sharing earlier this afternoon. Good luck to all of you who are involved in this month's promo.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Thanks everyone! Lots of great books. I'm sharing/liking/linking too. I have a new release in that series today, so this is working out great for me. Good luck everybody!


----------



## gmaz135

Twitter: https://twitter.com/HighFlightPub/status/886063070258225154

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/1542404879400931/photos/a.1543274319313987.1073741828.1542404879400931/1697670973874320/?type=3&theater

Blog: http://flyingscribe.blogspot.com/

Thanks for all you hard work.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

Facebook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/jerri.lincoln/posts/10213823889091182



Twitter: https://twitter.com/JerriLincoln

And I just learned how to do this, so I'll share it with those of you who don't know how yet.

Twitter: Basically it's your @name after twitter.com. (My @name is @JerriLincoln, so it's https://twitter.com/JerriLincoln)

Facebook: After you post, while it is still up on your screen, right click (for Mac users, CMD click) on the _time_ just below your name. (If you do it immediately, it will probably say "just now" or "x seconds ago.") It will go to a page with just that post on it. Copy the URL at the top of your browser.


----------



## loisdbrown

Wow -- I haven't been on KBoards for like . . . forever. It's like getting on a bicycle again. But, I thought I'd better do it since I couldn't get into the FB Group to share posts for Renee's 99 cent book promo.

I've retweeted, liked and commented on the links those of you posted. Here are my links (and I did share it with my newsletter):

Here is my FB post: https://www.facebook.com/loisdbrownauthor/photos/a.1556182501294545.1073741828.1398711160375014/1972193423026782/?type=3&theater

Here is my tweet: https://twitter.com/loislane1970/status/886298989666213888

Best to all!

Lois D. Brown


----------



## juliatheswede

Good luck everyone! Wish I could have joined you this time..


----------



## Gregg Bell

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886287983682486272%5B%2Furl
Google+ : https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GreggBell1/posts/fLjaVgqjs5P

MobileRead: https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3553026#post3553026


----------



## MikeRyan

Here's my facebook and twitter. I have to admit, though, I'm still a relative newbie at facebook and am still learning the ropes.

https://twitter.com/Mike_Ryan36/status/886329109793705984

https://www.facebook.com/MikeRyanAuthor/posts/315225082254319

I'll retweet and like on facebook some of the others here as well.


----------



## Pamela

Newsletter went out at 5am  Tweeted, posted on FB.
I have some sales!  Thanks Renee!


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm caught up again.

I have 2 sales so far, I hope with the increased number of us promoting now, it will rise higher. Thanks, everyone who has tweeted, shared, liked or whatever to help out.

I've put a few more tweets out for the blogs I found this go round:

Lorri Moulton aka @LassBooks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886345821276581888


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hey guys! This is a great deal, with another great group of authors. I hope it has a good turn out for everyone! 
I've posted to Twitter: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/886414772715048960
And to my website, which also posts to Facebook, Tumblr, etc. : https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/07/16/mystery-weekend-2/

Newsletter goes out tomorrow to spread it out a bit.


----------



## J.D.W.

I'm getting a nice number of sales and lots of page reads from this promotion! 
Here are various facebook pages I've posted the promo to:

https://www.facebook.com/helen.conrad.161

https://www.facebook.com/JdWintersCozies/

https://www.facebook.com/HelenConradBooks
also my website
https://helenonthecoast.wordpress.com/
or this one...
http://www.jdwinterscozy.com/
which will be up later tonight. 
I'm trying to learn to tweet. Since I'm basically incompetent at this stuff, it's touch and go.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## passerby

Did some more liking, sharing, and retweeting this afternoon. Hope you all end up with boatloads of sales!


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone. We got a lot of authors to like and comment on the post I did on FB. The post went from just a few people seeing it to over 1,400 today. It makes a BIG difference when we're actually social with the posts 
I'll have some stats tomorrow after work.

Thanks also to everyone who shared about my new release, I am most grateful!


----------



## CSWCLynn

J.D.W. said:


> I'm getting a nice number of sales and lots of page reads from this promotion!
> Here are various facebook pages I've posted the promo to:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/helen.conrad.161
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JdWintersCozies/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HelenConradBooks
> also my website
> https://helenonthecoast.wordpress.com/
> or this one...
> http://www.jdwinterscozy.com/
> which will be up later tonight.
> I'm trying to learn to tweet. Since I'm basically incompetent at this stuff, it's touch and go.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


This book may be a bit outdated with all the bells and whistles but it might help you learn some of the basics:

Blog & Tweet - How to Make a Splash Online by Kathy Lynn Hall

https://www.amazon.com/Blog-Tweet-Make-Splash-Online-ebook/dp/B0075ZQ7YQ


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks everyone. We got a lot of authors to like and comment on the post I did on FB. The post went from just a few people seeing it to over 1,400 today. It makes a BIG difference when we're actually social with the posts
> I'll have some stats tomorrow after work.
> 
> Thanks also to everyone who shared about my new release, I am most grateful!


Good to hear that you got 1,400 people to view your post. Thanks Renee, I was very pleased with this promo.&#128513;


----------



## CSWCLynn

Here are some twitter links for the newest blogs by our fellow authors:

M.W. Griffith aka @emberian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886712108544602113


----------



## J.D.W.

Thanks for the advice Lynn. I'll look into it. 

I've had good sales and page reads again today--but I just wanted to mention that Renee's thriller--"The Girl in the Window" is still available on this promo--I've purchased and read it and it's terrific! Get it on sale while you can!


----------



## Pamela

I can't give a LIKE to J.D.W's post.  So I'll add that I got Renee's Girl in the Window as well.  As I've done before in her other promos.  Enjoying each one.


----------



## loisdbrown

Renee Pawlish -- I wanted to thank you for your organization of the promo last week. I appreciate it. I had a slight uptick in sales. (I think I sold probably 5 to 6 more titles than normal. Today I paid for a "Just Kindle Books" promo for $13 and I haven't seen one sale yet. (Maybe a few more pages read.) With all of the freebies out there, I think 99 cents books are even getting hard to sell. But, we keep trying. 

Lois


----------



## CSWCLynn

J.D.W. said:


> Thanks for the advice Lynn. I'll look into it.
> 
> I've had good sales and page reads again today--but I just wanted to mention that Renee's thriller--"The Girl in the Window" is still available on this promo--I've purchased and read it and it's terrific! Get it on sale while you can!


You're most welcome.

Our book hasn't done as well but it could be that it is in a niche market but getting it noticed and out there does help.

My friend did me a favor and posted about our book on her blog. Would anyone here like to give it some love and help spread the word? It will help her out as well.

https://bwitzenhausen.wordpress.com/2017/07/17/looking-for-action-packed-summer-reads-check-this-out-via-cswclynn/

If you don't wish to or don't know how to spread the word, that's okay. At the very least you could leave a comment on her blog, thanking her for her efforts on sharing.

Also, anyone who hasn't tried them might consider Many Books. They have criteria that our book, was just barely under but maybe your book will meet the challenge. http://manybooks.net/ I used them for our first book a couple months ago and saw some good results. So I'm saving up the money and will use them again on another promo.

All the best to my fellow authors.


----------



## Hurricane John

CSWCLynn said:


> My friend did me a favor and posted about our book on her blog. Would anyone here like to give it some love and help spread the word? It will help her out as well.


Sorry your book didn't do as well as you expected. Anyway, I went ahead and posted a comment on Belinda's blog. Hope that helps.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hurricane John said:


> Sorry your book didn't do as well as you expected. Anyway, I went ahead and posted a comment on Belinda's blog. Hope that helps.


Thanks, John. Every little bit helps.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi everyone. First, I apologize for not getting stats for last month. I have been dealing with some very serious health news/issues with my mother, and it has sucked a lot of my time and focus. I do know we had a lot of traffic to the page, and because of everyone's concerted efforts to like/share/comment on the main post on my FB page, we reached over 1600 people (a huge boost from normal, when it might receive 300 people).

Thanks also to those of you who bought the Girl in the Window, and to those who helped promote it. I am truly blessed to have a wonderful author community around me. Now to business 

You can sign up now for free books - August 12-13

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> Our book hasn't done as well but it could be that it is in a niche market but getting it noticed and out there does help.
> 
> My friend did me a favor and posted about our book on her blog. Would anyone here like to give it some love and help spread the word? It will help her out as well.
> 
> https://bwitzenhausen.wordpress.com/2017/07/17/looking-for-action-packed-summer-reads-check-this-out-via-cswclynn/
> 
> If you don't wish to or don't know how to spread the word, that's okay. At the very least you could leave a comment on her blog, thanking her for her efforts on sharing.
> 
> Also, anyone who hasn't tried them might consider Many Books. They have criteria that our book, was just barely under but maybe your book will meet the challenge. http://manybooks.net/ I used them for our first book a couple months ago and saw some good results. So I'm saving up the money and will use them again on another promo.
> 
> All the best to my fellow authors.


Sorry I missed that post - if I can help with her blog in the future, let me know.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry I missed that post - if I can help with her blog in the future, let me know.


You've had a lot on your plate. I'll let you know if she helps out again. I agree that we are blessed to be surrounded by such a great author community. I'm looking forward to seeing who will be sharing their free books in August - which is coming up fast or at least it feels like it to me.


----------



## JB Rowley

I missed most of the excitement of Renee's last promo including your post re your book, Lynn - hate how life gets in the way of the important things . But it's full steam ahead for the August one.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> I missed most of the excitement of Renee's last promo including your post re your book, Lynn - hate how life gets in the way of the important things . But it's full steam ahead for the August one.


I totally understand. We all have to make certain things a priority based on what is going on at the time. I feel certain, you chose well. Plus there is this thing called time zones - they kind of mess things up too.


----------



## Victoria LK

Signed up  for August! Thanks Renee.


----------



## reneepawlish

Get your submissions in for the August promo  We have over 25 authors participating so far, so that's lot of eyeballs on your books.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks everyone, have a great day!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Get your submissions in for the August promo  We have over 25 authors participating so far, so that's lot of eyeballs on your books.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks everyone, have a great day!


Not to mention those of us who are "cheering on from the sidelines" by adding their Social Media efforts into the mix.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi all, the August page is created. I passed on a couple short stories and a novella. Let me know if you notice any errors. Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Hurricane John

Good luck with the August promo. Hope everyone sells lots of books. 

I don't have a book in this promo, but I'll still plug the promo on my blog and FaceBook page.


----------



## juliatheswede

The promo page looks great as always. Hope your mom is okay, Renee. Really enjoyed The Girl in the Window.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Hi all, the August page is created. I passed on a couple short stories and a novella. Let me know if you notice any errors. Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


Our books are not in this month's promotion but I'll do what I can to help spread the word.


----------



## jdcore

Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/860597894088070
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/896233786022744064
Blog post: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/08/renees-august-2017-free-ebooks-promo.html


----------



## JB Rowley

I've sent an email out to my mailing list and of course am tweeting, retweeting and FB sharing.

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896304879450284032


----------



## Victoria LK

Tweeted, Posted & Blogged!
https://vlkw2pen.wordpress.com/2017/08/12/another-summer-book-promo/


----------



## Genre Hoarder

My newsletter went out this morning.

Here's my posts:

https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/896351672758415361

https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1889364294717795/

https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/1950976868495824/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1945628849047405&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AvaMallory/posts/gon2Dh3cfTz


----------



## nigel p bird

I have posted it at my blog for now. I'll share later on Twitter etc. Now off to like and share some of the above.


----------



## reneepawlish

I removed one book that was 99 cents. Here is my FB post. I am gone a lot today - it would help if everyone would help with commenting on FB pages and doing RTs. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1630448736988355


----------



## juliatheswede

reneepawlish said:


> I removed one book that was 99 cents. Here is my FB post. I am gone a lot today - it would help if everyone would help with commenting on FB pages and doing RTs. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1630448736988355


Tried to click on this link several times and it doesn't work.


----------



## juliatheswede

Just emailed my mailing lists.

My tweet: https://twitter.com/jbrowley1/status/896304879450284032
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=634666706#
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/juliaderekbooks/#


----------



## CSWCLynn

I've caught up for now.

I am providing these so that comments, shares, likes, etc. can spread the word about not only these books but what we do each month.

My blog:
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/free-for-now-teammysterythriller

Tweet about my blog post pinned to @LynnHallbrooks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896447904843530243


----------



## Loosecannon

Wow...promo is going VERY well already...#1 in two sub-cats & broke sub-1000 overall Free.
Sent to my mailing lists & Tweeted. Facebook via the author's page later tonite.

https://twitter.com/wrbenton2/status/896413287994216448

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## nigel p bird

CSWCLynn said:


> I've caught up for now.
> 
> I am providing these so that comments, shares, likes, etc. can spread the word about not only these books but what we do each month.
> 
> My blog:
> http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/free-for-now-teammysterythriller
> 
> Tweet about my blog post pinned to @LynnHallbrooks
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896447904843530243


Fine work, thanks. I'm off to visit those links now.


----------



## CSWCLynn

nigel p bird said:


> Fine work, thanks. I'm off to visit those links now.


You're welcome, thank you, Nigel.

I've posted some new tweets that go directly to the promo page:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896769698770993152


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks everyone. Remember to keep commenting on FB posts and retweeting today


----------



## nigel p bird

Things are slowing up a little as they often do on a Sunday evening, but it's been a good weekend. If there's any last juice you can squeeze out of the tank, then that would be great. Thanks to all involved in spreading word.


----------



## CSWCLynn

nigel p bird said:


> Things are slowing up a little as they often do on a Sunday evening, but it's been a good weekend. If there's any last juice you can squeeze out of the tank, then that would be great. Thanks to all involved in spreading word.


Everything that I've seen so far has been retweeted, commented, and so forth as far I know. If I've missed anyone's link let me know. I'll check back in after I check on a few things.


----------



## HN Wake

Renee, another great promo!  I hit #2 in two sub categories.  Extremely pleased with 1400+ downloads and 10 sales of others in the series! (And four sign ups through the link in my book, to boot.)  Appreciate the work that goes into these.  I'm a fan.


----------



## Hurricane John

HN Wake said:


> Renee, another great promo! I hit #2 in two sub categories. Extremely pleased with 1400+ downloads and 10 sales of others in the series! (And four sign ups through the link in my book, to boot.) Appreciate the work that goes into these. I'm a fan.


Wow! Very nice. Congratulations .


----------



## CSWCLynn

HN Wake said:


> Renee, another great promo! I hit #2 in two sub categories. Extremely pleased with 1400+ downloads and 10 sales of others in the series! (And four sign ups through the link in my book, to boot.) Appreciate the work that goes into these. I'm a fan.


That's really great news.

I hope other authors did well too!


----------



## JB Rowley

It was an awesome promo for me as well. 

I ran other ads as well. My book made it to #39 overall on the free list and made #1 in two sub cats. The number of downloads was double that of a promo I ran in July for another book (with ads but no Renee promo). I reckon that pretty much speaks for itself. Many thanks to all of you and BIG thanks to Renee.


----------



## CSWCLynn

JB Rowley said:


> It was an awesome promo for me as well.
> 
> I ran other ads as well. My book made it to #39 overall on the free list and made #1 in two sub cats. The number of downloads was double that of a promo I ran in July for another book (with ads but no Renee promo). I reckon that pretty much speaks for itself. Many thanks to all of you and BIG thanks to Renee.


That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reneepawlish

Glad to hear it went well for some of you. We had over 16k clicks to books. Not bad for a smaller promo.
We'll do 99 cent books September 16-17.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## reneepawlish

You can now sign up for September 16-17, 99 cent ebooks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> You can now sign up for September 16-17, 99 cent ebooks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


Done, I hope we will have a super turn out.


----------



## Hurricane John

Signed up and ready to post to all my connections. 😁 let's make this a good promo.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Hoping to join this promo with a pen name (Aden Cabro) new release. It's post-apocalyptic, but I think it fits under the broad "thriller" umbrella. It's on preorder now, due to be released 9/9, so I guess I should hold off submitting it until then.


----------



## reneepawlish

Crenel said:


> Hoping to join this promo with a pen name (Aden Cabro) new release. It's post-apocalyptic, but I think it fits under the broad "thriller" umbrella. It's on preorder now, due to be released 9/9, so I guess I should hold off submitting it until then.


If you have the link, you can submit now. However, if it's categorized in sff categories only, and not in any mystery or thriller, I'll pass on it.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

reneepawlish said:


> If you have the link, you can submit now. However, if it's categorized in sff categories only, and not in any mystery or thriller, I'll pass on it.


OK, thanks, that's good to know. "Thriller" is a very broad umbrella, more so than mystery or even suspense. For the preorder I selected the sci-fi/post-apocalyptic and dystopian (not sci-fi) categories, so in the Amazon taxonomy it's currently not under thriller. "Dystopian" can include things that are more thoughtful/literary than thriller, so I might change that one before it goes live, and could legitimately choose thriller/general. If I do that, I'll consider submitting it for this month's promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

Last chance to get your submissions in for September 99 cent deals. We have over 40 books submitted, so we'll get a lot of eyeballs on our books this month 

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

You can submit until Monday. Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Last chance to get your submissions in for September 99 cent deals. We have over 40 books submitted, so we'll get a lot of eyeballs on our books this month
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> You can submit until Monday. Thanks!


I hope that everyone who is interested has a chance to get their books in before time is up.


----------



## HN Wake

I'm in.  Thanks as always, Renee!  HN


----------



## reneepawlish

The page is created. Please check for errors. Thanks.
www.reneepawlish.com/promo
An email with a graphic will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## Hurricane John

Nice selection of books.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The page is created. Please check for errors. Thanks.
> www.reneepawlish.com/promo
> An email with a graphic will be sent tomorrow.


This looks great overall. I double-check to make sure that book 1 went through, it did without any problems. I manually put it to 99 cents USD, so it should be ready for the big days.

Thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## Victoria LK

Sorry to have missed this one. An unexpected visitor named Irma got in my way!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Victoria LK said:


> Sorry to have missed this one. An unexpected visitor named Irma got in my way!


I hope all is all right with you and yours.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Disappointed, but apparently this promo is just not for me. I don't regret supporting it every month despite rarely having a book in it, but I need to water my own garden too. I wish the best to participating authors.


----------



## jdcore

Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/908924804073447424
FB: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/877151125766080
Blogpost: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/09/team-mystery-thriller-september-promo.html


----------



## Hurricane John

Good luck everyone

My Facebook Page

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1680609491969268&id=784464611583765

My Blog Post

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/09/16/awesome-mysterythriller-ebook-promotion-0-99/


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Here's my first round of posts:

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AvaMallory/posts/b1w1nDknCe7

FB (I shared this to other pages): https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1960154294261527&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/909043646103785472

Newsletter is going out in batches this morning.


----------



## passerby

Genre Hoarder said:


> Here's my first round of posts:
> 
> Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AvaMallory/posts/b1w1nDknCe7
> 
> FB (I shared this to other pages): https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1960154294261527&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/909043646103785472
> 
> Newsletter is going out in batches this morning.


Just liked and retweeted on Twitter. Also commented and shared on Facebook. Will try to do some more retweeting and sharing of other posts later in the day. 
Good luck to all of you who are participating in this one!


----------



## reneepawlish

I've removed several books that weren't discounted. Here is my FB post. I'll be on social media today, sharing others. Here is my post.

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1663458157020746

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Here's my blog post: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2017/09/16/big-mystery-sale-this-weekend-only/
It automatically posts to Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr, and other places. Newsletter is going out tomorrow.
I've also plugged in #saturdaymorning into one of my tweets because that topic is trending right now. Let's retweet, comment, and keep it alive folks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

Crenel said:


> Disappointed, but apparently this promo is just not for me. I don't regret supporting it every month despite rarely having a book in it, but I need to water my own garden too. I wish the best to participating authors.


It works like that sometimes. I'll be helping you out with your other venture when I can.

Lynn


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/908924804073447424
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/877151125766080
> Blogpost: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/09/team-mystery-thriller-september-promo.html


I promise to come through here and get everyone's links shared. I have been busy creating my own links to share but I have some other things going on this afternoon. I'll get to yours when I get back.

Tweet that goes directly to Promo Page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909101954491715584%5B%2Furl
Google+:
CSWCLLC: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102552383467235441572/+Callsignwreckingcrew

Lynn Hallbrooks: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

Many thanks to everyone doing their part to promote.


----------



## reneepawlish

Crenel said:


> Disappointed, but apparently this promo is just not for me. I don't regret supporting it every month despite rarely having a book in it, but I need to water my own garden too. I wish the best to participating authors.


If you have something that is clearly in a mystery, suspense, or thriller category, happy to have you  Sorry, but I'm not doing sff. Thanks for helping when you did!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

reneepawlish said:


> If you have something that is clearly in a mystery, suspense, or thriller category, happy to have you  Sorry, but I'm not doing sff. Thanks for helping when you did!


It might help for future calls for submission to clarify what you mean by thriller, since it is a very broad umbrella -- but is apparently treated more restrictively than normal for this promo. For example, my submission was not SF/F at all -- there's no fantasy element and the only SF was the words "science fiction" in Amazon's category labels on the product page. The book itself is an action-filled character-driven story about bad results from misuse of existing real-world technology and political turmoil, which could also be said of another title I've had included in this promo in the past. You may find it useful to clarify what subsets of thriller you will accept, to avoid having to weed out those you're not interested in including.


----------



## judykwalker

Shared to FB and will retweet after I put out some fires. Good luck!

https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1929454183938422


----------



## CSWCLynn

judykwalker said:


> Shared to FB and will retweet after I put out some fires. Good luck!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/judykwalkerauthor/posts/1929454183938422


I hope that is figuratively and not literally.

I've gotten caught up in time to start dinner.

Below is a list of things I thought I would share to help the next group of authors to come along and share:

Tweets about blogs by fellow authors as well as some additional links:
J. David Core‏ aka @gamutman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909152506793644032%5B%2Furl


----------



## reneepawlish

Crenel said:


> It might help for future calls for submission to clarify what you mean by thriller, since it is a very broad umbrella -- but is apparently treated more restrictively than normal for this promo. For example, my submission was not SF/F at all -- there's no fantasy element and the only SF was the words "science fiction" in Amazon's category labels on the product page. The book itself is an action-filled character-driven story about bad results from misuse of existing real-world technology and political turmoil, which could also be said of another title I've had included in this promo in the past. You may find it useful to clarify what subsets of thriller you will accept, to avoid having to weed out those you're not interested in including.


I don't know which book is yours, so I can't answer this. I did turn down one that was categorized in only sff categories. That doesn't say mystery or thriller to me.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Lorri Moulton said:


> Re-tweeting this morning!


I found a few tweets and FB posts that I commented on/re-tweeted.

Here's a tweet that combines #ConstitutionDay, our first book - #CSWCSW, and the promo page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909002507422138369


----------



## CSWCLynn

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped promote this month.

Book one, Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning, was in the promotion. There were 8 sales of it on Saturday and 3 on Sunday. 

The other books in the series had a sale or two as well.

A huge surprise was the page reads on my Non-fiction work. 

All of this was spread out of three marketplaces.

I think working as a team really pays off.


----------



## reneepawlish

We had almost 4k clicks to the promo page, and over 800 books ordered. One book was ordered 157 times 
I hope you all felt it was worth it.
October will be free books - 14-15.

Question - if I alternate months, November would be 99 cents and December free books. Is everyone okay with this or would you rather have 99 cent books in December as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John

Renee

I'd rather have the 99 cent book sale in December.  Since people are spending all kinds of money on gifts at that time of the year, I would think that $.99 eBooks would seem like a real bargain.  Also, for many of us who have a Christmas themed book, December is probably our biggest sales month for those types of books. It would be a shame to just give it away free. Just my thoughts. 

This past promo, I sold 8 copies of Deadly Revelations. Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> We had almost 4k clicks to the promo page, and over 800 books ordered. One book was ordered 157 times
> I hope you all felt it was worth it.
> October will be free books - 14-15.
> 
> Question - if I alternate months, November would be 99 cents and December free books. Is everyone okay with this or would you rather have 99 cent books in December as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Those are some pretty fab numbers.

I'm open to whichever the group decides about December.


----------



## reneepawlish

Now accepting submissions for October 14-15, Free books. I now have a donation button set up. Please let me know if you encounter any issues with it. Small donations would help if you think it's worth it (it is now costing me a fair amount each month to maintain the email list).

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

Last chance to submit for October 14-15, free ebooks.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Last chance to submit for October 14-15, free ebooks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


I plan to be a helper this time.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> Last chance to submit for October 14-15, free ebooks.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


submitted mine, Thanks!


----------



## passerby

Submitted mine earlier today. Thanks, Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

The October page is up. Please DO NOT share it yet. Many of the books won't be discounted yet.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

If I made any mistakes, let me know. I passed on a book that was in sff categories, one where the link didn't work, one that was submitted last month, and one where the average star rating (with lots of reviews) was only 3. If you have any questions, feel free to DM me, or shoot me an email. Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John

Nice selection.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The October page is up. Please DO NOT share it yet. Many of the books won't be discounted yet.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> If I made any mistakes, let me know. I passed on a book that was in sff categories, one where the link didn't work, one that was submitted last month, and one where the average star rating (with lots of reviews) was only 3. If you have any questions, feel free to DM me, or shoot me an email. Thanks!


It looks good from the outside looking in. I hope everyone remembers to make sure the books are discounted so that readers can snap them up.


----------



## Victoria LK

reneepawlish said:


> The October page is up. Please DO NOT share it yet. Many of the books won't be discounted yet.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> If I made any mistakes, let me know. I passed on a book that was in sff categories, one where the link didn't work, one that was submitted last month, and one where the average star rating (with lots of reviews) was only 3. If you have any questions, feel free to DM me, or shoot me an email. Thanks!


 I submitted mine on the 7th,but I don't see it in the list (Murder for Neptune's Trident)


----------



## passerby

reneepawlish said:


> Now accepting submissions for October 14-15, Free books. I now have a donation button set up. Please let me know if you encounter any issues with it. Small donations would help if you think it's worth it (it is now costing me a fair amount each month to maintain the email list).
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks!


Just made a donation via the Paypal account of my publishing imprint. Thank you for all you do, Renee!


----------



## passerby

Here is a link to my facebook post about the promo: https://goo.gl/qaSFDU

My twitter link is here: https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/919169691251331074


----------



## Lyndawrites

V.P. said:


> Here is a link to my facebook post about the promo: https://goo.gl/qaSFDU
> 
> My twitter link is here: https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/919169691251331074


Thanks, Vanessa. Liked, shared, and retweeted.


----------



## passerby

Thanks, Linda!

I just sent my newsletter out and wrote a post on my web page. Now I just have to do a blog post, and then I'm done! (Except for retweeting and sharing the posts of the others in the promo, of course!)


----------



## reneepawlish

Here is my post:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1691408084225753

I will be out most of the day but will like and tweet others when I can. Good luck everyone!


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. said:


> Just made a donation via the Paypal account of my publishing imprint. Thank you for all you do, Renee!


Thanks for the donation!


----------



## D A Bale

Twitter post here

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919258262372937728%5B%2Furl
I'll write up a blog post this evening and post that link in a few hours.


----------



## passerby

D A Bale said:


> Twitter post here
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919258262372937728%5B%2Furl
> I'll write up a blog post this evening and post that link in a few hours.


Re-tweeted you yesterday and shared your Facebook post this morning, D.A. Bale.


----------



## Lyndawrites

V.P. said:


> Re-tweeted you yesterday and shared your Facebook post this morning, D.A. Bale.


Ditto - though both today.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hello to everyone who has been visiting and sharing!

I have shared what I've found on here or seen elsewhere.

Here are some more for whoever wishes to share:

Tweets that link to the promo site:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919646563487698945%5B%2Furl
Link to my blog post that is on Goodreads:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15844494-why-free-isn-t-easy---teammysterythriller

Link to LinkedIn post:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6325433902471135232


----------



## D A Bale

Blog post http://dabalepublishing.blogspot.com/2017/10/ah-free-my-favorite-four-letter-word.html

Thanks to everyone who's been sharing - I'm doing the same.


----------



## CSWCLynn

D A Bale said:


> Blog post http://dabalepublishing.blogspot.com/2017/10/ah-free-my-favorite-four-letter-word.html
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's been sharing - I'm doing the same.


Tweeted out about this.


----------



## Hurricane John

Hope everyone did well in this month promotion.

Rene, did you decide what type of promo you'll be running in November & December?


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry folks, a lot going on. It's time to sign up, November 11-12, for 99 cent books.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

December will also be 99 cent books (December 16-17). It is now costing me a fair amount each month to run this, and donations have been few (thanks very much to those who have donated!!!). I will likely eliminate free books because of the cost to me.


----------



## passerby

Hi Renee - I have a new release coming up soon. It's on pre-order now and will be live in two days (October 26). Just submitted it for the November promo.


----------



## reneepawlish

V.P. said:


> Hi Renee - I have a new release coming up soon. It's on pre-order now and will be live in two days (October 26). Just submitted it for the November promo.


That's fine as long as it meets the criteria for the promo 
Thanks!


----------



## HN Wake

I'm in for this week's promo, Renee!  Thanks as always.  These are great promos for me.

*apologies for the admin screw up.  Won't do it again.


----------



## passerby

reneepawlish said:


> That's fine as long as it meets the criteria for the promo
> Thanks!


It should meet the criteria without any problems; it's a 99,000 word novel in the thriller genre, published on October 26.
Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## reneepawlish

The November page is created, please check for any errors. Please do not share this before the promo starts on November 11th.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Please make sure your book is discounted by 12 midnight November 11th. Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

Promotion Posts

Facebook Page
https://m.facebook.com/JohnOttiniNovels/photos/a.784496524913907.1073741828.784464611583765/1732892106741006/?type=3&source=48

My Blog
https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/11/11/november-0-99-mystery-thriller-ebook-promotion/


----------



## passerby

Just shared your Facebook post, John. Am working on my own right now and will be posting it shortly.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

My newsletter is going out in batches this morning.

Here are the links to my posts:

FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1984120068531616&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1932083243779233/

FB: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2006918989568278/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/929350362959663104

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AvaMallory/posts/b5LPxgzCW22


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted and FB'd the page. Good luck everyone.


----------



## passerby

Just tweeted and shared a post on Facebook. Working on my blog next.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Prelatte1/status/929372517210513409

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/vanessaprelatte.author/photos/a.1027919297283993.1073741827.1027810367294886/1482066925202559/?type=3&theater


----------



## HN Wake

Newsletter out to first batch, Tweeted, and FBed.  Good luck everybody.


----------



## reneepawlish

I removed one book that was not discounted. Here is my FB post:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1717525954947299

I am out for quite a while, but will like and share as I can. NLs going out today as well. Good luck everyone!


----------



## passerby

Blog post on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15991139-sipping-coffee-from-my-autumn-mug-and

Post on author website: http://vanessaprelatte.com/2017/11/11/sipping-coffee-out-of-my-autumn-mug-and/


----------



## gmaz135

Here we go.

https://www.facebook.com/Chasing-Dragons-1542404879400931/

http://flyingscribe.blogspot.com/

https://twitter.com/HighFlightPub

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jdcore

Not in this one. Helping anyway - like a good citizen should.

Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/929414828854300677
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/videos/904030023078190/
Blog post: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/11/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## akscribe

Thanks Renee.

Tweeted the promo and will tweet again tomorrow.

https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/929469027877081089

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Not in this one. Helping anyway - like a good citizen should.
> 
> Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/929414828854300677
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/videos/904030023078190/
> Blog post: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2017/11/99-cent-ebooks.html


It is much appreciated.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is just some of what I've done to help spread the word:

Blog by Lynn Hallbrooks:
http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/a-little-something-for-everyone-by-teammysterythriller

Twitter links to blogs by other team members:

Blog by Janice Croom:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929421406512795648
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929421406466707457

Blog by John D. Ottini:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929435146008301570
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929435146146721793

Blog by Vanessa Prelatte:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929464896344948736
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929464896340877312

Blog by George Mazzeo:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929469100287578112
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929469100581060608

Blog by J. David Core:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929471457989726209
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929471457943580673

LinkedIn post by John D. Ottini:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6335088924490289152

LinkedIn post by Lynn Hallbrooks:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6335199790783094784

Twitter links that go directly to promo page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929430139171168258


----------



## karenchester

Sent out newsletter today. Liked and shared on Facebook.

Thanks for organizing this, Renee


----------



## passerby

Did some more re-tweeting and Facebook sharing this morning. Will do some more later in the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted and FB'd from Maria Schneider's page and shared/commented from your FB page.


----------



## reneepawlish

Still time to like and tweet each other's posts. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Today's posts:

https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/929768014156849152

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1984690121807944&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2006919676234876/


----------



## CSWCLynn

Genre Hoarder said:


> Today's posts:
> 
> https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/929768014156849152
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1984690121807944&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2006919676234876/


Thanks everyone.

I posted a new tweet:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/929787877323624450

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/929787877248126976


----------



## akscribe

Tweeted for afternoon Twitter crowd: https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/929819597913673730

Also retweeted.


----------



## CSWCLynn

akscribe said:


> Tweeted for afternoon Twitter crowd: https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/929819597913673730
> 
> Also retweeted.


Thanks! I've retweeted yours.

I'm grateful for the sales I have gotten thus far (as of Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th). Two for book two (the one in the promo) and two for book one.


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry I've been away. I had sinus surgery on Monday, and a hard drive crash Sunday. I hope the promo went well for everyone. We'll be back for 99 cent ebooks December 16-17.

Thanks!


----------



## gmaz135

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry I've been away. I had sinus surgery on Monday, and a hard drive crash Sunday. I hope the promo went well for everyone. We'll be back for 99 cent ebooks December 16-17.
> 
> Thanks!


Renee, Sold 8 where I would normally sell 2. Thanks.


----------



## Hurricane John

I'm very happy with the promo. I sold 14 books. Thanks Renee.


----------



## passerby

I was also very happy with the results of the promo, Renee. 



reneepawlish said:


> Sorry I've been away. I had sinus surgery on Monday...


I hope the surgery was a success & that there were no complications. Sending best wishes your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Sorry I've been away. I had sinus surgery on Monday, and a hard drive crash Sunday. I hope the promo went well for everyone. We'll be back for 99 cent ebooks December 16-17.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope your week gets better and you recover nicely.

Between this event and a couple of other promotional opportunities, we have sold 16 books in a little over a week's time. Ten of book two (promoted) and six of book one. Some "page reads" from book one. So thanks, everyone, especially you Renee.


----------



## jec

I sold 10 books, so I'm happy.


----------



## karenchester

Renee, hope your sinuses are feeling better. I sold approx 9 copies, which was a very nice boost.


----------



## Victoria LK

I blogged, tweeted, facebook and googled!!!
sold 16 books!
Thanks Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

Glad to hear some peeps got good results 

And sinus recovery is going well, just uncomfortable. But I'll hopefully be breathing better soon. Thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## reneepawlish

Hi all
You can now sign up for the December 16-17 promo:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## reneepawlish

The December page is created. Please check for errors. I passed on one book that was only categorized in sff. Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee.  The page looks great!


----------



## Hurricane John

Looks good. Nice selection. Thank you Renee.


----------



## Keith Ward

Thanks Renee. I'm getting ready to start promoting!


----------



## reneepawlish

Don't forget the promo this weekend. Please have your books discounted by 12:01 AM Saturday 
Here's a FB post (it will also tweet):

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1754575567909004

Please don't share before Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## gmaz135

Thanks, Renee. Promoting first thing Saturday. Page looks great. Nice selection!


----------



## Hurricane John

Here we go, I posted to my Blog & Facebook page. Good luck everyone. Hope you all sell lots of books.

Blog
https://jdonovels.wordpress.com

Facebook Page
https://m.facebook.com/JohnOttiniNovels/


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Happy Sales, everyone!

Here are my posts:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/942024813429829632

FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2000767800200176&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

FB: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2030771837182993/

FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1949774658676758/

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/113337951157163441461/6500147705350246786

Newsletter is going out in batches this morning.


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Don't forget the promo this weekend. Please have your books discounted by 12:01 AM Saturday
> Here's a FB post (it will also tweet):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1754575567909004
> 
> Please don't share before Saturday. Thanks!


Renee, the Facebook llink you provided in this post doesn't work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hurricane John said:


> Renee, the Facebook llink you provided in this post doesn't work.


It doesn't work for me either.

I've already tweeted this morning and fb'd.


----------



## Hurricane John

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It doesn't work for me either.
> 
> I've already tweeted this morning and fb'd.


What's the link to your Facebook post,.....so we can share it. &#128513;


----------



## Hurricane John

Lorri Moulton said:


> Shared, tweeted, blogged and sent out in email. Good luck everyone! Thank again, Renee.


Shared your post.


----------



## Hurricane John

Genre Hoarder said:


> Happy Sales, everyone!
> 
> Here are my posts:
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/942024813429829632
> 
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2000767800200176&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater
> 
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2030771837182993/
> 
> FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/1949774658676758/
> 
> Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/113337951157163441461/6500147705350246786
> 
> Newsletter is going out in batches this morning.


Shared your FB post.


----------



## reneepawlish

That's weird, the link worked for me. Here's one I just copied:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1754575567909004

All books were discounted - it's a Christmas miracle 
Let's really push this one and get lots of holiday sales! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

reneepawlish said:


> That's weird, the link worked for me. Here's one I just copied:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1754575567909004
> 
> All books were discounted - it's a Christmas miracle
> Let's really push this one and get lots of holiday sales! Thanks everyone.


Thanks, Renee. I liked, commented and shared.


----------



## gmaz135

Good luck everyone. Here are my posts:

https://flyingscribe.blogspot.com/

https://twitter.com/HighFlightPub/status/942071510327549952

https://www.facebook.com/1542404879400931/photos/a.1543274319313987.1073741828.1542404879400931/1753158414992242/?type=3&theater


----------



## Hurricane John

gmaz135 said:


> Good luck everyone. Here are my posts:
> 
> https://flyingscribe.blogspot.com/
> 
> https://twitter.com/HighFlightPub/status/942071510327549952
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1542404879400931/photos/a.1543274319313987.1073741828.1542404879400931/1753158414992242/?type=3&theater


Shared your Facebook page.


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> That's weird, the link worked for me. Here's one I just copied:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1754575567909004
> 
> All books were discounted - it's a Christmas miracle
> Let's really push this one and get lots of holiday sales! Thanks everyone.


Works now. Shared your link.


----------



## Pamela

Sent email in batches to my list.
Tweeted and posted on FaceBook.
Best of luck to everyone. I sold some today.


----------



## Keith Ward

I posted on Facebook and my newsletter. Thanks again Rennee.
https://www.facebook.com/keith.dissinger.1


----------



## reneepawlish

Keith Ward said:


> I posted on Facebook and my newsletter. Thanks again Rennee.
> https://www.facebook.com/keith.dissinger.1


I don't see a post there.


----------



## reneepawlish

We had almost 1,800 clicks and 325 items ordered yesterday. Let's keep the momentum going today.


----------



## Keith Ward

reneepawlish said:


> I don't see a post there.


I just clicked on the link and I see it. My wife and daughter saw it last night on their phones. I'm not sure why you don't see it, I'll have another look.


----------



## Keith Ward

Keith Ward said:


> I just clicked on the link and I see it. My wife and daughter saw it last night on their phones. I'm not sure why you don't see it, I'll have another look.


Fixed it. Sorry, I only had the link shared with friends, now I made it public.


----------



## ToniD

The sale is going great--thanks Renee!

My facebook post is here:
https://www.facebook.com/ToniDwigginsBooks/


----------



## reneepawlish

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas.
January is now open for submissions - 99 cent ebooks. Please do not submit a novel from December, and do not submit short stories or novellas. Thanks!

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> I hope you all had a Merry Christmas.
> January is now open for submissions - 99 cent ebooks. Please do not submit a novel from December, and do not submit short stories or novellas. Thanks!
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/


Mostly peaceful and quiet with a dash of fresh snow. Hope you had a Merry Christmas as well.

I submitted book one for your consideration.


----------



## RogerWeston

Thanks, Renee. I submitted Fatal Return for your promo offer.


----------



## reneepawlish

Last chance to sign up for January. This is usually a big sales month for authors.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Thanks!


----------



## NatTHill

I'm definitely interested


----------



## reneepawlish

January page has been created. Please check it and let me know if there are errors. I did not include one because the link submitted went to a dead link.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> January page has been created. Please check it and let me know if there are errors. I did not include one because the link submitted went to a dead link.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> Thanks!


The page looks great overall. I checked and our book went to the proper place. I also went in and manually dropped the price to 99 cents. It should be good to go for the 13th.

Thanks for all the hard work behind the scenes.


----------



## reneepawlish

Just a reminder about the promo tomorrow. I sent graphics and a FB link.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Please make sure your book is discounted. Thanks!


----------



## jdcore

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/935753893239136
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/952041516922429440
Blog: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2018/01/january-promo.html


----------



## Hurricane John

Blog - https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2018/01/13/mystery-thriller-0-99-promotion/

Facebook - https://m.facebook.com/home.php?_rdr

Google + - https://plus.google.com/103754615168709602718/posts/5936F9AQ8Ls


----------



## Lyndawrites

Twitter: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/952192272149417985
Facebook: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/952192272149417985

Now sending to mailing list.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

Lyndawrites said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/952192272149417985
> Facebook: https://twitter.com/LyndaWilcox/status/952192272149417985
> 
> Now sending to mailing list.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Lynda
Both your links are to twitter, &#128513;


----------



## akscribe

Twitter: https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/952207921240211456

I'll retweet later today for the west coast crowd.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lyndawrites

Hurricane John said:


> Lynda
> Both your links are to twitter, &#128513;


Arghh! Head/Desk.  Thanks, John.

Twitter is doing my brain in, today. In fact the entire internet is driving me batsh*t crazy. Let's try again.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LyndaWilcoxBooks/posts/1859920314018563


----------



## Genre Hoarder

My newsletter went out first thing this morning.

Here are my posts/tweets:

FB (shared post on several pages): https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2014437568833199&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/952209886477258753

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/113337951157163441461/6510567876783280210

Happy Sales, Everyone!


----------



## reneepawlish

I am dealing with a family emergency, you all are going to need to keep up with the promo. Thanks.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Hey y'all -- Renee is a bit overwhelmed at the moment--so I'm here to remind everyone on her behalf!!! PLEASE LIKE/SHARE/ and COMMENT on the official post for the promo:

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1784048018295092

If you don't see it or that link doesn't work, just go to her author page and look for the post--first one on her timeline under the photos:
https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/

Comments mean MORE SHOWS. CLICKS mean more shows ( actually clicking through to the promo tells fb there is interest). Likes and shares are also good, but not as efficient as a comment and/or click. If FB sees a "Conversation" people are interested in, it shows it more often.

Let's all get behind this thing and give it a big push.

Renee had a new book come out this month too and I doubt she's had a free second to even think about promo. If you have time, a blog, a newsletter or can do a FB post, a review, anything!!!!--I'm sure she'd appreciate a mention of the series or the new book:

https://www.amazon.com/Trouble-Finds-Dewey-Historical-Mystery-ebook/dp/B078VQ4GB8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1515862886&sr=8-1&keywords=renee+pawlish+dewey+webb

That's the 5th and came out earlier this month. The first in that series:

https://www.amazon.com/Deceit-Dewey-Webb-Historical-Mystery-ebook/dp/B01BQP8A5O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1515862965&sr=8-2&keywords=renee+pawlish+dewey+webb

I've blogged the promo at www.bearmountainbooks.com -- everyone is welcome at the blog--you can put your own fb/blog/website link in the comment form if you leave a comment.

Let's make some noise!!!!

Thank you,
Maria


----------



## jdcore

Hurricane John said:


> Blog - https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2018/01/13/mystery-thriller-0-99-promotion/
> 
> Facebook - https://m.facebook.com/home.php?_rdr
> 
> Google + - https://plus.google.com/103754615168709602718/posts/5936F9AQ8Ls


John, your facebook link goes to a main wall. Not to your post. To find the link, go to the post, click the three dots, find "embed," Under embed find "advanced, under advanced find link to tweet. I know it's a lot of steps, but it's the only way to find the link.


----------



## CSWCLynn

MariaESchneider said:


> ...
> I've blogged the promo at www.bearmountainbooks.com -- everyone is welcome at the blog--you can put your own fb/blog/website link in the comment form if you leave a comment.
> 
> Let's make some noise!!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> Maria


Some great suggestions Maria.

Just wanted to let you know that the Bear Mountain thought my comment was spam and may be eating it up as I type.


----------



## CSWCLynn

I've caught up for the moment.

Here's what I have tweeted out so far:

Tweets that link directly to promo page:
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952270002559770625
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952249584205684736
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952250732375367680

Tweets about blogs by fellow authors:
J. David Core aka @gamutman
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952275818008334337
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952274996566614016
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952274996596039680

John D Ottini
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952280223986286592
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952279769848086528
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952279769877565440

Maria E Schneider aka @BearMntBooks
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952290540606824448
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952289861364539392
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952289861289041922

Here's the link to the Pinterest Board:

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/january-2018-teammysterythriller-discounted-ebook-/

I'll do some more shouting out after I take a break. Meanwhile, y'all keep up the great work. Let's make Renee smile when she has a moment to get on here.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Here are a couple more links that go directly to the promo page:

LinkedIn:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6358068540632817664

Pinned to my Google+ page:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

I have a few more things to check out on FB then I have to get busy on some projects.

Wishing all Team Mystery Thriller members all the best with sales and sharing.


----------



## akscribe

Twitter: Evening tweet, different ad, new hashtags added.

https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/952330460012646402


----------



## MariaESchneider

CSWCLynn said:


> Some great suggestions Maria.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that the Bear Mountain thought my comment was spam and may be eating it up as I type.


Thanks! Got it fixed up!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Renee - it's going great.

I tweeted and posted on FB. I put the promotion on my website as well http://pmrichter.weebly.com/blog/mystery-thriller-promotion

Continuing to 'like' all tweets and Facebook posts from authors.


----------



## akscribe

Here's my tweet for Sunday. Different graphic, and a few new hastags.

https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/952594054549786624


----------



## CSWCLynn

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks! Got it fixed up!


You're welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Lorri Moulton said:


> Not in the promo this time...but shared, tweeted and added to blog.


Thanks for the assist.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tweet outs about an author's blog:
P.M. Richter aka @pmraven
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952623791389069312
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952622672730624002
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952622672541880321

New tweets that go directly to promo page:
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952634714468184065
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952631275486982144
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952637098623815681

Time to get busy with projects. I'll check back in later.


----------



## D A Bale

Not sure if you want to wade through all of the links with everything going on, but yesterday I sent my newsletter with the announcement, tweeted and retweeted posts, shared your FB post on my wall, and today posted to my blog and tweeted some more.

Thanks so much for all you do to help your fellow authors.  Sending along hopes and encouragement for you and your mother.


----------



## CSWCLynn

D A Bale said:


> Not sure if you want to wade through all of the links with everything going on, but yesterday I sent my newsletter with the announcement, tweeted and retweeted posts, shared your FB post on my wall, and today posted to my blog and tweeted some more.
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do to help your fellow authors. Sending along hopes and encouragement for you and your mother.


Interesting blog.

I did some tweet outs for it:

D. A. Bale aka @DABale1
https://twitter.com/arwaterstone/status/952672536067649536
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/952669872856752128
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/952669872776990721


----------



## reneepawlish

Just wanted to step in and apologize for not being more active in the January promo. My mother was in the hospital, and unfortunately, she did pass away. I have just now been getting back to "book" things. I hope the January promo was successful for everyone.

Also, just a reminder, there is no February promo. I will be out of the country. I will likely do a promo in March, and then I'm not sure. I'm assessing the effectiveness of these, and the interest. Stay tuned


----------



## ngaoittt

Thanks : LInk : http://phongkhamdakhoathegioi.vn/lam-sao-de-giam-tang-tiet-mo-hoi-o-nach.html


----------



## jdcore

ngaoittt said:


> Thanks : LInk : http://phongkhamdakhoathegioi.vn/lam-sao-de-giam-tang-tiet-mo-hoi-o-nach.html


----------



## passerby

Dear Renee,

Please accept my sincere condolences regarding the loss of your mother. Sending hugs and thoughts your way.

Vanessa


----------



## D A Bale

Thinking of you, Renee.  So sorry about the loss of your mother.


----------



## reneepawlish

Thanks to those who posted about my mother, I appreciate it. Last chance to submit for the March promo, 99 cent ebooks:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper mailing list site than mailchimp? We have 2600 people on a dedicated list for this promo. If I can find a place that's cheaper, and if someone might be willing to help me migrate the list to a new site, I'll continue the promos. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Catherine Lea

Renee, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. I'm in for March. And thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## MTM

I am sorry for your loss, Renee. In addition, I thank you for the opportunity to be part of your March promo thread. I appreciate all your hard work on the behalf of your fellow Kboarders.


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Thanks to those who posted about my mother, I appreciate it. Last chance to submit for the March promo, 99 cent ebooks:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper mailing list site than mailchimp? We have 2600 people on a dedicated list for this promo. If I can find a place that's cheaper, and if someone might be willing to help me migrate the list to a new site, I'll continue the promos. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Renee: I don't know much about mailing lists. I had been asked to be part of AuthorReach beta testing but was not able to get things together. They are now up and running - have been for a while. You can check it out and see if it will work for your needs. - https://authorreach.com

Everyone else: I'm sure they wouldn't mind any author coming on board.


----------



## reneepawlish

CSWCLynn said:


> Renee: I don't know much about mailing lists. I had been asked to be part of AuthorReach beta testing but was not able to get things together. They are now up and running - have been for a while. You can check it out and see if it will work for your needs. - https://authorreach.com
> 
> Everyone else: I'm sure they wouldn't mind any author coming on board.


Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## reneepawlish

The March page is up, please don't share the link before this weekend. I will send an email tomorrow with graphics and a link.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

I turned down a book where an author had submitted twice. If there are any other issues, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> The March page is up, please don't share the link before this weekend. I will send an email tomorrow with graphics and a link.
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/
> 
> I turned down a book where an author had submitted twice. If there are any other issues, PM me. Thanks!


Thanks, Renee, for all your hard work. The page looks great. I saw the email. I plan on working on getting things ready for this weekend between other things going on.

Folks, let's see if we can make this the best cross-promotion ever. It is Book Month, or is that Read A Book Month. Whatever it is let's make sure readers hear about it.


----------



## Catherine Lea

Drat! Made the mistake of looking at the lineup, and I'm already buying books from it. Thank you Renee!


----------



## reneepawlish

Catherine Lea said:


> Drat! Made the mistake of looking at the lineup, and I'm already buying books from it. Thank you Renee!


Haha, that's funny!


----------



## jdcore

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/971400946341097
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/974888964283871232
Blogpost: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2018/03/two-sales-for-st-paddys-day.html


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Here are my post links:

FB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2047359018874387&set=a.1433836780226617.1073741828.100008009260101&type=3&theater

FB: https://www.facebook.com/AvasCozyMysterieswithHeart/photos/a.1443765829216933.1073741828.1443761745884008/2092754164318093/

FB: https://www.facebook.com/readerslovecozies/photos/a.1689672351353658.1073741828.1688513664802860/2002024343451789/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/avamallorypens/status/975001823949000705

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/113337951157163441461/6533906585728720210

My NL is going out in batches this morning.

Thank you!


----------



## reneepawlish

Hey folks, all the books were discounted! Great job!

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1855120754521151

I have emails going out to my list throughout the day and the dedicated promo list email goes out this morning. Good luck everyone!

Please like and share each other's posts in order to help make this great.


----------



## MTM

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/temmike

Google+: https://plus.google.com/115986313551109065097


----------



## CSWCLynn

I'm going to check out what y'all shared in a moment.

Here are the links I have put up and hope you will visit, comment, share, or whatever.
Blog:
https://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/come-see-if-teammysterythriller-has-something-you-like
Blog on Goodreads:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16537700-come-see-if-teammysterythriller-has-something-you-like
Google+ (pinned to profile):
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks
LinkedIn:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6380858816652730368
Pinterest board:
https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/march-2018-teammysterythriller/
Twitter tweets going directly to promo page:
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/975089621502742533
https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/975091338633928704


----------



## nigel p bird

I've been out and about on social media. Good luck everyone and if you're just helping out of kindness, many thanks (all tweets etc welcome).


----------



## Loosecannon

Mailing sent earlier this morning. And..
Posted:
https://modusoperandipress.com/2018/03/0-99-special-promotion-this-weekend/

Tweet:
https://twitter.com/ModusOperandiPR

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=235563286999400&id=231998527355876

Thanks Renee!!


----------



## reneepawlish

Day two - everyone like and share posts so the second day is good too! Thanks!


----------



## MTM

Yesterday was pretty good for me, but thus far today: zilch. How about others of you? Keeping my fingers crossed, and thanking Renee for the great opportunity to participate.


----------



## reneepawlish

MTM said:


> Yesterday was pretty good for me, but thus far today: zilch. How about others of you? Keeping my fingers crossed, and thanking Renee for the great opportunity to participate.


The second day is not as good, as most people send out their emails the first day. Unfortunately, from what I've seen, very few authors promote on social media, even though they say they will. If people liked and shared FB posts, and tweeted on the second day, we might see better results. But again, most don't bother.


----------



## MTM

I just bought a few books here myself. We do have quite a nice collection of mysteries and thrillers here.


----------



## CSWCLynn

First off, many thanks to everyone who has done some kind of liking, sharing, etc. We have seen some sales today and yesterday.

I'm caught up again. I need to get back to a project I'm working on for a fellow author but wanted to share the two tweets I just posted that go directly to the promo page.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/975485539208974336

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/975486702599876608


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hey guys, hope you are all seeing some results!

Here's my Blog Post: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2018/03/18/mystery-sale/
Here's my Twitter Post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/975524028449542150
My blog automatically posts to Google Plus and Facebook.
My newsletter went out yesterday.

A big thank you to Renee, without whom this promotion wouldn't be possible.


----------



## CSWCLynn

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hey guys, hope you are all seeing some results!
> 
> Here's my Blog Post: https://mwgriffithbooks.com/2018/03/18/mystery-sale/
> Here's my Twitter Post: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/975524028449542150
> My blog automatically posts to Google Plus and Facebook.
> My newsletter went out yesterday.
> 
> A big thank you to Renee, without whom this promotion wouldn't be possible.


I'm sorry I didn't get back in here late yesterday. I have a lot going on, which I'm sure you do too.

We did have some sales on book 2 plus one on book 3 and saw some page reads on book 2.

Hope you got some sales too.

I agree, many thanks to Renee for all her hard work behind the scenes.

Lynn


----------



## MTM

Thanks once again, Renee! I still have some sales coming in today, including my Caribbean mystery, which was not even part of this great promo. Hope the rest of you are still seeing some residual sales. All the best to all of you who participated. 

Mike


----------



## reneepawlish

There was just shy of 2,000 clicks to the various books. That's been good for a 99 cent promo. I hope you all sold a lot of books


----------



## reneepawlish

Now taking submissions for April 14-15, 99 cent ebooks. Sign up here:

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/

Please follow the directions 
Thanks!


----------



## M.W. Griffith

reneepawlish said:


> Now taking submissions for April 14-15, 99 cent ebooks. Sign up here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Please follow the directions
> Thanks!


Hi Renee! 
Just curious. Are we no longer doing the Free promo?


----------



## CSWCLynn

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hi Renee!
> Just curious. Are we no longer doing the Free promo?


We are no longer doing Free promos. I forget where or when that was announced.


----------



## baldricko

reneepawlish said:


> Now taking submissions for April 14-15, 99 cent ebooks. Sign up here:
> 
> http://reneepawlish.com/promo/index.php/for-authors/
> 
> Please follow the directions
> Thanks!


Hi Renee.

Thank you for the opportunity. I'm in. I'm just not too sure what I need to do at this point.

Is there a promo pic ready to post to my fb page and post to my list?

Looking forward to being a part of this promo.


----------



## baldricko

Giving this a little bump. As we are getting closer to the date.


----------



## reneepawlish

baldricko said:


> Hi Renee.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity. I'm in. I'm just not too sure what I need to do at this point.
> 
> Is there a promo pic ready to post to my fb page and post to my list?
> 
> Looking forward to being a part of this promo.


I'll send an email with graphics and a FB post later this week.


----------



## reneepawlish

M.W. Griffith said:


> Hi Renee!
> Just curious. Are we no longer doing the Free promo?


Yes, no longer doing free. I'm losing money on these promos and I need the affiliate income to at least break even.


----------



## reneepawlish

The April page is created, please check for errors. I did not include two books that were marked SFF and one submission with a broken link. Please don't share the link early.

http://reneepawlish.com/promo/


----------



## Hurricane John

reneepawlish said:


> Yes, no longer doing free. I'm losing money on these promos and I need the affiliate income to at least break even.


Renee have you thought about charging an annual fee (maybe $10) for people who want to participate in these promotions? I don't think that would be unreasonable and it would help pay for some of the cost.

BTW - The April page looks good.


----------



## jdcore

Blog: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2018/04/april-promo.html
Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/985004467815833600
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/985920878222437


----------



## Hurricane John

Here are my links to the promo.

Facebook Page
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1901570403206508&id=784464611583765

My Blog
https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2018/04/14/0-99-mystery-thriller-book-promotion/

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

jdcore said:


> Blog: https://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2018/04/april-promo.html
> Tweet: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/985004467815833600
> Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/985920878222437


JD - FYI your Facebook link is not working.


----------



## reneepawlish

Wow, everyone has their books discounted - great job!

Here's my FB post. Please like and share it so we can get lots of eyeballs on the promo. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1888413781191848


----------



## CSWCLynn

reneepawlish said:


> Wow, everyone has their books discounted - great job!
> 
> Here's my FB post. Please like and share it so we can get lots of eyeballs on the promo. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reneepawlish.author/posts/1888413781191848


That is awesome.

Here's the link to the Pinterest Board with all the wonderful eBooks - feel free to share you never know who is on Pinterest that might love to see it:

https://www.pinterest.com/cswclynn/april-2018-teammysterythriller-discounts/

Please feel free to visit, comment, and share my blog:

https://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/increase-your-virtual-library-via-teammysterythriller

Direct tweet to promo page, re-tweets are sweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985220587340443648
I'll be making my rounds shortly. So if you haven't posted here yet, what are you waiting on? I'll come visit as soon as I can.


----------



## akscribe

Here's my tweet, will re-tweet others throughout the weekend.

https://twitter.com/ktwordsmith/status/985223177621196801

Thanks, Renee. Great promo.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=821570034694164&set=a.166229183561589.1073741829.100005235246788&type=3&theater

Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985227823978831872%5B%2Furl
Google Plus: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GreggBell1/posts/Ev2fk3uXMtP


----------



## jdcore

Well, normally I post once with links, but since so few seem to be fulfilling their obligations (my thanks to those who are) here are a few more for those of us actively sharing.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/985921088222416
Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/985363584812105728


----------



## Secret Pen Pal

Hi Renee

I visited the site, but there's no link for the May promo. 
I hope this weekend's goes well for everyone involved.


----------



## CSWCLynn

jdcore said:


> Well, normally I post once with links, but since so few seem to be fulfilling their obligations (my thanks to those who are) here are a few more for those of us actively sharing.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lupaschwartzmysteries/posts/985921088222416
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/985363584812105728


I hear you. The saying "many hands make light work" basically means the more who help the less the burden to bare. Or is that bear, I always get that confused. Anyway, I decided to add the links I didn't post yesterday and the ones I did today.

Google plus (go to pinned post):

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LynnHallbrooks

LinkedIn:

https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6391028306640277504 

My blog post on Goodreads (feel free to like and/or comment here or on the original):

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16668408-increase-your-virtual-library-via-teammysterythriller

Direct link to promo site:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985574881348567040
I have some proofreading to work on, I'll check back later. All the best to everyone.


----------



## Hurricane John

Unfortunately, I sold zero books. Hope everyone had better luck than me.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hurricane John said:


> Unfortunately, I sold zero books. Hope everyone had better luck than me.


I'm sorry to hear that. I know I did what I could to promote.


----------



## S.F. Bose

I missed April. I'll keep my eyes open for May.


----------



## Hurricane John

CSWCLynn said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I know I did what I could to promote.


Sorry, my mistake. It turns out that I did sell 2 books....it just took Amazon awhile to post the information in my account.


----------



## reneepawlish

I hope the promo went well for you all. I will not be doing a promo in May.


----------



## CSWCLynn

Hurricane John said:


> Sorry, my mistake. It turns out that I did sell 2 books....it just took Amazon awhile to post the information in my account.


Yay! Glad to hear you got some sales after all.


----------



## Secret Pen Pal

Okay, thanks for the update.


----------



## jdcore

I got a sale in Canada, a sale in Australia, a sale in the UK and 9 in the US. Thanks, Renee.

On Edit: I can't know for sure they were all from this promo, but they are the only sales I got this month, and I haven't done any other promotion in a while.


----------



## reneepawlish

Sorry it's taken so long to get back on this. For a variety of reasons, I am not going to be doing this promo anymore. I lose money on it each month, and it's taking up too much time - time that I should be writing.
I wish you all the best, and if you want to work with me on some individual NL swaps or something like that, feel free to email me at [email protected]
Thanks everyone! Best of luck to you all.


----------



## nigel p bird

Thanks for your work on the promotions, Renee. I know it can't have been easy. Your efforts are appreciated and I'm grateful that you allowed me to come on board. Best of luck with your writing and let us know when you think we can be of help.


----------



## Chinese Writer

Thank you, Renee. Good luck with everything.

Anne


----------



## JB Rowley

Many thanks for all your hard work, Renee.


----------



## jdcore

It was awesome while it lasted. Many thanks.


----------



## gmaz135

Enjoyed participation and netted some extra sales. Thank you, Renee and good luck!


----------

